# Una chicca



## free (20 Luglio 2013)

di M. Gramellini

[h=3]Chiuso per indignazione[/h]

*MASSIMO GRAMELLINI

*

Anche ieri in Italia diversi negozi hanno chiuso per eccesso di debiti e di creditori insolventi. Invece i negozi milanesi di Dolce & Gabbana hanno chiuso per indignazione, come si può leggere in italiano e - per i diversamente lombardi - in inglese («Closed for indignation») sui cartelli delle loro vetrine ostinatamente sigillate. Riapriranno fra tre giorni (la coincidenza evangelica si presume involontaria), affinché i clienti inconsolabili possano meditare sull’ingratitudine umana, reincarnatasi nelle fattezze di un assessore di Pisapia che ha rinfacciato a D & G la condanna in primo grado per evasione fiscale. «Fate schifo!!!», ha scritto G in un breve messaggio prodigo di esclamativi, e in quel plurale fin troppo ampio per un solo assessore avrà inteso inglobare tutti i radical chic che si ostinano a considerare le sentenze più rilevanti dei fatturati. 
La serrata di D & G si è meritata la pronta solidarietà di B (inteso come Briatore), che non aveva sottomano niente da chiudere, ma in compenso si è indignato moltissimo. Mi accodo alla scia di quella luminosa cometa per accendere un abat-jour sul destino dei tanti negozianti più o meno dolci che la crisi continua a gabbare. Non potendo permettersi il lusso di chiudere per indignazione, a loro è concessa la magra consolazione di indignarsi perché sono stati costretti a chiudere. 
P.S. Anche il Buongiorno chiude per un po’, ma non indignatevi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

:up:


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2013)

Hanno fatto bene D&G ad indignarsi.

perchè con sta storia degli evasori comincereste anche ad aver rotto il belino


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hanno fatto bene D&G ad indignarsi.
> 
> perchè con sta storia degli evasori comincereste anche ad aver rotto il belino


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

nemmeno un pò.

di finanziare col mio sangue un'entità criminale mi sono rotto il belino.

quindi,visto che al momento non posso fare diversamente,almeno evitatemi il ditino accusatorio chè non ne avete i titoli,per fare la morale


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hanno fatto bene D&G ad indignarsi.
> 
> perchè con sta storia degli evasori comincereste anche ad aver rotto il belino


Io è te su sta cosa proprio non ci capiamo :smile:


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io è te su sta cosa proprio non ci capiamo :smile:


lo so


----------



## viola di mare (21 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io è te su sta cosa proprio non ci capiamo :smile:





perplesso ha detto:


> lo so



nemmeno io e te :unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno un pò.
> 
> di finanziare col mio sangue un'entità criminale mi sono rotto il belino.
> 
> quindi,visto che al momento non posso fare diversamente,almeno evitatemi il ditino accusatorio chè non ne avete i titoli,per fare la morale


Quando vai dal medico per qualcosa però ti fa comodo non pagare un cazzo. E altrettanto quando si va a fare un esame in ospedale che costerebbe migliaia di euro.
I tuoi ragionamenti sono uno dei cancri di questo Paese e uno dei motivi del perché le cose vanno come vanno. La rivoluzione deve essere culturale, non politica, anche perché se non si parte dalla base non ci potrà mai essere una classe politica diversa.
A mio parere un evasore è alla pari di un delinquente e così viene considerato in tutto il resto del mondo a parte quei paesi con una cultura estremamente individualista (e quindi con un altro tasso di corruzione) come il nostro. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando vai dal medico per qualcosa però ti fa comodo non pagare un cazzo. E altrettanto quando si va a fare un esame in ospedale che costerebbe migliaia di euro.
> I tuoi ragionamenti sono uno dei cancri di questo Paese e uno dei motivi del perché le cose vanno come vanno. La rivoluzione deve essere culturale, non politica, anche perché se non si parte dalla base non ci potrà mai essere una classe politica diversa.
> *A mio parere un evasore è alla pari di un delinquente e* così viene considerato in tutto il resto del mondo a parte quei paesi con una cultura estremamente individualista (e quindi con un altro tasso di corruzione) come il nostro.
> 
> Buscopann


posto che concordo sulla maggior parte delle cose che dici , questa rimane un'esagerazione e capisco molto bene chi può essere esasperato dal sentirsi etichettato in questo modo quando magari versa in condizioni disperate proprio per l'immenso peso che gli oneri fiscali hanno avuto sulla sua attività.
qui a genova ogni giorno chiudono decine di negozi e aziende per questa ragione e c'è gente che pensa al suicidio...altro che delinquenti


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che concordo sulla maggior parte delle cose che dici , questa rimane un'esagerazione e capisco molto bene chi può essere esasperato dal sentirsi etichettato in questo modo quando magari versa in condizioni disperate proprio per l'immenso peso che gli oneri fiscali hanno avuto sulla sua attività.
> qui a genova ogni giorno chiudono decine di negozi e aziende per questa ragione e c'è gente che pensa al suicidio...altro che delinquenti


Partendo dal presupposto che le tasse sono oggettivamente esagerate, va detto che una delle cause di questa pressione fiscale (non una semplice causa, ma una delle principali) è proprio l'elevato indice di evasione. L'economia sommersa di questo Paese è pari a circa un terzo del PIL.
In secondo luogo il vero problema delle chiusure di negozi e aziende non sta nell'elevata pressione fiscale, ma soprattutto nei mancati pagamenti (altro bug culturale italiano). Io faccio un lavoro e semplicemente non mi pagano.
A tutto ciò va aggiunto che esistono certamente le attenuanti. Nel senso che se io rubo dei generi alimentari per necessità non posso sicuramente essere paragonato a colui che ruba facendo il ladro di professione. Ma se per la legge rubare è un reato penale e quindi può essere compreso, ma mai giustificato, alla stessa maniera va considerato un evasore.
In Paesi che sono il tempio dell'imperalismo economico e del capitalismo (vedi gli USA), se non paghi le tasse ti mettono dentro per un bel p0' di annetti. Nel caso degli evasori totali, ti lasciano dentro e buttano via la chiave.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che le tasse sono oggettivamente esagerate, va detto che una delle cause di questa pressione fiscale (non una semplice causa, ma una delle principali) è proprio l'elevato indice di evasione. L'economia sommersa di questo Paese è pari a circa un terzo del PIL.
> In secondo luogo il vero problema delle chiusure di negozi e aziende non sta nell'elevata pressione fiscale, ma soprattutto nei mancati pagamenti (altro bug culturale italiano). Io faccio un lavoro e semplicemente non mi pagano.
> A tutto ciò va aggiunte che esistono certamente le attenuanti. Nel senso che se io rubo dei generi alimentari per necessità non posso sicuramente essere paragonato a colui che ruba facendo il ladro di professione. Ma se perl legge rubare è un reato penale e quindi può essere compreso, ma mai giustificato, alla stessa maniera va considerato un evasore.
> In Paesi che sono il tempio dell'imperalismo economico e del capitalismo (vedi gli USA),* se non paghi le tasse ti mettono dentro per un bel p0' di annetti. Nel caso degli evasori totali, ti lasciano dentro e buttano via la chiave.
> ...


che lo facciano gli usa non vuol certo dire che sia oggettivamente ideale...se poi pensiamo che si possa rifiutare di operare un malato grave perché non ha l'assicurazione....
lasciamo stare certi modelli.
pagare le tasse è doveroso ma siamo arrivati a livelli insopportabili


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che lo facciano gli usa non vuol certo dire che sia oggettivamente ideale...se poi pensiamo che si possa rifiutare di operare un malato grave perché non ha l'assicurazione....
> lasciamo stare certi modelli.
> pagare le tasse è doveroso ma siamo arrivati a livelli insopportabili


Ma infatti gli USA hanno una tassazione di circa il 20% inferiore alla nostra proprio perché non devono sostenere un Servizio Sanitario Nazionale che ha dei costi stratosferici, che aumentano sempre di più mano a mano che aumenta l'aspettativa di vita.
I problemi che ha avuto e che sta avendo Obama nel far passare la sua riforma sanitaria sono dovuti per metà alle lobby assicurative e per metà al prevedibilissimo aumento delle tasse per sorreggere un Sistema Sanitario Pubblico per gli indigenti e le persone che non possono (per motivi economici) farsi un'assicurazione sanitaria

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti gli USA hanno una tassazione di circa il 20% inferiore alla nostra proprio perché non devono sostenere un Servizio Sanitario Nazionale che ha dei costi stratosferici, che aumentano sempre di più mano a mano che aumenta l'aspettativa di vita.
> I problemi che ha avuto e che sta avendo Obama nel far passare la sua riforma sanitaria sono dovuti per metà alle lobby assicurative e per metà al prevedibilissimo aumento delle tasse per sorreggere un Sistema Sanitario Pubblico per gli indigenti e le persone che non possono (per motivi economici) farsi un'assicurazione sanitaria
> 
> Buscopann


la tassazione america però si regge su un fattore determinante:
tutti pagano le tasse e non pagare le tasse in america è peggio che essere un assassino.
si dirà che anche in Danimarca la tassazione è altissima ( circa il 44 %) MA LA DIFFERENZA è CHE PAGANDO TUTTI,
I SERVIZI, COMPRESO QUELLO SANITARIO SONO EFFICENTISSIMI.
PER ESPERIENZA DIRETTA: TI CHIAMANO AL CELL. PER RICORDARDI DELLE SCADENZE PER LE  VISTITE DI CONTROLLO.
In Italia la tassazione è ai livelli della Danimarca ma solo un terzo paga le tasse.
molti percepiscono il peso, altri per niente.
il risultato: pochi pagano per tanti e il servizio è pessimo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando vai dal medico per qualcosa però ti fa comodo non pagare un cazzo. E altrettanto quando si va a fare un esame in ospedale che costerebbe migliaia di euro.
> I tuoi ragionamenti sono uno dei cancri di questo Paese e uno dei motivi del perché le cose vanno come vanno. La rivoluzione deve essere culturale, non politica, anche perché se non si parte dalla base non ci potrà mai essere una classe politica diversa.
> A mio parere un evasore è alla pari di un delinquente e così viene considerato in tutto il resto del mondo a parte quei paesi con una cultura estremamente individualista (e quindi con un altro tasso di corruzione) come il nostro.
> 
> Buscopann


Standing ovation!


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

secondo me però parlando di evasione non si può prescindere da una cosa
vale a dire: un conto è chi dichiara tutto e poi non riesce a pagare tutte le tasse, che sono davvero altissime
un altro conto invece è chi dichiara poco e niente, o si avvale di trucchetti di vario tipo per distrarre il reddito reale, come pare abbiano fatto i nostri due stilisti
ovviamente non loro personalmente, ma uno stuolo di commercialisti ben pagati, immagino
quindi la morale della favola sembra essere, in sintesi, che chi se lo può permettere evade, gli altri invece diventano debitori e hanno da pagà, prima o poi

se pensate che, a quanto pare, equitalia iscrive in bilancio solo il 18% della sommatoria delle iscrizioni a ruolo...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Ho avuto problemi, recentemente, a farmi fare fatture da un meccanico e da un carrozziere. Certamente se non le faranno quasi mai, viste le tarme e le ragnatele sul blocchetto delle fatture, e così avranno un reddito più alto di chi si comporta correttamente. Avendo un reddito più alto faranno spese in proporzione quindi capisco che possano trovarsi, in caso di richiesta di pagamento delle tasse sulla base degli studi di settore, a non avere i fondi per farlo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto problemi, recentemente, a farmi fare fatture da un meccanico e da un carrozziere. Certamente se non le faranno quasi mai, viste le tarme e le ragnatele sul blocchetto delle fatture, e così avranno un reddito più alto di chi si comporta correttamente. Avendo un reddito più alto faranno spese in proporzione quindi capisco che possano trovarsi, in caso di richiesta di pagamento delle tasse sulla base degli studi di settore, a non avere i fondi per farlo.


mah.
gli studi di settore sono una stronzata pazzesca e la causa di molte chiusure.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah.
> gli studi di settore sono una stronzata pazzesca e la causa di molte chiusure.


Può essere, non ci capisco nulla. Certamente si dovrà trovare un sistema che non presupponga la correttezza come dato di fatto e possa verificare con sicurezza i redditi.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto problemi, recentemente, a farmi fare fatture da un meccanico e da un carrozziere. Certamente se non le faranno quasi mai, viste le tarme e le ragnatele sul blocchetto delle fatture, e così avranno un reddito più alto di chi si comporta correttamente. Avendo un reddito più alto faranno spese in proporzione quindi capisco che possano trovarsi, in caso di richiesta di pagamento delle tasse sulla base degli studi di settore, a non avere i fondi per farlo.



scusa, ma uno con un minimo di cervello si terrebbe i fondi necessari per pagare almeno le tasse dovute secondo gli studi di settore
invece secondo te spende e spande perchè in realtà guadagna di più?
mi sembra un esempio quantomeno di nicchia, se non bizzarro!

ma non hai letto che per le piccole attività, oggi, già avere l'affitto da pagare può essere l'inizio della fine?


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

ma soprattutto se parlate di dolce e gabbana è un conto ma di artigiani che si fanno il mazzo per dodici ore al giorno è veramente un altro.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto se parlate di dolce e gabbana è un conto ma di artigiani che si fanno il mazzo per dodici ore al giorno è veramente un altro.



infatti l'articolo sosteneva che d&g hanno poco da indignarsi
invece gli altri, tanto


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la tassazione america però si regge su un fattore determinante:
> tutti pagano le tasse e non pagare le tasse in america è peggio che essere un assassino.
> si dirà che anche in Danimarca la tassazione è altissima ( circa il 44 %) MA LA DIFFERENZA è CHE PAGANDO TUTTI,
> *I SERVIZI, COMPRESO QUELLO SANITARIO SONO EFFICENTISSIMI*.
> ...


Hai scritto una cosa giustissima.
I Paesi scandinavi, considerati un punto di riferimento per i servizi sociali, hanno una pressione fiscale addirittura superiore alla nostra. Solo che loro i soldi non li fanno sparire con abili giochi di prestigio. I loro servizi sociali sono fantastici, al punto che tutto quanto è costruito e pensato per le famiglie, come ad esempio gli asili nidi pubblici a prezzi bassissimi, i contributi per la casa delle giovani coppie (contributi..non elemosina una tantum...) ecc..
Gli stipendi poi sono molto più alti e quindi, anche di fronte a una pressione fiscale molto più alta, la qualità della vita e il benessore sono migliori.
Ma la differenza tra noi e loro è unicamente culturale. Per loro ciò che è pubblico è di tutti. Per molti di noi ciò che è pubblico non è di nessuno. Basta vedere come gettiamo per terra qualsiasi cosa. A casa nostra mica buttiamo per terra le cicche o i mozziconi di sigaretta.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma uno con un minimo di cervello si terrebbe i fondi necessari per pagare almeno le tasse dovute secondo gli studi di settore
> invece secondo te spende e spande perchè in realtà guadagna di più?
> mi sembra un esempio quantomeno di nicchia, se non bizzarro!
> 
> ma non hai letto che per le piccole attività, oggi, già avere l'affitto da pagare può essere l'inizio della fine?


Ho fatto un'ipotesi di come potrebbe succedere di non avere i fondi per le tasse. Il meccanico e il carrozziere con cui ho avuto a che fare sembravano trovare bizzarra la mia richiesta di fattura. Per quanto riguarda i negozi è chiaro che la diffusione dei centri commerciali toglie clientela e, diminuendo il giro d'affari, le difficoltà a far fronte e tutte le spese saranno molteplici.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me però parlando di evasione non si può prescindere da una cosa
> vale a dire: un conto è chi dichiara tutto e poi non riesce a pagare tutte le tasse, che sono davvero altissime
> un altro conto invece è chi dichiara poco e niente, o si avvale di trucchetti di vario tipo per distrarre il reddito reale, come pare abbiano fatto i nostri due stilisti
> ovviamente non loro personalmente, ma uno stuolo di commercialisti ben pagati, immagino
> ...


Hai sollevato un'altra questione. Bisogna ridistribuire la tassazione su valori più equi. Ma ovviamente ci sono poteri troppo forti per riuscire in questa impresa di giustizia sociale.
E' impensabile che il proprietario di un'azienda di 500 dipendenti, paghi in percentuale più o meno le stesse tasse di un proprietario di un negozietto di periferia. Peccato che il proprietario del negozietto ha paura dei comunisti, quando invece dovrebbe averne di chi gli promette di abbassare le tasse... Le tasse non vanno abbassate, vanno ridistribuite

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa giustissima.
> I Paesi scandinavi, considerati un punto di riferimento per i servizi sociali, hanno una pressione fiscale addirittura superiore alla nostra. Solo che loro i soldi non li fanno sparire con abili giochi di prestigio. I loro servizi sociali sono fantastici, al punto che tutto quanto è costruito e pensato per le famiglie, come ad esempio gli asili nidi pubblici a prezzi bassissimi, i contributi per la casa delle giovani coppie (contributi..non elemosina una tantum...) ecc..
> Gli stipendi poi sono molto più alt*i *e quindi, anche di fronte a una pressione fiscale molto più alta, la qualità della vita e il benessore sono migliori.
> Ma la differenza tra noi e loro è unicamente culturale. Per loro ciò che è pubblico è di tutti. Per molti di noi ciò che è pubblico non è di nessuno. Basta vedere come gettiamo per terra qualsiasi cosa. A casa nostra mica buttiamo per terra le cicche o i mozziconi di sigaretta.
> ...


a me non sembra tanto culturale ma pratica;con stipendi adeguati e ottimi  servizi pagheremmo volentieri anche noi.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non sembra tanto culturale ma pratica;con stipendi adeguati e ottimi servizi pagheremmo volentieri anche noi.


E invece sbagli. E' la cultura che fa un paese. Le leggi e la classe politica sono lo specchio della società. E' per questo che Berlusconi (solo per fare il più classico degli esempi) è ancora, dopo 20 anni, protagonista della politica italiana. In nessun altro paese al mondo, a parte qualche monarchia africana, potrebbe avere un tale successo e per così tanto tempo un uomo del genere.

Buscopann


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai sollevato un'altra questione. Bisogna ridistribuire la tassazione su valori più equi. Ma ovviamente ci sono poteri troppo forti per riuscire in questa impresa di giustizia sociale.
> E' impensabile che il proprietario di un'azienda di 500 dipendenti, paghi in percentuale più o meno le stesse tasse di un proprietario di un negozietto di periferia. Peccato che il proprietario del negozietto ha paura dei comunisti, quando invece dovrebbe averne di chi gli promette di abbassare le tasse... Le tasse non vanno abbassate, vanno ridistribuite
> 
> Buscopann



veramente io intendevo distinguere l'evasore-delinquente dall'evasore-semplice
chi dichiara tutto, e poi non paga tutto, rimane semplicemente debitore dello stato e pagherà di più, a rate, fatti suoi
chi invece distrae i redditi creando fondi neri e/o società ad hoc, ha sicuramente un livello "culturale" diverso, secondo me


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente io intendevo distinguere l'evasore-delinquente dall'evasore-semplice
> chi dichiara tutto, e poi non paga tutto, rimane semplicemente debitore dello stato e pagherà di più, a rate, fatti suoi
> chi invece distrae i redditi creando fondi neri e/o società ad hoc, ha sicuramente un livello "culturale" diverso, secondo me


L'evasore semplice spesso è colui che non ce la fa a pagare tutte le tasse proprio per il discorso che ho fatto io. Il mio ragionamento e il tuo sono strettamente collegati

Buscopann


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'evasore semplice spesso è colui che non ce la fa a pagare tutte le tasse proprio per il discorso che ho fatto io. Il mio ragionamento e il tuo sono strettamente collegati
> 
> Buscopann



quindi per te è un delinquente o no?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi per te è un delinquente o no?


Lo paragono a chi ruba in un supermercato per necessità. Commette un reato, ma ha tutte le attenuanti del caso. E sicuramente ha la mia comprensione.
Il termine delinquente lo avevo certamente riservato per altri comportamenti culturali, come tu hai scritto, che a mio avviso continuano a essere la maggioranza. Una persona onesta cerca fino alla fine di pagare le tasse e moltissimi imprenditori lo sono. Spesso lo sono proprio quelli in maggiore difficoltà. E in questo senso l'articolo mi trova pienamente d'accordo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto un'ipotesi di come potrebbe succedere di non avere i fondi per le tasse. Il meccanico e il carrozziere con cui ho avuto a che fare sembravano trovare bizzarra la mia richiesta di fattura. Per quanto riguarda i negozi è chiaro che la diffusione dei centri commerciali toglie clientela e, diminuendo il giro d'affari, le difficoltà a far fronte e tutte le spese saranno molteplici.



o forse hanno degli insoluti e con i soldi rimasti preferiscono pagare gli stipendi e lasciare indietro le tasse, che ne sai?

certo che se partiamo sempre con le malignità...


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> o forse hanno degli insoluti e con i soldi rimasti preferiscono pagare gli stipendi e lasciare indietro le tasse, che ne sai?
> 
> certo che se partiamo sempre con le malignità...


La questione degli insoliti è molto più grave delle tasse. Le piccole aziende chiudono soprattutto per questi motivi e non per la pressione fiscale. quest'ultima diventa insostenibile proprio a causa dei mancati pagamenti. 

Buscopann


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo paragono a chi ruba in un supermercato per necessità. Commette un reato, ma ha tutte le attenuanti del caso. E sicuramente ha la mia comprensione.
> *Il termine delinquente lo avevo certamente riservato per altri comportamenti culturali, come tu hai scritto, che a mio avviso continuano a essere la maggioranza*. Una persona onesta cerca fino alla fine di pagare le tasse e moltissimi imprenditori lo sono. Spesso lo sono proprio quelli in maggiore difficoltà. E in questo senso l'articolo mi trova pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Buscopann



e no, la maggioranza non è costituita affatto dai grandi evasori, ma dai piccoli
nel senso che per avere un comportamento da evasore-delinquente, devi essere un grande evasore, ti pare?


----------



## Spider (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non sembra tanto culturale ma pratica;con stipendi adeguati e ottimi  servizi pagheremmo volentieri anche noi.


per arrivare a stipendi adeguati e ottimi servizi... prima paga le tasse.
le paghi le tasse o sei un' *evasora*??????
se sei un'evasora ...taci che è meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> o forse hanno degli insoluti e con i soldi rimasti preferiscono pagare gli stipendi e lasciare indietro le tasse, che ne sai?
> 
> certo che se partiamo sempre con le malignità...


Di chi parli? Del meccanico e del carrozziere? Ma che ne sai tu? Di questi meno di me.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La questione degli insoliti è molto più grave delle tasse. Le piccole aziende chiudono soprattutto per questi motivi e non per la pressione fiscale. quest'ultima diventa insostenibile proprio a causa dei mancati pagamenti.
> 
> Buscopann



mancati pagamenti anche da parte dello stato o altri enti territoriali
e senza diritto alla compensazione con le tasse!

però di recente una sentenza di un tribunale del nord, non mi ricordo che città, ha dato ragione ad un imprenditore che ha fatto valere la compensazione, a fronte della seconda "possibilità", ovvero la chiusura

e altra cosa: a quanto pare è da un po' di tempo che omologano i concordati al 20%, rendiamoci conto del volume degli insoluti!

per riassumere: argomento molto complesso e dai molteplici aspetti, si fa presto a puntare il dito e dire delinquente!


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di chi parli? Del meccanico e del carrozziere? Ma che ne sai tu? Di questi meno di me.



certo che parlo di loro
tu porti 2 esempi negativi, secondo le tue ipotesi
e io provo ad allargarti la mente con altre visuali

o li ha arrestati la gdf, per caso?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo che parlo di loro
> tu porti 2 esempi negativi, secondo le tue ipotesi
> e io provo ad allargarti la mente con altre visuali
> 
> o li ha arrestati la gdf, per caso?


Allora allo stesso titolo puoi anche ipotizzare che siano milionari.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora allo stesso titolo puoi anche ipotizzare che siano milionari.



infatti è più o meno quello che hai detto tu, sostenendo che però non hanno nemmeno i soldi per pagare le tasse degli studi di settore, perchè se li sono magnati scialacquando

ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopan ragiona come ragionerei io, nel caso.
Aggiungo una piccolissima cosa: il nostro sistema sanitario, dopo quello francese, è considerato il migliore del mondo. Poi, certo, se la 'ndrangheta oppure la politica:mrgreen:, occupano i posti di vertice delle amministrazioni sanitarie, certo che si parla di quella cosa che chiamano "malasanità". Ma davvero tante volte non si sa di cosa si parla. Andare un po' all'estero serve davvero tanto, non solo per sputare nel piatto in cui si mangia, ma anche magari per trovare buono quello che vi si mangia.
A proposito di evasori: quando la moglie di un amico di famiglia dentista evasore all'ennesima ha avuto un cancro si è ricoverata a spese mie (che pago le tasse) in ospedale, perché lì era c'era l'eccellenza, non nelle cliniche private, eh!
L'andavo a trovare tutti i giorni, ma sinceramente ogni volta pensavo "pensa questa coi milioni di euro che si fa curare a spese mie...".


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti è più o meno quello che hai detto tu, sostenendo che però non hanno nemmeno i soldi per pagare le tasse degli studi di settore, perchè se li sono magnati scialacquando
> 
> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?


Ho fatto *un'ipotesi generale di un'eventualità *per me possibile perché chiunque se non prevede certe spese i soldi non li accantona ma li utilizza diversamente. Tu stai immaginando invece situazioni che in quei casi particolari non stanno in piedi perché io li conosco e tu no. Vedo che in questo forum è però sdoganata l'offesa personale e il buon proposito di "aprirmi la mente" te lo potevi tenere per te.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *mancati pagamenti anche da parte dello stato o altri enti territoriali
> *e senza diritto alla compensazione con le tasse!
> 
> però di recente una sentenza di un tribunale del nord, non mi ricordo che città, ha dato ragione ad un imprenditore che ha fatto valere la compensazione, a fronte della seconda "possibilità", ovvero la chiusura
> ...


Per la cronaca (ma solo per la cronaca). Un recente studio della Confartigianato (proprio una decina di giorni fa è sucita la notizia) ha messo in luce come l'80% delle chiusure avvenga per le mancate riscossioni e la ben più dei 2/3 di queste siano debito con altre aziende. Vale a dire che lo Stato e la Pubblica Amministrazione incidono meno, come era intuibile, sulle mancate riscossioni.
Che poi lo Stato non paghi e pretenda che la stessa Azienda paghi le tasse è ovviamente un comportamento meschino, tanto è vero che l'imprenditore che tu hai citato ha ottenuto giustizia e tale sentenza farà certamente da riferimento per quelle successive.
Ora..detto questo...mi sembra che siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata. Qui si entra in un discorso che richiederebbe ore e ore per essere approfondito. Non si può generalizzare col termine delinquenti per i motivi che mi hai fatto notare e che infatti ho sottoscritto. Ma ciò non toglie che non pagare le tasse è un reato. Se si parte da qui si può ragionare, altrimenti siamo proprio fuori strada con me. A me sta sinceramente sulle palle che con le mia tasse pago pure il medico di base o l'ospedale all'imprenditore che evade. E io ti parlo da persona che non si lamenta del suo stipendio, sebbene non abbia la casa al mare o la liquidità per comprare la casetta o il mini-appartamentino al figlio.
Di operai con la casa al mare ne ho sempre visti pochissimi. Di imprenditori invece parecchi.
Quindi di cosa stiamo parlando? Stiamo parlando di un mondo che è cambiato. Dove il lavoro in Cina o in Pakistan costa due lire perché in quel caso le persone, quando tornano a casa dal lavoro, non gliene frega nulla di andare a fare l'aperitivo o di comprarsi l'I-Phone o di stare a casa il sabato e la domenica. Per loro basta un pezzo di pane e una minestra calda. Quindi, mentre una volta la torta dell'economia se la divideva solo l'Occidente, ora invece ci mangiano anche e soprattutto la Cina, il Brasile, l?india e tutte le altre superpotenze emergenti.
Bisogna ridimensionarsi. Ridimensioare il proprio tenore di vita e le proprie aspettative. Altrimenti si sprofonda. Ai piani alti non ne vogliono sapere e quindi i super bonus dei manager o i fatturati delle multinazionali non cambiano. Il problema quindi non sono le tasse, che oggettivamente sono comunque alte. Il problema è un ripensamento di tutto il sistema fiscale e contributivo.
Tu dici che i piccoli evasori sono tanti e siamo d'accordo. Ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che questi siano soprattutto quelli che evadono per necessità. Non è vero. Una persona onesta cerca fino all'ultimo di non evadere. Se lo fa solo per mantenere più o meno il livello di vita di prima è un furbo e basta. Questi sono la maggioranza, anche tra i piccoli evasori. E questi sono delinquenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Buscopan ragiona come ragionerei io, nel caso.
> Aggiungo una piccolissima cosa: il nostro sistema sanitario, dopo quello francese, è considerato il migliore del mondo. Poi, certo, se la 'ndrangheta oppure la politica:mrgreen:, occupano i posti di vertice delle amministrazioni sanitarie, certo che si parla di quella cosa che chiamano "malasanità". Ma davvero tante volte non si sa di cosa si parla. Andare un po' all'estero serve davvero tanto, non solo per sputare nel piatto in cui si mangia, ma anche magari per trovare buono quello che vi si mangia.
> *A proposito di evasori: quando la moglie di un amico di famiglia dentista evasore all'ennesima ha avuto un cancro si è ricoverata a spese mie (che pago le tasse) in ospedale, perché lì era c'era l'eccellenza, non nelle cliniche private, eh!
> L'andavo a trovare tutti i giorni, ma sinceramente ogni volta pensavo "pensa questa coi milioni di euro che si fa curare a spese mie..*.".


Standing ovation

Buscopann


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto *un'ipotesi generale di un'eventualità *per me possibile perché chiunque se non prevede certe spese i soldi non li accantona ma li utilizza diversamente. Tu stai immaginando invece situazioni che in quei casi particolari non stanno in piedi perché io li conosco e tu no. Vedo che in questo forum è però sdoganata l'offesa personale e il buon proposito di "aprirmi la mente" te lo potevi tenere per te.



ma che offesa personale!
ma che ipotesi generale!

e che caspita ci sei andata a fare da questi due, se li conosci come evasori?
e perchè non li denunci, se sai così bene gli affari loro?
tra l'altro da quello che scrivi si tratta di piccole attività, perchè mica si paga al meccanico o al carrozziere, ci sono gli uffici con le segretarie che ti preparano la fattura...


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per arrivare a stipendi adeguati e ottimi servizi... prima paga le tasse.
> le paghi le tasse o sei un' *evasora*??????
> se sei un'evasora ...taci che è meglio.


ma non ti permettere minimamente di zittirmi dopo anni di lavoro e sacrificio più che onesti e corretti.
mi fa piacere la vostra intransigenza ma io ci andrei veramente piano prima di bollare la gente come delinquenti


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Buscopan ragiona come ragionerei io, nel caso.
> Aggiungo una piccolissima cosa: il nostro sistema sanitario, dopo quello francese, è considerato il migliore del mondo. Poi, certo, se la 'ndrangheta oppure la politica:mrgreen:, occupano i posti di vertice delle amministrazioni sanitarie, certo che si parla di quella cosa che chiamano "malasanità". Ma davvero tante volte non si sa di cosa si parla. Andare un po' all'estero serve davvero tanto, non solo per sputare nel piatto in cui si mangia, ma anche magari per trovare buono quello che vi si mangia.
> A proposito di evasori: quando la moglie di un amico di famiglia dentista evasore all'ennesima ha avuto un cancro si è ricoverata a spese mie (che pago le tasse) in ospedale, perché lì era c'era l'eccellenza, non nelle cliniche private, eh!
> L'andavo a trovare tutti i giorni, ma sinceramente *ogni volta pensavo "pensa questa coi milioni di euro che si fa curare a spese mie..*.".


trovo questa reflessione molto gretta; forse vera ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare questo di fronte ad una malattia così grave ...e se andavi a trovarla con questipensieri potevi farne a meno.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo questa reflessione molto gretta; forse vera ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare questo di fronte ad una malattia così grave ...e se andavi a trovarla con questipensieri potevi farne a meno.


Io trovo gretto e meschino invece non pagare le tasse. Pensa che bastardo che sono

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

ne haì facoltà


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la cronaca (ma solo per la cronaca). Un recente studio della Confartigianato (proprio una decina di giorni fa è sucita la notizia) ha messo in luce come l'80% delle chiusure avvenga per le mancate riscossioni e la ben più dei 2/3 di queste siano debito con altre aziende. Vale a dire che lo Stato e la Pubblica Amministrazione incidono meno, come era intuibile, sulle mancate riscossioni.
> Che poi lo Stato non paghi e pretenda che la stessa Azienda paghi le tasse è ovviamente un comportamento meschino, tanto è vero che l'imprenditore che tu hai citato ha ottenuto giustizia e tale sentenza farà certamente da riferimento per quelle successive.
> Ora..detto questo...mi sembra che siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata. Qui si entra in un discorso che richiederebbe ore e ore per essere approfondito. Non si può generalizzare col termine delinquenti per i motivi che mi hai fatto notare e che infatti ho sottoscritto. Ma ciò non toglie che non pagare le tasse è un reato. Se si parte da qui si può ragionare, altrimenti siamo proprio fuori strada con me. A me sta sinceramente sulle palle che con le mia tasse pago pure il medico di base o l'ospedale all'imprenditore che evade. E io ti parlo da persona che non si lamenta del suo stipendio, sebbene non abbia la casa al mare o la liquidità per comprare la casetta o il mini-appartamentino al figlio.
> Di operai con la casa al mare ne ho sempre visti pochissimi. Di imprenditori invece parecchi.
> ...


ma io sinceramente non so come si faccia a sapere i fatti degli altri...
di prima quando? della crisi? o di fatti personali? boh
io ci andrei piano a dare del delinquente
quoto Minerva


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo questa reflessione molto gretta; forse vera ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare questo di fronte ad una malattia così grave ...e se andavi a trovarla con questipensieri potevi farne a meno.


Le persone si giudicano dagli atti, non dai pensieri. Credi che glielo abbia detto? A lei come persona volevo bene e gretta sei tu che sputi sentenze.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto problemi, recentemente, a farmi fare fatture da un meccanico e da un carrozziere. Certamente se non le faranno quasi mai, viste le tarme e le ragnatele sul blocchetto delle fatture, e così avranno un reddito più alto di chi si comporta correttamente. Avendo un reddito più alto faranno spese in proporzione quindi capisco che possano trovarsi, in caso di richiesta di pagamento delle tasse sulla base degli studi di settore, a non avere i fondi per farlo.


Trovo strana sta cosa
essendo figlio di meccanico

L'unica cosa allora è che il tuo meccanico usa ricambi rubati.

In genere è il cliente che non vuole la fattura e gli si dice...
Guardi possiamo ritoccare qualcosina sul lavoro...ma i ricambi spece per la validità della garanzia devo fare fattura...

E se non faccio la fattura dei ricambi...poi come mi trovo?

Mi senbra strana sta cosa...quasi inventata...


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Trovo strana sta cosa
> essendo figlio di meccanico
> 
> L'unica cosa allora è che il tuo meccanico usa ricambi rubati.
> ...



no, non hanno i pezzi rubati
altrimenti lo avrebbe scritto, no?:singleeye:
per entrambi, beninteso


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io sinceramente non so come si faccia a sapere i fatti degli altri...
> di prima quando? della crisi? o di fatti personali? boh
> io ci andrei piano a dare del delinquente
> quoto Minerva


Ma cosa c'entrano i fatti degli altri? Guarda che io ho descritto, nè più nè meno, la situazione economica dell'Italia. Non ho fatto l'esempio del meccanico che abita nel mio condominio, del mio ex compagno di scuola che ora fa il taxista ecc.
Io ritengo chiaramente che non si possa fare di tutta un'erba un fascio, ma trovo altresì avvilente che si cerchi di difendere l'indifendibile. Se l'Italia ha un'evasione così alta, la cosa è imputabile per la gran parte a un fenomeno culturale. L'evasione era altissima (anzi, forse lo era addirittura di più) anche tanti anni fa, quando la pressione fiscale era inferiore. Il malcostume di non fare ricevute fiscali o di non emettere scontrini è un fatto culturale e non una semplice dimenticanza, come invece ti viene detto quando non te lo fanno e lo richiedi.
Se siamo nella merda è perché ce la siamo tirata addosso da soli in tutti questi anni. Invece di tirarci fuori cambiando mentalità, continuiamo invece a non indignarci di fornte a certi comportamenti. Questi sono gli italiani. Uno dei popoli più individualisti del mondo, proprio perché per ragioni storiche l'Italia è solo un'invenzione geografica di Cavour e dello stato piemontese. E' troppo comodo sentirsi italiani solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio o le olimpiadi. Allora lì tutti quanti a sventolare il tricolore.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che offesa personale!
> ma che ipotesi generale!
> 
> e che caspita ci sei andata a fare da questi due, se li conosci come evasori?
> ...


Per mia fortuna non devo andare dal meccanico ogni giorno e la fattura me la sono fatta fare. Era solo evidente che non era una pratica abituale.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i fatti degli altri? Guarda che io ho descritto, nè più nè meno, la situazione economica dell'Italia. Non ho fatto l'esempio del meccanico che abita nel mio condominio, del mio ex compagno di scuola che ora fa il taxista ecc.
> Io ritengo chiaramente che non si possa fare di tutta un'erba un fascio, ma trovo altresì avvilente che si cerchi di difendere l'indifendibile. Se l'Italia ha un'evasione così alta, la cosa è imputabile per la gran parte a un fenomeno culturale. L'evasione era altissima (anzi, forse lo era addirittura di più) anche tanti anni fa, quando la pressione fiscale era inferiore. Il malcostume di non fare ricevute fiscali o di non emettere scontrini è un fatto culturale e non una semplice dimenticanza, come invece ti viene detto quando non te lo fanno e lo richiedi.
> Se siamo nella merda è perché ce la siamo tirata addosso da soli in tutti questi anni. Invece di tirarci fuori cambiando mentalità, continuiamo invece a non indignarci di fornte a certi comportamenti. Questi sono gli italiani. Uno dei popoli più individualisti del mondo, proprio perché per ragioni storiche l'Italia è solo un'invenzione geografica di Cavour e dello stato piemontese. E' troppo comodo sentirsi italiani solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio o le olimpiadi. Allora lì tutti quanti a sventolare il tricolore.
> 
> Buscopann


ma perché devo sorbirmi questa paternale?
lavori e paghi le tasse?
pure io.santifichi le feste? io no e a volte lavoro anche 15 ora al giorno. ma mica mi lamento perché il mio lavoro mi piace e lo faccio con onestà, professionalità e passione.
questo facciamo in tanti studiando ogni giorno la maniera per emergere, migliorare e crescere  .mi permetto solo di dire che prima di tacciare la gente di delinquenza ci penso due volte e di fronte ad un ammalato di cancro non mi verrebbe mai in mente di sindacare su chi paga le spese per le sue cure.
più soldi alla ricerca, più soldi alla cultura, ben vengano le tasse.
mia figlia ha fatto l'università, ho pagato volentieri quelle tasse ...ma quanti ora non potranno permettersele?
altro che scontrini


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando vai dal medico per qualcosa però ti fa comodo non pagare un cazzo. E altrettanto quando si va a fare un esame in ospedale che costerebbe migliaia di euro.
> I tuoi ragionamenti sono uno dei cancri di questo Paese e uno dei motivi del perché le cose vanno come vanno. La rivoluzione deve essere culturale, non politica, anche perché se non si parte dalla base non ci potrà mai essere una classe politica diversa.
> A mio parere un evasore è alla pari di un delinquente e così viene considerato in tutto il resto del mondo a parte quei paesi con una cultura estremamente individualista (e quindi con un altro tasso di corruzione) come il nostro.
> 
> Buscopann


io per curarmi ho sempre speso delle fortune perchè l'ospedale della mia città fa schifo come personale ed è sudicio.

idem per tutti gli altri servizi sedicenti pubblici.     quindi i tuoi ragionamenti sono quelli di uno che evidentemente è abituato a vivere alle spalle degli altri.

però una cosa l'hai detta giusta.  la rivoluzione dev'essere culturale e vi dovete tutti ficcare in testa che le tasse non sono i 10 comandamenti,ma il corrispettivo per un servizio ricevuto o ricevibile.

solo allora sarai moralmente giustificato a chiedere conto e ragione a chi evde delle sue azioni.  ed è questo che viene usato come metro di giudizio nel resto del mondo.

che a mio parere invece tra lo stato e le mafie non v'è differenza sostanziale,ma solo di metodo.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che le tasse sono oggettivamente esagerate, va detto che una delle cause di questa pressione fiscale (non una semplice causa, ma una delle principali) è proprio l'elevato indice di evasione. L'economia sommersa di questo Paese è pari a circa un terzo del PIL.
> In secondo luogo il vero problema delle chiusure di negozi e aziende non sta nell'elevata pressione fiscale, ma soprattutto nei mancati pagamenti (altro bug culturale italiano). Io faccio un lavoro e semplicemente non mi pagano.
> A tutto ciò va aggiunto che esistono certamente le attenuanti. Nel senso che se io rubo dei generi alimentari per necessità non posso sicuramente essere paragonato a colui che ruba facendo il ladro di professione. Ma se per la legge rubare è un reato penale e quindi può essere compreso, ma mai giustificato, alla stessa maniera va considerato un evasore.
> In Paesi che sono il tempio dell'imperalismo economico e del capitalismo (vedi gli USA), se non paghi le tasse ti mettono dentro per un bel p0' di annetti. Nel caso degli evasori totali, ti lasciano dentro e buttano via la chiave.
> ...


vorrai mica paragonare la pressione media delle tasse negli USA e l'efficienza dei servizi resi,voglio sperare.

e a proposito di bugs culturali....perchè io devo essere ligio al centesimo ed al secondo nei pagamenti allo stato, mentre lo stato può pagarmi se e quando cazzo gli pare?

hai idea di quante aziende hanno crediti inesigibili dallo stato e sono costrette a chiedere prestiti,se non a chiudere, per questo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per arrivare a stipendi adeguati e ottimi servizi... prima paga le tasse.
> le paghi le tasse o sei un' *evasora*??????
> se sei un'evasora ...taci che è meglio.


perchè,se parla che le fai?  sentiamo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io per curarmi ho sempre speso delle fortune perchè l'ospedale della mia città fa schifo come personale ed è sudicio.
> 
> idem per tutti gli altri servizi sedicenti pubblici.     quindi i tuoi ragionamenti sono quelli di uno che evidentemente è abituato a vivere alle spalle degli altri.
> 
> ...


No. Lo Stato non è un supermercato; non è un erogatore di servizi. Le tasse *dovrebbero* essere un sistema per ridistribuire il reddito e garantire servizi minimi a tutti e soprattutto a chi non può permetterseli. Il fatto che le tasse non adempiano alla loro funzione dovrebbe fare indignare e richiedere a gran voce una migliore efficienza nel prelievo e nella fornitura dei servizi, non dovrebbe scatenare una guerra tra poveri che finisce inevitabilmente per andare a vantaggio di chi paga certamente meno di quel che dovrebbe. La "cultura" anti tasse è deleteria a tutti i livelli perché illude il carrozziere di avere interessi comuni con il grande evasore delle società a scatole cinesi.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io trovo gretto e meschino invece non pagare le tasse. Pensa che bastardo che sono
> 
> Buscopann


sì lo 6


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lo Stato non è un supermercato; non è un erogatore di servizi. Le tasse *dovrebbero* essere un sistema per ridistribuire il reddito e garantire servizi minimi a tutti e soprattutto a chi non può permetterseli. Il fatto che le tasse non adempiano alla loro funzione dovrebbe fare indignare e richiedere a gran voce una migliore efficienza nel prelievo e nella fornitura dei servizi, non dovrebbe scatenare una guerra tra poveri che finisce inevitabilmente per andare a vantaggio di chi paga certamente meno di quel che dovrebbe. La "cultura" anti tasse è deleteria a tutti i livelli perché illude il carrozziere di avere interessi comuni con il grande evasore delle società a scatole cinesi.


quando vedo scritto stato con la s maiuscola e reditribuzione la mano mi corre automaticamente al lanciafiamme.

allora:

1-io NON chiedo nessun servizio,sono OBBLIGATO a pagarlo
2-se non pago,mi sequestrano casa e beni e rischio la galera
3-sono COSTRETTO a pagare per un servizio che spesso o non c'è o è scadente o è insufficiente.  quindi devo tamponare di tasca mia
4-la "cultura" delle tasse è deleteria perchè scatena la caccia all'evasore.  un tempo si chiamava caccia all'ebreo,ma la motivazione è la medesima
5-ma tu ti fai mostrare il 740-730 dai tuoi conoscenti per essere così sicura che non paghino nulla?

nel punto 2,sostituisci il finire in galera col finire in un pilone di cemento ed otterrai....indovina il modus operandi di chi?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. *Lo Stato non è un supermercato; non è un erogatore di servizi. Le tasse dovrebbero essere un sistema per ridistribuire il reddito e garantire servizi minimi a tutti e soprattutto a chi non può permetterseli.* Il fatto che le tasse non adempiano alla loro funzione dovrebbe fare indignare e richiedere a gran voce una migliore efficienza nel prelievo e nella fornitura dei servizi, non dovrebbe scatenare una guerra tra poveri che finisce inevitabilmente per andare a vantaggio di chi paga certamente meno di quel che dovrebbe. La "cultura" anti tasse è deleteria a tutti i livelli perché illude il carrozziere di avere interessi comuni con il grande evasore delle società a scatole cinesi.


Ben detto. Se vivi in una comunità, e noi tutti viviamo in una comunità, devi fare in modo che le relazioni tra i suoi membri siano le più serene possibile. Uno dei modi perché lo siano è proprio la redistribuzione dei redditi e la garanzia che ai membri della comunità sia garantito il minimo per una vita decente. Magari avrei da dire qualcosa sull'assistenza ai tossicodipendenti, che sapevano cosa facevano quando hanno provato droghe pesanti, ma tutto il resto si chiama CIVILTA'. Per garantire la civiltà pagare le IMPOSTE (non sono tasse, sono IMPOSTE, cazzo!) è il minimo. E' come in una famiglia: se un parente sta male, sta male chi vive con lui. Il male sofferto da chi mi sta vicino,NON fa stare bene me. Ma certo, è tempo di barbarie, dimenticavo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando vedo scritto stato con la s maiuscola e reditribuzione la mano mi corre automaticamente al lanciafiamme.
> 
> allora:
> 
> ...


Sei sicuro di aver risposto a quello che ho scritto io. Comunque col caldo che fa ci manca solo il lanciafiamme!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i fatti degli altri? Guarda che io ho descritto, nè più nè meno, la situazione economica dell'Italia. Non ho fatto l'esempio del meccanico che abita nel mio condominio, del mio ex compagno di scuola che ora fa il taxista ecc.
> Io ritengo chiaramente che non si possa fare di tutta un'erba un fascio, ma trovo altresì avvilente che si cerchi di difendere l'indifendibile. Se l'Italia ha un'evasione così alta, la cosa è imputabile per la gran parte a un fenomeno culturale. L'evasione era altissima (anzi, forse lo era addirittura di più) anche tanti anni fa, quando la pressione fiscale era inferiore. Il malcostume di non fare ricevute fiscali o di non emettere scontrini è un fatto culturale e non una semplice dimenticanza, come invece ti viene detto quando non te lo fanno e lo richiedi.
> Se siamo nella merda è perché ce la siamo tirata addosso da soli in tutti questi anni. Invece di tirarci fuori cambiando mentalità, continuiamo invece a non indignarci di fornte a certi comportamenti. Questi sono gli italiani. Uno dei popoli più individualisti del mondo, proprio perché per ragioni storiche l'Italia è solo un'invenzione geografica di Cavour e dello stato piemontese. E' troppo comodo sentirsi italiani solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio o le olimpiadi. Allora lì tutti quanti a sventolare il tricolore.
> 
> Buscopann


Però dei se l'evasione è troppo alta significa sempre che c'è corruzione di stato...
Credimi qua da noi ne abbiamo l'emblema...
Quando si scoprì la grande evasione di iva da parte degli operatori della concia è saltata in ordine...l'agenzia delle entrate, e indi la guardia di finanza...tutti collusi nell'affare di frodare l'iva...

Poi da noi esistono fenomeni paradossali no?
In Italia esistono tot persone che fanno impresa senza avere una partita iva...dove in certi stati tipo l'america, se fai un assegno mato sei un uomo morto.

Ma gliel'ho detto sai ai piemontesi na settimana fa...cialtroni guarda cosa siete andati a fare...e mi trovavo proprio a Cavour....nel paese del collega benso...no?

Poi evadere troppo ti si ritorce contro 
E l'ho visto proprio nella mia valle dove mio padre era presidente della cooperativa di garanzia dell'artigiancassa no?

Come fai a dare un finanziamento che so di centomila euro ad un imbianchino che ti presenta una denuncia di 5000 euro all'anno?

Poi stangano con o controlli incrociati...allora trovi che so un fabbro che dichiara nulla e la finanza gli dice...ah forse hai notevoli dispersioni di energia elettrica...date le alte cifre che hai pagato di energia elettrica...

Se vogliono che i privati non evadano ed esigano fattura bisogna che possano scaricare le spese in toto dalla denuncia dei redditi...

Esempio è vero caro stato che io ho incassato 25mila euro in stipendi, ma però guarda ho speso 1500 euro in riparazioni dell'auto, altri 800 per cambiare la lavastoviglie, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Infine ricordiamoci sempre il crimine dello stato...
Un imprenditore versa l'iva sul fatturato e non sull'incassato...

Ne consegue che se io meccanico faccio fattura per 1200 euro e tu non me li dai...alla fine del trimestre dopo non aver incassato nulla e aver pagato i fornitori dei pezzi, ho anche da tirar fora 200 euro di iva dalla mia tasca...

Siamo arrivati ai livelli che gli imprenditori devono scegliere se versare l'iva o fallire...
Qundi al paradosso!

Però guai dire che in certe zone d'Italia vi è un sommerso pauroso...guai perchè allora sei uno sporco razzista no?


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ma cosa c'entrano i fatti degli altri?* Guarda che io ho descritto, nè più nè meno, la situazione economica dell'Italia. Non ho fatto l'esempio del meccanico che abita nel mio condominio, del mio ex compagno di scuola che ora fa il taxista ecc.
> Io ritengo chiaramente che non si possa fare di tutta un'erba un fascio, ma trovo altresì avvilente che si cerchi di difendere l'indifendibile. Se l'Italia ha un'evasione così alta, la cosa è imputabile per la gran parte a un fenomeno culturale. L'evasione era altissima (anzi, forse lo era addirittura di più) anche tanti anni fa, quando la pressione fiscale era inferiore. Il malcostume di non fare ricevute fiscali o di non emettere scontrini è un fatto culturale e non una semplice dimenticanza, come invece ti viene detto quando non te lo fanno e lo richiedi.
> Se siamo nella merda è perché ce la siamo tirata addosso da soli in tutti questi anni. Invece di tirarci fuori cambiando mentalità, continuiamo invece a non indignarci di fornte a certi comportamenti. Questi sono gli italiani. Uno dei popoli più individualisti del mondo, proprio perché per ragioni storiche l'Italia è solo un'invenzione geografica di Cavour e dello stato piemontese. E' troppo comodo sentirsi italiani solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio o le olimpiadi. Allora lì tutti quanti a sventolare il tricolore.
> 
> Buscopann


te lo spiego subito cosa c'entrano: la responsabilità penale è personale, quindi non è possibile dare del delinquente per categorie o per ricchezze o per "stili di vita prima e dopo", come fai tu
infatti nei confronti di d&g esiste una sentenza di condanna
poi, mettere nello stesso pentolone i mozziconi di sigarette e altri comportamenti di vario tipo, che secondo te classificano un popolo rispetto ad altri, mi sembra ingeneroso nei confronti di tutte le persone che lavorano e vivono onestamente, e che sono tante, in Italia, nonostante tutto
soprattutto nonostante la nostra classe politica, che è la prima a combinarne di tutti i colori e che ci rifila tasse anche in versione doppia o tripla, e che se ne fotte, in sostanza


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna non devo andare dal meccanico ogni giorno e la fattura me la sono fatta fare. Era solo evidente che non era una pratica abituale.



pensaci bene prima di accusare la gente...
bah


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ben detto. Se vivi in una comunità, e noi tutti viviamo in una comunità, devi fare in modo che le relazioni tra i suoi membri siano le più serene possibile. Uno dei modi perché lo siano è proprio la redistribuzione dei redditi e la garanzia che ai membri della comunità sia garantito il minimo per una vita decente. *Magari avrei da dire qualcosa sull'assistenza ai tossicodipendenti, che sapevano cosa facevano quando hanno provato droghe pesanti, ma tutto il resto si chiama CIVILTA'. *Per garantire la civiltà pagare le IMPOSTE (non sono tasse, sono IMPOSTE, cazzo!) è il minimo. E' come in una famiglia: se un parente sta male, sta male chi vive con lui. Il male sofferto da chi mi sta vicino,NON fa stare bene me. Ma certo, è tempo di barbarie, dimenticavo.


no, guarda...si chiama civiltà anche questo.


----------



## sienne (21 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Fantastica,

strano questo argomento, verso i tossicodipendenti ... 

ci sono tante cose che in fin dei conti si sa ... ma alcuni lo fanno ugualmente. 

alcuni si nutrano abbufandosi ... e sono obesi ... 
altri bevono, ubriacandosi ogni giorno ... 
altri giocano, mandando in rovina una famiglia ... 
altri tradiscono, e i alcuni traditi cadono in depressione ...
ecc. ecc. 

sono segni di malessere ... 
e ogni gruppo provoca costi ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ben detto. Se vivi in una comunità, e noi tutti viviamo in una comunità, devi fare in modo che le relazioni tra i suoi membri siano le più serene possibile. Uno dei modi perché lo siano è proprio la redistribuzione dei redditi e la garanzia che ai membri della comunità sia garantito il minimo per una vita decente. Magari avrei da dire qualcosa sull'assistenza ai tossicodipendenti, che sapevano cosa facevano quando hanno provato droghe pesanti, ma tutto il resto si chiama CIVILTA'. Per garantire la civiltà pagare le IMPOSTE (non sono tasse, sono IMPOSTE, cazzo!) è il minimo. E' come in una famiglia: se un parente sta male, sta male chi vive con lui. Il male sofferto da chi mi sta vicino,NON fa stare bene me. Ma certo, è tempo di barbarie, dimenticavo.


Matteo Messina Denaro non avrebbe saputo dire di meglio.

ora trovami una motivazione per differenziarvi dalla mafia


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di aver risposto a quello che ho scritto io. Comunque col caldo che fa ci manca solo il lanciafiamme!


sì sono sicuro che sembrate tanti personaggi della filastrocca che Fantastica ha postato l'altro giorno

e comincio ad essere stufo di essere additato.  molto stufo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> pensaci bene prima di accusare la gente...
> bah


Accusare di cosa? Di fare la fattura solo se richiesta con fermezza? E' così. Te li devo presentare?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sono sicuro che sembrate tanti personaggi della filastrocca che Fantastica ha postato l'altro giorno
> 
> e comincio ad essere stufo di essere additato.  molto stufo


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *io per curarmi ho sempre speso delle fortune perchè l'ospedale della mia città fa schifo come personale ed è sudicio.
> 
> idem per tutti gli altri servizi sedicenti pubblici. quindi i tuoi ragionamenti sono quelli di uno che evidentemente è abituato a vivere alle spalle degli altri.
> 
> ...


Senti..non diciamo pirlate.
Rispondi a questa domanda? tu ce l'hai un medico di base? Non rispondermi di no perché non è vero anche se non ti conosco in quanto tutti abbiamo un medico di base. Ecco..per tua informazione allo Stato, solo perché hai un medico di base costi 3 euro al giorno, vale a dire circa 90 euro al mese quindi più o meno 1080 euro all'anno. Questo solo perché hai un medico di base. Anche se non ci vai.
Siccome io non ci credo che tu non sia mai andato dal tuo medico di base, anche solo per farti fare una ricetta o un'impegnativa..Il costo lievita esponenzialmente.
E non dire cazzate che non tu non accedi ai servizi pubblici. Tutti quanti, più volte nella nostra vita, ne abbiamo usufruito. E chi può permettersi di usufruirne meno ben venga, ma ciò non ti giustifica a pagare meno tasse. come ha scritto Brunetta, le tasse servono anche per garantire i servizi pubblici a quei cittadini che non hanno soldi per accedere ai servizi privati, per comprarsi i farmaci, per avere assistenza. Tu sei un cittadino italiano e come tale hai degli obblighi verso il tuo Paese. Se non ti va..prendi e vai fora di ball ad aprirti un chioschetto alle Cayman. Là non paghi tasse e vivi felici e contento. 
E basta con sta puttanata di essere additati. E basta. E' come se io vengo qui a dire che faccio il ladro..mi prendo gli insulti e replico dicendo che sono stufo di essere additato. Ma cosa pretendo? Che mi si facciano anche gli appalusi?
Vergognati per quello che scrivi. Per quello che fai non posso dirti nulla perché non lo so e sinceramente (visto quello che scrivi) non mi interessa neppure.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma perché devo sorbirmi questa paternale?
> lavori e paghi le tasse?
> pure io.*santifichi le feste? io no e a volte lavoro anche 15 ora al giorno. ma mica mi lamento perché il mio lavoro mi piace e lo faccio con onestà, professionalità e passione.
> questo facciamo in tanti studiando ogni giorno la maniera per emergere, migliorare e crescere .mi permetto solo di dire che prima di tacciare la gente di delinquenza ci penso due volte e di fronte ad un ammalato di cancro non mi verrebbe mai in mente di sindacare su chi paga le spese per le sue cure.
> ...


La paternale a chi? a te? Ma hai la coda di paglia? 
Se paghi le tasse come tutti per quale motivi ti senti additata? 
Qui non si tratta proprio di paternali. Pagare le tasse è un principio di civiltà e di solidarietà anche verso chi è indigente e può usufruire solo dei servizi statali.
Qui non stiamo facendo la paternale a nessuno. Stiamo solo dicendo che scegliere di non pagare le tasse (a parte i casi in cui uno non ce la fa proprio a pagarle) è da delinquenti. E ci scandalizziamo nel leggere che effettivamente le persone che la pensano diversamente in questo Paese sono ancora molte. Ci si indigna come i bigotti se Berlusconi va con le prostitute (cosa che sinceramente a me non me ne importa proprio nulla), ma poi non ci si indigna per queste cose. E' deprimente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrai mica paragonare la pressione media delle tasse negli USA e l'efficienza dei servizi resi,voglio sperare.
> 
> e a proposito di bugs culturali....perchè io devo essere ligio al centesimo ed al secondo nei pagamenti allo stato, mentre lo stato può pagarmi se e quando cazzo gli pare?
> 
> hai idea di quante aziende hanno crediti inesigibili dallo stato e sono costrette a chiedere prestiti,se non a chiudere, per questo?


Cominciamo dal primo punto.
L'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la concezione (ho scritto concezione..non funzionamento) dei servizi pubblici migliore al mondo, soprattutto quando parliamo di Sanità. Il fatto che molte cose non funzionano dipende dal fatto che siamo un paese culturalmente corrotto. Non è sbagliata l'idea di pagare le tasse. Te lo riscrivo, perché forse ti è sfuggito. Le tasse sono alte, è vero, ma la cosa più importante è ripensare a una ridistribuzione di queste e soprattutto a garantire che i soldi vengano davvero reinvestiti per migliorare i servizi pubblici. Con questa classe politica la vedo dura. 
Gli USA hanno servizi pubblici di gran lunga peggiori dei nostri, proprio perché le tasse sono di gran lunga più basse. La Sanità pubblica è inesistente. Se hai i soldi per farti un'assicurazione ti curano.Altrimenti ti lasciano morire. Prova ad andare e negli USA e finire in Ospedale. ti renderai conto a quel punto di quanto enorme è la spesa economica anche per un solo giorno di ricovero. Ciò nonostante, gli USA trattano gli evasori alla stregua di veri e propri delinquenti.

Riguardo al secondo punto, so benissimo di cosa parli, visto che mia moglie lavora da sempre nell'azienda di famiglia.
La loro difficoltà è proprio la riscossione crediti. Che per la maggior parte sono causati dai mancati pagamenti di altre aziende. Se non ci si aiuta nemmeno tra aziende...Hai voglia poi battere cassa allo Stato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dei se l'evasione è troppo alta significa sempre che c'è corruzione di stato...
> Credimi qua da noi ne abbiamo l'emblema...
> Quando si scoprì la grande evasione di iva da parte degli operatori della concia è saltata in ordine...l'agenzia delle entrate, e indi la guardia di finanza...tutti collusi nell'affare di frodare l'iva...
> 
> ...


Conte è un problema difficilissimo ed estremamente complesso.
Nessuno può vantarsi di avere la soluzione, si può soltanto discuterne in maniera intelligente. Comunque bisogna partire da un presupposto. Pagare le tasse è giusto. Possiamo solo incazzarci perché sono alte, perché poi i soldi se li mangiano e tutto quello che vuoi. Però non si può uscire da questa linea di principio. Se ci si mette a contestare questa cosa siamo proprio fuori strada e poi non ti puoi incazzare si ti additano, se ti danno del delinquente ecc.ecc.
Su una cosa siamo d'accordo. Cavour faceva meglio a giocare a tombola quel giorno invece di inventarsi l'Italia.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> te lo spiego subito cosa c'entrano: la responsabilità penale è personale, quindi non è possibile dare del delinquente per categorie o per ricchezze o per "stili di vita prima e dopo", come fai tu
> infatti nei confronti di d&g esiste una sentenza di condanna
> poi, mettere nello stesso pentolone i mozziconi di sigarette e altri comportamenti di vario tipo, che secondo te classificano un popolo rispetto ad altri, mi sembra ingeneroso nei confronti di tutte le persone che lavorano e vivono onestamente, e che sono tante, in Italia, nonostante tutto
> *soprattutto nonostante la nostra classe politica, che è la prima a combinarne di tutti i colori e che ci rifila tasse anche in versione doppia o tripla, e che se ne fotte, in sostanza*


Se tu ti ostini a non capire che la classe politica di un Paese non la stabilisce il calciomercato, ma è in genere lo specchio della mentalità di un Paese mi sembri un po' miope.
Qui non ci si incazza più. I nostri padri e le nostre madri (per quello che riguarda la mia generazione) scendevano in piazza e facevano casino. I diritti femminili, quelli dei lavoratori sono stati ottenuti incazzandosi e facendo casino. Ora invece si preferisce guatrdare il proprio orticello. Fin quando riesco ad andare al mare la domenica e comprarmi l'I-Phone va tutto bene.
La piccola e media imprenditoria ha un potere enorme. E' la spina dorsale dell'Italia e lo è sempre stata. Forse vale la pena fare un po' di casino anziché restare nel silenzio. Non pagare le tasse non mi sembra una soluzione. Per nessuno.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La paternale a chi? a te? Ma hai la coda di paglia?
> Se paghi le tasse come tutti per quale motivi ti senti additata?
> Qui non si tratta proprio di paternali. Pagare le tasse è un principio di civiltà e di solidarietà anche verso chi è indigente e può usufruire solo dei servizi statali.
> Qui non stiamo facendo la paternale a nessuno. Stiamo solo dicendo che scegliere di non pagare le tasse (a parte i casi in cui uno non ce la fa proprio a pagarle) è da delinquenti. E ci scandalizziamo nel leggere che effettivamente le persone che la pensano diversamente in questo Paese sono ancora molte. Ci si indigna come i bigotti se Berlusconi va con le prostitute (cosa che sinceramente a me non me ne importa proprio nulla),* ma poi non ci si indigna per queste cose. E' deprimente.
> ...


sinceramente se qualche parrucchiera non rilascia ricevuta non mi deprimo e non la considero delinquente.
sono quelli che lavorano con trascuratezza e sciatteria in ogni ambito che mi fanno paura e rovinano la qualità della vita agli altri


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*Ciao*



Buscopann ha detto:


> La paternale a chi? a te? Ma hai la coda di paglia?
> Se paghi le tasse come tutti per quale motivi ti senti additata?
> Qui non si tratta proprio di paternali. Pagare le tasse è un principio di civiltà e di solidarietà anche verso chi è indigente e può usufruire solo dei servizi statali.
> Qui non stiamo facendo la paternale a nessuno. Stiamo solo dicendo che scegliere di non pagare le tasse (a parte i casi in cui uno non ce la fa proprio a pagarle) è da delinquenti. E ci scandalizziamo nel leggere che effettivamente le persone che la pensano diversamente in questo Paese sono ancora molte. Ci si indigna come i bigotti se Berlusconi va con le prostitute (cosa che sinceramente a me non me ne importa proprio nulla), ma poi non ci si indigna per queste cose. E' deprimente.
> ...


Ciao buscopan!Ho trovato molto interessante i vostri interventi, permettimi,ho votato per il berlusca e mi sono pentito amaramente,avere un presidente del consiglio che va a puttane,che paga le olgettine,e varie sgonfiacazzi a nastro a me da enorme fastidio!non puoi prenderti i vantaggi della carica istituzionale è comportarti come un camionista, non sono per nulla d'accordo con te.A me interessa che un presidente del consiglio abbia anche comportamenti consoni e rispettosi verso il proprio elottorato e cazzo!A grandi linee sull'evasione sono d'accordo con te,non è mai stata fatta UNA POLITICA SERIA contro gli evasori ad alto livello,e mai sarà fatta.Sono indignato con questo stato per molto,per troppo,infondo la colpa è anche la nostra....!


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se tu ti ostini a non capire che la classe politica di un Paese non la stabilisce il calciomercato, ma è in genere lo specchio della mentalità di un Paese mi sembri un po' miope.
> Qui non ci si incazza più. I nostri padri e le nostre madri (per quello che riguarda la mia generazione) scendevano in piazza e facevano casino. I diritti femminili, quelli dei lavoratori sono stati ottenuti incazzandosi e facendo casino. Ora invece si preferisce guatrdare il proprio orticello. Fin quando riesco ad andare al mare la domenica e comprarmi l'I-Phone va tutto bene.
> La piccola e media imprenditoria ha un potere enorme. E' la spina dorsale dell'Italia e lo è sempre stata. Forse vale la pena fare un po' di casino anziché restare nel silenzio. Non pagare le tasse non mi sembra una soluzione. Per nessuno.
> 
> Buscopann


infatti ultimamente moltissimi non sono andati a votare, causa perdita di fiducia, o hanno votato la novità
quindi vedi che non è proprio come dici tu
e secondo me prendersela con chi non fa qualche scontrino, dandogli del delinquente, è solo una guerra tra "poveri", ovvero ciò che serve a chi ha veramente interesse affinchè le cose non cambino mai
così fate il loro gioco, rendetevene conto


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accusare di cosa? Di fare la fattura solo se richiesta con fermezza? E' così. Te li devo presentare?



no, grazie, vista la tua simpatia preferirei andarci a nome mio!

ma che c'entra nel discorso di prima la fattura richiesta con fermezza?
te l'hanno fatta, no?
o forse hai pagato anche per avere gentilezza e cortesia?


----------



## gas (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno un pò.
> 
> di finanziare col mio sangue un'entità criminale mi sono rotto il belino.
> 
> quindi,visto che al momento non posso fare diversamente,almeno evitatemi il ditino accusatorio chè non ne avete i titoli,per fare la morale


concordo pienamente con il tuo pensiero :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la cronaca (ma solo per la cronaca). Un recente studio della Confartigianato (proprio una decina di giorni fa è sucita la notizia) ha messo in luce come l'80% delle chiusure avvenga per le mancate riscossioni e la ben più dei 2/3 di queste siano debito con altre aziende. Vale a dire che lo Stato e la Pubblica Amministrazione incidono meno, come era intuibile, sulle mancate riscossioni.
> Che poi lo Stato non paghi e pretenda che la stessa Azienda paghi le tasse è ovviamente un comportamento meschino, tanto è vero che l'imprenditore che tu hai citato ha ottenuto giustizia e tale sentenza farà certamente da riferimento per quelle successive.
> Ora..detto questo...mi sembra che siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata. Qui si entra in un discorso che richiederebbe ore e ore per essere approfondito. Non si può generalizzare col termine delinquenti per i motivi che mi hai fatto notare e che infatti ho sottoscritto. Ma ciò non toglie che non pagare le tasse è un reato. Se si parte da qui si può ragionare, altrimenti siamo proprio fuori strada con me. A me sta sinceramente sulle palle che con le mia tasse pago pure il medico di base o l'ospedale all'imprenditore che evade. E io ti parlo da persona che non si lamenta del suo stipendio, sebbene non abbia la casa al mare o la liquidità per comprare la casetta o il mini-appartamentino al figlio.
> Di operai con la casa al mare ne ho sempre visti pochissimi. Di imprenditori invece parecchi.
> ...


Ciao Busco.
Condivido tutto quello che hai scritto, e vorrei aggiungere una nota in fondo.
Conosco gente che ha attività... il reddito che dichiarano non deve essere tanto alto, visto che hanno avuto diritto ad un alloggio popolare, i figli non hanno pagato il nido, la mensa delle scuole, i testi scolastici ed il comune interviene anche per altre attività.
Però fanno vacanze in località esclusive, hanno l'ultimo modello di hi-phone, vestono firmati, hanno personale di servizio a casa.
Non sono sicuramente grossi evasori, eppure il costo della loro evasione sulla comunità è anche probabilmente superiore al mancato gettito nelle casse dello stato.
Perchè c'è anche quello da dire: non è che l'evasore si ferma alla sola evasione, ma approfittando dello stato economico in cui dichiara di essere, con la stessa mancanza di scrupoli spesso arriva anche a chiedere l'ausilio della stessa comunità che ha frodato.
E', appunto, la mentalità del furbetto. Chissà come si sentono fighi.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di M. Gramellini
> 
> *Chiuso per indignazione*
> 
> ...




Ok
ma in definitiva quando riaprono?


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Busco.
> Condivido tutto quello che hai scritto, e vorrei aggiungere una nota in fondo.
> Conosco gente che ha attività... il reddito che dichiarano non deve essere tanto alto, visto che hanno avuto diritto ad un alloggio popolare, i figli non hanno pagato il nido, la mensa delle scuole, i testi scolastici ed il comune interviene anche per altre attività.
> Però fanno vacanze in località esclusive, hanno l'ultimo modello di hi-phone, vestono firmati, hanno personale di servizio a casa.
> ...


chissà come si sentono  fighi quelli con la botteghetta che non entra nemmeno un cane .
che tipo di attività hanno i tuoi conoscenti?


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senti..non diciamo pirlate.
> Rispondi a questa domanda? tu ce l'hai un medico di base? Non rispondermi di no perché non è vero anche se non ti conosco in quanto tutti abbiamo un medico di base. Ecco..per tua informazione allo Stato, solo perché hai un medico di base costi 3 euro al giorno, vale a dire circa 90 euro al mese quindi più o meno 1080 euro all'anno. Questo solo perché hai un medico di base. Anche se non ci vai.
> Siccome io non ci credo che tu non sia mai andato dal tuo medico di base, anche solo per farti fare una ricetta o un'impegnativa..Il costo lievita esponenzialmente.
> E non dire cazzate che non tu non accedi ai servizi pubblici. Tutti quanti, più volte nella nostra vita, ne abbiamo usufruito. E chi può permettersi di usufruirne meno ben venga, ma ciò non ti giustifica a pagare meno tasse. come ha scritto Brunetta, le tasse servono anche per garantire i servizi pubblici a quei cittadini che non hanno soldi per accedere ai servizi privati, per comprarsi i farmaci, per avere assistenza. Tu sei un cittadino italiano e come tale hai degli obblighi verso il tuo Paese. Se non ti va..prendi e vai fora di ball ad aprirti un chioschetto alle Cayman. Là non paghi tasse e vivi felici e contento.
> ...


allora,in poche parole.

1-ladro ci chiami qualcun altro,perchè visto che non sai un belino di me,non ti permetti nemmeno di giudicarmi
2-sì ho un medico di base che per quello che fa potrebbe anche andare a fare l'impiegato all'ASL,tanto per QUALSIASI necessità sanitaria ho dovuto SEMPRE tirar fuori dei gran soldi di tasca mia,perchè il tuo
 SSN non mi copre in NULLA
3-sì ci accedo ai servizi pubblici.  PAGANDO
4-sì io sono cittadino italiano,tanto e più di te e PRETEMDO sia di non essere additato per quello che non sono nè di essere costretto a pagare per qualcosa che non solo non chiedo e non uso,ma oltretutto non funziona
io sono in dovere verso chi si dimostra altrettanto in dovere verso di me
5-Sì pretendo che mi si facciano gli applausi,perchè pervicamente lavoro qui e cerco di produrre ricchezza qui

ah,riguardo ai ladri è rubare anche scrivere e cazzeggiare sui fora durante l'orario di lavoro,quindi controlla bene a che ora scrivi perchè se mi accorgo che invece di fare il tuo lavoro stai qui,ti azzanno.

chè di solito voi moralisti siete i primi a dover nascondere gli scheletri nell'armadio


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cominciamo dal primo punto.
> L'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la concezione (ho scritto concezione..non funzionamento) dei servizi pubblici migliore al mondo, soprattutto quando parliamo di Sanità. Il fatto che molte cose non funzionano dipende dal fatto che siamo un paese culturalmente corrotto. Non è sbagliata l'idea di pagare le tasse. Te lo riscrivo, perché forse ti è sfuggito. Le tasse sono alte, è vero, ma la cosa più importante è ripensare a una ridistribuzione di queste e soprattutto a garantire che i soldi vengano davvero reinvestiti per migliorare i servizi pubblici. Con questa classe politica la vedo dura.
> Gli USA hanno servizi pubblici di gran lunga peggiori dei nostri, proprio perché le tasse sono di gran lunga più basse. La Sanità pubblica è inesistente. Se hai i soldi per farti un'assicurazione ti curano.Altrimenti ti lasciano morire. Prova ad andare e negli USA e finire in Ospedale. ti renderai conto a quel punto di quanto enorme è la spesa economica anche per un solo giorno di ricovero. Ciò nonostante, gli USA trattano gli evasori alla stregua di veri e propri delinquenti.
> 
> ...


io attendo sempre di vedere queste montagne di persone rifiutate dai pronto soccorso americani di cui parlate tanto.

però nessuno le fa mai vedere,semplicemente perchè non esistono,semplicemente perchè i programmi Medicare e Medicaid provvedono all'assistenza di base.   quindi stai dicendo l'ennesima cazzata.

e quanto sia enorme la spesa per un giorno di ricovero me ne sono accorto quando ho dovuto curare i miei genitori.

e la redistribuzione delle risorse non crea migliori servizi,ma solo maggiori opportunità di ingrassare quell'ente criminale chiamato stato,che in taluni stati esteri funziona meglio sia perchè c'è una cultura del rapporto sinallagmatico tra ente pubblico e cittadino sia perchè non ci sono regioni intere in mano economicamente al principale concorrente dello stato.

quindi,di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà come si sentono fighi quelli con la botteghetta che non entra nemmeno un cane .
> che tipo di attività hanno i tuoi conoscenti?


agenzia assicurativa. Quelli che hanno dovuto chiudere e non sono riusciti a pagare le tasse, secondo me, sono impropriamente chiamati evasori, in quanto rientrano nella categoria degli indigenti. Se avessero avuto qualche milione di euro di tasse evase ed uno stuolo di avvocati, lo stato nel quale viviamo sarebbe venuto a patti e per la cifra e per i tempi. 
A me personalmente arrivò da pagare un conguaglio(non avevo evaso, ero stata costretta a licenziarmi, erano il conguaglio del tfr) e mi diedero 30 giorni di tempo per saldarlo.
Questo è uno stato in cui si premiano i ladri, piccoli e grandi, e si strozzano gli altri... piccoli soprattutto.
Basta guardare come ogni anno riducano la deducibilità di quelle spese che proprio per i piccoli fanno la differenza.
E spesso si ricasca nella lotta tra lavoratori autonomi e dipendenti... distogliendo l'attenzione da quella che dovrebbe essere la lotta vera: quella tra onesti e corrotti.
Io adesso lavoro come dipendente ma ho lavorato anche in proprio: so benissimo qual'è la pressione fiscale di un artigiano e quanto spesso si trovi in difficoltà ad anticipare all'erario i soldi che non ha ricevuto.
E mi incazzo come una pantera quanto sento, da rappresentanti delle forze sociali, indicare i lavoratori autonomi come la fonte del male. 
Ma altrettanto mi incazzo quando vedo la tracotanza di chi si sente più forte e più furbo nello sfruttare senza averne il diritto il frutto della fatica di tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Questa discussione mi ha convinta definitivamente della sterilità di questo tipo di discussioni.:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io attendo sempre di vedere queste montagne di persone rifiutate dai pronto soccorso americani di cui parlate tanto.
> 
> però nessuno le fa mai vedere,semplicemente perchè non esistono,semplicemente perchè i programmi Medicare e Medicaid provvedono all'assistenza di base. quindi stai dicendo l'ennesima cazzata.
> 
> ...


Parliamo di quello che non conosci. Non avendo il tempo di spiegarti la sanità americana ti consiglio di vederti Sicko di Moore. E' un film..non devi leggere..Vedrai che ce la fai, non devi fare grandi sforzi. Ma so che non lo vedrai, perché pensi di sapere già tutto

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> agenzia assicurativa. Quelli che hanno dovuto chiudere e non sono riusciti a pagare le tasse, secondo me, sono impropriamente chiamati evasori, in quanto rientrano nella categoria degli indigenti. Se avessero avuto qualche milione di euro di tasse evase ed uno stuolo di avvocati, lo stato nel quale viviamo sarebbe venuto a patti e per la cifra e per i tempi.
> A me personalmente arrivò da pagare un conguaglio(non avevo evaso, ero stata costretta a licenziarmi, erano il conguaglio del tfr) e mi diedero 30 giorni di tempo per saldarlo.
> Questo è uno stato in cui si premiano i ladri, piccoli e grandi, e si strozzano gli altri... piccoli soprattutto.
> Basta guardare come ogni anno riducano la deducibilità di quelle spese che proprio per i piccoli fanno la differenza.
> ...



E infatti nessuno ha detto questo e tu lo hai capito benissimo. Anzi...l'evasore è colui che danneggia in primis proprio il lavoro autonomo, colui che risente maggiormente della pressione fiscale. Ma che ce lo diciamo a fare noi? 
E cosa lo diciamo a fare anche a chi non la pensa come noi? Non è una questione di idee. E' una questione morale e di etica culturale. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *infatti ultimamente moltissimi non sono andati a votare*, causa perdita di fiducia, o hanno votato la novità
> quindi vedi che non è proprio come dici tu
> e secondo me prendersela con chi non fa qualche scontrino, dandogli del delinquente, è solo una guerra tra "poveri", ovvero ciò che serve a chi ha veramente interesse affinchè le cose non cambino mai
> così fate il loro gioco, rendetevene conto


E secondo te non andare a votare è una soluzione? Non andare a votare è la tipica presa di posizione di una società individualista.
Se si vogliono cambiare le cose si vota qualcosa di diverso (qualcuno l'ha fatto, ma moltissimi altri no) oppure si scende in piazza coi forconi incazzati come iene. I nostri padri facevano le rivoluzioni e si possono farle anche pacificamente. qui in Italia invece si è persa anche la capacità di indignarsi. Ci si indigna solamente quando toccano il nostro patrimonio.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente se qualche parrucchiera non rilascia ricevuta non mi deprimo e non la considero delinquente.
> sono quelli che lavorano con trascuratezza e sciatteria in ogni ambito che mi fanno paura e rovinano la qualità della vita agli altri


Ah bene..quindi se io lavoro con ordine e grande profesisonalità, guadagno 200.000 euro all'anno e ne dichiaro 25.000 sono uno che trascina l'economia di questo Paese.
Per la cronaca...Sono proprio le innumerevoli situiazioni di questo tipo che alla lunga ci hanno trasinato nella merda che oggi ci copre fino al collo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

ma perchè vi ostinate sulla sanità?
le strade e le scuole chi le costruisce? (vabbè, le costruiva...)
Perplesso, come fai a dire che non "usi" nulla?
è vero, il nostro stato è orientato verso il sociale, che sembra essere la cosa che attira maggiori attenzioni/critiche, per una serie di motivi, anche comprensibili, vista la crisi
ma tutti i balzelli inutili e costosi, che incontriamo tutti i giorni, sono effettivamente delle truffe legalizzate, senza senso alcuno, tranne quello di riempire il colabrodo che hanno in mano...
chiaro che il suddito...ops! contribuente si sente preso in giro
che abbassino le tasse senza copertura, tolgano il 90% della burocrazia, tutte le corporazioni a cominciare dai notai, tutti gli enti inutili con relative poltrone, e vedrete come ripartiamo!
fine dalla ricetta di oggi


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao buscopan!Ho trovato molto interessante i vostri interventi, permettimi,ho votato per il berlusca e mi sono pentito amaramente,avere un presidente del consiglio che va a puttane,che paga le olgettine,e varie sgonfiacazzi a nastro a me da enorme fastidio!non puoi prenderti i vantaggi della carica istituzionale è comportarti come un camionista, non sono per nulla d'accordo con te.A me interessa che un presidente del consiglio abbia anche comportamenti consoni e rispettosi verso il proprio elottorato e cazzo!A grandi linee sull'evasione sono d'accordo con te,non è mai stata fatta UNA POLITICA SERIA contro gli evasori ad alto livello,e mai sarà fatta.Sono indignato con questo stato per molto,per troppo,infondo la colpa è anche la nostra....!


Io Berlusconi non l'ho mai votato. Probabilmente lo voterei solo sotto tortura.
Però trovo indecente che questo uomo sia stato giudicato in maniera bigotta dai suoi comportamenti extra-parlamentari. Lui deve essere giudicato e sconfitto sul piano polirtico e sull'aria fritta che ha sempre venduto.
Se lui va con le prostitute e poi risolleva questo paese con una grande politica..Beh..io lo voterei sempre e comunque.
Qui si riconosce un altro dei limiti di questo Paese. Fino a quando vendeva lucciole per lanterne, molti a votarlo a furor di popolo. Poi qualcuno non l'ha più votato perché nella vita privata faceva quello che ha fatto. 
Non sono d'accordo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io Berlusconi non l'ho mai votato. Probabilmente lo voterei solo sotto tortura.
> Però trovo indecente che questo uomo sia stato giudicato in maniera bigotta dai suoi comportamenti extra-parlamentari. Lui deve essere giudicato e sconfitto sul piano polirtico e sull'aria fritta che ha sempre venduto.
> Se lui va con le prostitute e poi risolleva questo paese con una grande politica..Beh..io lo voterei sempre e comunque.
> Qui si riconosce un altro dei limiti di questo Paese. Fino a quando vendeva lucciole per lanterne, molti a votarlo a furor di popolo. Poi qualcuno non l'ha più votato perché nella vita privata faceva quello che ha fatto.
> ...



quasi quoto...a parte la vita privata, che secondo me deve essere consona alla carica che si occupa, avere pari dignità

comunque a quanto pare ci ha incasinato anche con le riforniture di gas per favorire Putin, ma queste cose nessuno le dice...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè vi ostinate sulla sanità?
> le strade e le scuole chi le costruisce? (vabbè, le costruiva...)
> Perplesso, come fai a dire che non "usi" nulla?
> è vero, il nostro stato è orientato verso il sociale, che sembra essere la cosa che attira maggiori attenzioni/critiche, per una serie di motivi, anche comprensibili, vista la crisi
> ...


Ci si ostina sulla Sanità perché è qualcosa di cui tutti quanti usufruiamo e di cui sicuramente avremo parecchio bisogno anche in futuro. I suoi costi inoltre sono stratosferici, anche perché non rientrano solo i ricoveri, gli esami, ma pensa anche a tutti quei milioni di italiano che ogni giorno entrano in farmacia ad acquistare farmaci totalmente a carico del SSN.
Però, come hai scritto tu, possiamo parlare anche delle strade, delle scuole, degli asili comunali. Possiamo parlare dei servizi socio-assistenziali. Peprplesso però non ne usufruisce. Lui usa l'elicottero e atterra dove deve arrivare come Rockerduck.
Le tue soluzioni sono quelle che sentiamo ogni giorno ripetere da tutti questi finti politici che ci governano. Dici delle cose elementari. Ma senza moralità e soprattutto senza una cultura dell'onestà sono irrealizzabili, proprio perché se la politica è il riflesso dell'italiano medio, sono proprio i politici per primi ad essere corrotti e individualisti.
E' per questo motivo che la rivoluzione deve essere culturale, per creare una classe politica che abbia a cuore l'interesse comune. E tutto parte anche dall'indignarsi (o se vogliamo dall'incavolarsi) se non ci fanno uno scontrino o una fattura. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci si ostina sulla Sanità perché è qualcosa di cui tutti quanti usufruiamo e di cui sicuramente avremo parecchio bisogno anche in futuro. I suoi costi inoltre sono stratosferici, anche perché non rientrano solo i ricoveri, gli esami, ma pensa anche a tutti quei milioni di italiano che ogni giorno entrano in farmacia ad acquistare farmaci totalmente a carico del SSN.
> Però, come hai scritto tu, possiamo parlare anche delle strade, delle scuole, degli asili comunali. Possiamo parlare dei servizi socio-assistenziali. Peprplesso però non ne usufruisce. Lui usa l'elicottero e atterra dove deve arrivare come Rockerduck.
> Le tue soluzioni sono quelle che sentiamo ogni giorno ripetere da tutti questi finti politici che ci governano. Dici delle cose elementari. Ma senza moralità e soprattutto senza una cultura dell'onestà sono irrealizzabili, proprio perché se la politica è il riflesso dell'italiano medio, sono proprio i politici per primi ad essere corrotti e individualisti.
> E' per questo motivo che *la rivoluzione deve essere culturale*, per creare una classe politica che abbia a cuore l'interesse comune. E tutto parte anche dall'indignarsi (o se vogliamo dall'incavolarsi) se non ci fanno uno scontrino o una fattura.
> ...


l'ultimo che ci ha provato è stato Mazzini e ha lasciato il lavoro a metà. A molti fa comodo la divisione, tutti scusano il particolare.
La persona dalla quale mi faccio i capelli da vent'anni mi ha sempre fatto regolare fattura, ha il personale in regola, paga le tasse... ha pestato un piede che non doveva pestare, si è ritrovato il locale misteriosamente sequestrato dalla finanza, il conto bloccato, adesso sta lottando con equitalia e con una concorrenza che misteriosamente riesce a fare prezzi che non coprono neppure le spese vive, conti alla mano. Una persona che ho visto sempre onesta, corretta e anche generosa verso i dipendenti. A me questo fa indignare.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci si ostina sulla Sanità perché è qualcosa di cui tutti quanti usufruiamo e di cui sicuramente avremo parecchio bisogno anche in futuro. I suoi costi inoltre sono stratosferici, anche perché non rientrano solo i ricoveri, gli esami, ma pensa anche a tutti quei milioni di italiano che ogni giorno entrano in farmacia ad acquistare farmaci totalmente a carico del SSN.
> Però, come hai scritto tu, possiamo parlare anche delle strade, delle scuole, degli asili comunali. Possiamo parlare dei servizi socio-assistenziali. Peprplesso però non ne usufruisce. Lui usa l'elicottero e atterra dove deve arrivare come Rockerduck.
> Le tue soluzioni sono quelle che sentiamo ogni giorno ripetere da tutti questi finti politici che ci governano. Dici delle cose elementari. Ma senza moralità e soprattutto senza una cultura dell'onestà sono irrealizzabili, proprio perché se la politica è il riflesso dell'italiano medio, sono proprio i politici per primi ad essere corrotti e individualisti.
> E' per questo motivo che la rivoluzione deve essere culturale, per creare una classe politica che abbia a cuore l'interesse comune. E tutto parte anche dall'indignarsi (o se vogliamo dall'incavolarsi) se non ci fanno uno scontrino o una fattura.
> ...


ma lo capisci che non puoi pretendere una cultura dell'onestà quando è lo stato il primo a fregarti?
io sarò anche elementare, ma tu sei utopico al massimo grado
il primo passo (anzi tanti passi, a questo punto) lo devono fare loro, non noi contribuenti
noi abbiamo già fatto abbastanza


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi pretendere una cultura dell'onestà quando è lo stato il primo a fregarti?
> io sarò anche elementare, ma tu sei utopico al massimo grado
> il primo passo (anzi tanti passi, a questo punto) lo devono fare loro, non noi contribuenti
> noi abbiamo già fatto abbastanza


loro chi? Lo stato siamo noi, mica loro. Lo stato SIAMO NOI. fino a che continuiamo a dire che lo stato sono altri non facciamo un cazzo per definizione. Quelli sono solo amministratori. Rimovibili.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi pretendere una cultura dell'onestà quando è lo stato il primo a fregarti?
> io sarò anche elementare, ma tu sei utopico al massimo grado
> il primo passo (anzi tanti passi, a questo punto) lo devono fare loro, non noi contribuenti
> noi abbiamo già fatto abbastanza


Così pari Berlusconi quando diceva che uno fa bene a non pagare le tasse che non ritiene (lui, attenzione), giuste.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> loro chi? Lo stato siamo noi, mica loro. Lo stato SIAMO NOI. fino a che continuiamo a dire che lo stato sono altri non facciamo un cazzo per definizione. Quelli sono solo amministratori. Rimovibili.


sì ma noi mica possiamo fare la riforma fiscale o sanitaria etc.
se noi li eleggiamo e questi fanno solo disastri e nulla di quello che serve, chiaro che me la piglio con loro


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi pretendere una cultura dell'onestà quando è lo stato il primo a fregarti?
> io sarò anche elementare, ma tu sei utopico al massimo grado
> *il primo passo (anzi tanti passi, a questo punto) lo devono fare loro*, non noi contribuenti
> noi abbiamo già fatto abbastanza


Credo che dovresti appassionarti un po' alla storia. Ti sarebbe di aiuto.
Non esiste nessuna rivoluzione che sia partita dall'alto e intendo anche quelle pacifiche. Dall'alto invece vengono imposte le cose. Le rivoluzioni partono sempre dal basso. 
Se non cambia il popolo, non può cambiare neppure chi ci governa. Scarichiamo sempre le responsabilità. Altro atteggiamento tipico italiano "ma non è colpa miaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!"

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così pari Berlusconi quando diceva che uno fa bene a non pagare le tasse che non ritiene (lui, attenzione), giuste.



con la differenza che lui era al governo e poteva fare (ovviamente ha fatto, ma altro), io invece no


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che dovresti appassionarti un po' alla storia. Ti sarebbe di aiuto.
> Non esiste nessuna rivoluzione che sia partita dall'alto e intendo anche quelle pacifiche. Dall'alto invece vengono imposte le cose. Le rivoluzioni partono sempre dal basso.
> Se non cambia il popolo, non può cambiare neppure chi ci governa. Scarichiamo sempre le responsabilità. Altro atteggiamento tipico italiano "ma non è colpa miaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!"
> 
> Buscopann



altra utopia
mai vista una rivoluzione "fiscale"...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

ma qui si dice sempre di tollerare qualche innocente evasione:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì ma noi mica possiamo fare la riforma fiscale o sanitaria etc.
> se noi li eleggiamo e questi fanno solo disastri e nulla di quello che serve, chiaro che me la piglio con loro


ecchellallà. Invece la colpa è nostra che li abbiamo messi nella condizione di farlo e ce li abbiamo pure tenuti.
Se l'amministratore del condominio invece di pagare le bollette folleggia a spese mie, se poi lo riconfermo mi devo dare della cogliona da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci si ostina sulla Sanità perché è qualcosa di cui tutti quanti usufruiamo e di cui sicuramente avremo parecchio bisogno anche in futuro. I suoi costi inoltre sono stratosferici, anche perché non rientrano solo i ricoveri, gli esami, ma pensa anche a tutti quei milioni di italiano che ogni giorno entrano in farmacia ad acquistare farmaci totalmente a carico del SSN.
> Però, come hai scritto tu, possiamo parlare anche delle strade, delle scuole, degli asili comunali. Possiamo parlare dei servizi socio-assistenziali. Peprplesso però non ne usufruisce. Lui usa l'elicottero e atterra dove deve arrivare come Rockerduck.
> Le tue soluzioni sono quelle che sentiamo ogni giorno ripetere da tutti questi finti politici che ci governano. Dici delle cose elementari. Ma senza moralità e soprattutto senza una cultura dell'onestà sono irrealizzabili, proprio perché se la politica è il riflesso dell'italiano medio, sono proprio i politici per primi ad essere corrotti e individualisti.
> E' per questo motivo che la rivoluzione deve essere culturale, per creare una classe politica che abbia a cuore l'interesse comune. E tutto parte anche dall'indignarsi (o se vogliamo dall'incavolarsi) se non ci fanno uno scontrino o una fattura.
> ...


Ma è la cultura del supermercato, di cui dicevo. Non si capisce che anche se un aspetto a te non tocca ora in questo momento e magari non ti toccherà mai, perché sei sano e morirai a 100 anni in ottima salute, potrai avere questo destino perché gli altri saranno stati vaccinati e curati. E così vale per tutti quegli ambiti che sono sotto responsabilità statale perché riconosciuti di interesse pubblico. Non vedere l'interconnessione tra il bene proprio e il bene comune è diffuso.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> con la differenza che lui era al governo e poteva fare (ovviamente ha fatto, ma altro), io invece no


Se ti candidi ti voto, dai.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecchellallà. Invece la colpa è nostra che li abbiamo messi nella condizione di farlo e ce li abbiamo pure tenuti.
> Se l'amministratore del condominio invece di pagare le bollette folleggia a spese mie, se poi lo riconfermo mi devo dare della cogliona da sola.



infatti come dicevo prima, tanti non sono andati a votare o hanno provato a cambiare...
diciamo sempre le stesse cose:mrgreen:

comunque, quello che mi fa specie sono gli esempi che tirate fuori
esempi che, appunto, presuppongono che tutte le altre volte che uscite di casa, invece, va tutto bene e vi fanno gli scontrini
o ho capito male?
ad es. prima ero fuori, sono andata all'assicurazione, poi ho incontrato un mio amico, caffè al bar, scontrino, poi ho mandato un fax, scontrino, poi ho comprato il pane, scontrino
di che stiamo parlando?:singleeye:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti candidi ti voto, dai.



allora parla tu, che sai
sei sfaticato:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti come dicevo prima, tanti non sono andati a votare o hanno provato a cambiare...
> diciamo sempre le stesse cose:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque, quello che mi fa specie sono gli esempi che tirate fuori
> ...


Semplicemente di quelli che evadono. non di chi ti fa lo scontrino.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> altra utopia
> mai vista una rivoluzione "fiscale"...


Il più grande ostacolo al cambiamento è proprio concincersi che sia un'utopia. Balle. Non si parla di andare su Marte. Si parla di vivere in un Paese che abbia a cuore il bene comune. La rivoluzione parte da noi. Ti aspetti che la facciano Brunetta, Berlusconi, Letta, Bersani e tutta la Banda Bassotti? Sono uomini mediocri, anche volendola non ce la faranno mai.
Tutte le rivoluzioni partono sempre dal basso. E' la volontà popolare che le alimenta, le sostiene e le porta avanti. E' chiaro che non puoi pensare che possa durare il tempo della legislatura una rivoluzione. Ma deve cominciare attraverso l'educazione dei nostri figli. Solo in questa maniera si elimina la corruzione. Non lo si fa certo a colpi di leggi.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di quello che non conosci. Non avendo il tempo di spiegarti la sanità americana ti consiglio di vederti Sicko di Moore. E' un film..non devi leggere..Vedrai che ce la fai, non devi fare grandi sforzi. Ma so che non lo vedrai, perché pensi di sapere già tutto
> 
> Buscopann


sì,sinceramente preferisco leggere le risultanze dei provvedimenti di legge,ascoltare testimonianze di medici che hanno lavorato qui e là e osservare il fatto che le pile di morti rifiutati fuori dagli ospedali non ci sono.

il filmetto di uno prevenuto come Michael Moore te lo lascio,altrimenti dovrei prendere per buoni anche i filmati di propaganda dell'Istituto Luce o considerare verità anche i protocolli dei 7 Savi di Sion.

PS: siamo in orario di lavoro.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè vi ostinate sulla sanità?
> le strade e le scuole chi le costruisce? (vabbè, le costruiva...)
> Perplesso, come fai a dire che non "usi" nulla?
> è vero, il nostro stato è orientato verso il sociale, che sembra essere la cosa che attira maggiori attenzioni/critiche, per una serie di motivi, anche comprensibili, vista la crisi
> ...


gratis non uso nulla.   per andare in autostrada, pago.    per poter uscire di casa mia, pago.   etc.....

il resto del tuo post è perle ai porci,sappilo....


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> loro chi? Lo stato siamo noi, mica loro. Lo stato SIAMO NOI. fino a che continuiamo a dire che lo stato sono altri non facciamo un cazzo per definizione. Quelli sono solo amministratori. Rimovibili.


no Sbriciolata,lo stato non siamo noi.  Noi siamo la Nazione che si avvale di uno strumento che si chiama stato che dovrebbe servire per quegli ambiti che non è sensato privatizzare come la giustizia penale o la Difesa.

solo che siamo umani troppo umani,come ha magistralmente descrittoci Orwell nella Fattoria degli Animali,e ci sta sempre qualcuno che vuole interpretare la parte dei Maiali.

da qui nasce la natura profonda della Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza e da qui nasce il bisogno di non sentirsi stato,ma di ridurne il potere e l'influenza solo dove strettamente necessario e non un centimetro oltre.

che poi gli amministratori siano rimovibili,ok,ma se mi permetti,se per oltre 60 anni rimangono al potere sempre gli stessi,io qualche domanda su chi li vota e perchè me la porrei


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gratis non uso nulla.   per andare in autostrada, pago.    *per poter uscire di casa mia, pago.*   etc.....
> 
> il resto del tuo post è perle ai porci,sappilo....



ecco, per es., 99 €uro di passo carraio all'anno...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi pretendere una cultura dell'onestà quando è lo stato il primo a fregarti?
> io sarò anche elementare, ma tu sei utopico al massimo grado
> il primo passo (anzi tanti passi, a questo punto) lo devono fare loro, non noi contribuenti
> noi abbiamo già fatto abbastanza


Brava!!!ho pagato tanta tares...e per chi scusa???per esempio per fare volare alla domenica l'elicottero della Guardia Costiera sopra la riviera Riminese...sappiamo che un giro li sopra non si nega a nessun politico.ah..poi e'passato quello della GdF,Ps.Cc..mancava la Polizia Penitenziaria.......
quindi chi puo'fa benissimo ad evadere.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Semplicemente di quelli che evadono. non di chi ti fa lo scontrino.
> 
> Buscopann



te lo ripeto: fare la guerra a chi non ti fa lo scontrino è una guerra tra "poveri", che fa sono gli interessi di chi, invece, non vuole che si tocchino i poteri forti
ovvero dei poteri forti:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, per es., 99 €uro di passo carraio all'anno...


io ne pago 480,per 2 passi carrai.     vedi tu se sbaglio a fare il parallelo stato-mafia


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qui si dice sempre di tollerare qualche innocente evasione:mrgreen:


eh ma mi sa che gli intolleranti in quel senso,non tollerano nemmeno in questo


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh ma mi sa che gli intolleranti in quel senso,non tollerano nemmeno in questo


:fischio:
che intolleranti


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

ma in totale qual è la tassa che vi fa più schifo?

:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma in totale qual è la tassa che vi fa più schifo?
> 
> :mrgreen:


il canone RAI,l'IMU e la TOSAP a pari merito


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no Sbriciolata,lo stato non siamo noi. Noi siamo la Nazione che si avvale di uno strumento che si chiama stato che dovrebbe servire per quegli ambiti che non è sensato privatizzare come la giustizia penale o la Difesa.
> 
> solo che siamo umani troppo umani,come ha magistralmente descrittoci Orwell nella Fattoria degli Animali,e ci sta sempre qualcuno che vuole interpretare la parte dei Maiali.
> 
> ...


beh... io tra quelli che hanno dato un certo voto, ho sentito spesso la frase 'perchè voglio pagare meno tasse'.Ho sussultato al 'voglio diventare ricco anche io' alla pari con 'voglio un lavoro statale'. Ora... se devo essere sincera fino in fondo, io personalmente sto diventando antidemocratica.Aspirerei ad una democrazia di merito. Secondo me un test di abilitazione al voto si impone. Matematica di base, 4 domande di storia contemporanea, 4 di economia(di quelle alle quali riesce a rispondere una persona che tiene la contabilità per arrivare a fine mese con uno stipendio), 4 di educazione civica: il test, in caso dia esito negativo, è ripetibile prima di ogni tornata elettorale. Mai negare la possibilità di migliorare. Almeno evitiamo che vada a votare gente che non sa cosa sta facendo. E ce n'è tanta. Poi la diversità di opinione, ove esiste un'opinione, è indispensabile.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... io tra quelli che hanno dato un certo voto, ho sentito spesso la frase 'perchè voglio pagare meno tasse'.Ho sussultato al 'voglio diventare ricco anche io' alla pari con 'voglio un lavoro statale'. Ora... se devo essere sincera fino in fondo, io personalmente sto diventando antidemocratica.Aspirerei ad una democrazia di merito. Secondo me un test di abilitazione al voto si impone. Matematica di base, 4 domande di storia contemporanea, 4 di economia(di quelle alle quali riesce a rispondere una persona che tiene la contabilità per arrivare a fine mese con uno stipendio), 4 di educazione civica: il test, in caso dia esito negativo, è ripetibile prima di ogni tornata elettorale. Mai negare la possibilità di migliorare. Almeno evitiamo che vada a votare gente che non sa cosa sta facendo. E ce n'è tanta. Poi la diversità di opinione, ove esiste un'opinione, è indispensabile.


quello che dici tu un tempo si chiamava Timocrazia ed era basata sulla ricchezza perchè nell'età classica permettersi certi studi era roba da ricchi.

il problema della tua proposta è trovare uno standard comune accettabile,perchè già sulle domande di economia tra una impostazione marxista ed una paleolibertaria delle medesime ci passano tutti e 7 i mari.....


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh...* io tra quelli che hanno dato un certo voto, ho sentito spesso la frase 'perchè voglio pagare meno tasse'*.Ho sussultato al 'voglio diventare ricco anche io' alla pari con 'voglio un lavoro statale'. Ora... se devo essere sincera fino in fondo, io personalmente sto diventando antidemocratica.Aspirerei ad una democrazia di merito. Secondo me un test di abilitazione al voto si impone. Matematica di base, 4 domande di storia contemporanea, 4 di economia(di quelle alle quali riesce a rispondere una persona che tiene la contabilità per arrivare a fine mese con uno stipendio), 4 di educazione civica: il test, in caso dia esito negativo, è ripetibile prima di ogni tornata elettorale. Mai negare la possibilità di migliorare. Almeno evitiamo che vada a votare gente che non sa cosa sta facendo. E ce n'è tanta. Poi la diversità di opinione, ove esiste un'opinione, è indispensabile.



ma una delle cose più deliranti che io abbia mai sentito è che, a un certo punto, prima che Berlusconi abdicasse, lui stesso ce l'aveva con le tasse troppo alte, e diceva basta, abbassiamo le tasse!
a noi
ma si può??


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che dici tu un tempo si chiamava Timocrazia ed era basata sulla ricchezza perchè nell'età classica permettersi certi studi era roba da ricchi.
> 
> il problema della tua proposta è trovare uno standard comune accettabile,perchè già sulle domande di economia tra *una impostazione marxista ed una paleolibertaria delle medesime *ci passano tutti e 7 i mari.....


maledetta filosofia, i filosofi moderni fanno più danni di un porco in una vigna. No, no, mi accontento di un piano economico su un budget di 20000 euro ripartiti su dodici mesi con la gestione di un rischio del 5% e 6 scadenze.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maledetta filosofia, i filosofi moderni fanno più danni di un porco in una vigna. No, no, mi accontento di un piano economico su un budget di 20000 euro ripartiti su dodici mesi con la gestione di un rischio del 5% e 6 scadenze.


già questo escluderebbe dal voto un buon 70% degli aventi diritto teorici

PS: ehm...il pensiero paleolbertario o libertario non è una filosofia,ma una teoria economico-sociale.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> già questo escluderebbe dal voto un buon 70% degli aventi diritto teorici


Ecco. Potrebbe essere sufficente.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

allora lo vedi che vuoi la Timocrazia? 

occhio però che è un sistema rischioso......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando vai dal medico per qualcosa però ti fa comodo non pagare un cazzo. E altrettanto quando si va a fare un esame in ospedale che costerebbe migliaia di euro.
> I tuoi ragionamenti sono uno dei cancri di questo Paese e uno dei motivi del perché le cose vanno come vanno. La rivoluzione deve essere culturale, non politica, anche perché se non si parte dalla base non ci potrà mai essere una classe politica diversa.
> A mio parere un evasore è alla pari di un delinquente e così viene considerato in tutto il resto del mondo a parte quei paesi con una cultura estremamente individualista (e quindi con un altro tasso di corruzione) come il nostro.
> 
> Buscopann


Sebbene concordo, so distinguere e alcune persone che evadono lo fanno per motivi educativi nei confronti dello Stato che non vuole cambiare rotta, anche se deve.

L'unico mezzo valido per colpire lo Stato senza impugnare le armi e strozzare il prossimo dipendente dello Stato, che con dimostrativa lentezza non svolge suo lavoro, ma indica quanto poco gli importa lo sforzo economico per mantenere i suoi sacri culi impegnati a scaldare la sedia su cui si è radicato, è la sottrazione di fondi.

E' l'arma di chi odia combattere all'ultima goccia di sangue, ma ritiene che il gioco sia bello quando dura poco. E' il gioco di chi, per vivere, non va ad accendere un mutuo.

Non conosco la storia della dolceria né loro battaglia personale, ma se hanno agito in questo senso, loro atto è dovere civico e sociale. Perché non puoi dire che la politica attuale sia ottima se non al fine di se stesso. Cioè se potessi far parte alla gran festa del mangia-mangia, avrei sicuramente poco da ridire, ma dal pagante membro della società, molte cose devono essere cambiate, perché io cambi la mia opinione e prontezza di portafogli.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah.
> gli *studi di settore* sono una stronzata pazzesca e la causa di molte chiusure.


non si devono mai usare i mezzi di organizzazione come mezzi di controllo.

gli studi di settore hanno un senso per dare allo stato un mezzo di stima per quanto riguarda gli incassi futuri, ma da quando si usano come mezzo di controllo, non sono diventato altro che un mezzo per reprimere l'evoluzione naturale del mercato. Sono doppiamente dannosi, perché da un lato invitano a ingannare la realtà produttiva, e dall'altra sono causa principale per le dichiarazioni truccate o semplicemente omesse (evasione parziale o totale).


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,sinceramente preferisco leggere le risultanze dei provvedimenti di legge,ascoltare testimonianze di medici che hanno lavorato qui e là e osservare il fatto che le pile di morti rifiutati fuori dagli ospedali non ci sono.
> 
> il filmetto di uno prevenuto come Michael Moore te lo lascio,altrimenti dovrei prendere per buoni anche i filmati di propaganda dell'Istituto Luce o considerare verità anche i protocolli dei 7 Savi di Sion.
> 
> PS: *siamo in orario di lavoro*.....


Ma se tu non sai neppure che lavoro faccio..io non ho un orario di lavoro e non timbro cartellini. Questa è l'unica cosa che ti deve interessare

Per il resto ti ripeto che non sai di cosa parli. Il filmetto di Moore era un po' come il bigino...per quelli che non hanno studiato e che non hanno voglia di farlo.
Dovresti sapere solo una cosa. E questa non è fantascienza. Se hai un cancro e non hai un'assicurazione negli USa non ti curano, a parte le cure palliative garantite dal programma Medicare.
Quando ti fai un'assicurazione (se te lo puoi permettere) non è detto che questa ti copra tutto. Se hai una familiarità molto alta per il tumore è probabile che nessuna assicurazione ti copra le cure per il cancro. A meno di non avere grandissimi possibilità economiche per un vero e proprio salasso annuale.
Questo è solo l'inizio..se vuoi continuo..tu però prendi appunti, perché si muore poco di incidenti o traumi. Si muore molto di più per malatie croniche. Sono quelle che non coprono le assicurazioni e neppure il programma Medicare.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gratis non uso nulla.   per andare in autostrada, pago.    *per poter uscire di casa mia, pago.*   etc.....
> 
> il resto del tuo post è perle ai porci,sappilo....


Tu non paghi per uscire di casi. Tu paghi per non far occupare una parte di suolo pubblico.
Se esci a piedi mica paghi. E se lasci la macchina in strada il posto è gratis (a meno che tu non stia in centro a Roma)

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma uno con un minimo di cervello si terrebbe i fondi necessari per pagare almeno le tasse dovute secondo gli studi di settore
> invece secondo te spende e spande perchè in realtà guadagna di più?
> mi sembra un esempio quantomeno di nicchia, se non bizzarro!
> 
> ma non hai letto che per le piccole attività, oggi, già avere l'affitto da pagare può essere l'inizio della fine?


molte piccole attività esistono soltanto, perché chi le svolge, non paga mai le tasse.

nello specifico, molti non potrebbero fare i meccanici, perché non hanno neanche la licenza per farlo. ma, anche se l'avessero, non potrebbero comunque pagare le tasse, perché il volume di lavoro non basterebbe. nel contempo, quelle piccole realtà sono però necessarie, perché nessuno dei grandi si muove più dalla propria officina per servire i piccoli paesi. di conseguenza si è istaurato in molti posti una certa tolleranza di fronte alle attività clandestine (relative alle tasse).

ora, alcune di queste piccole realtà stanno per crescere e quando poi hanno assunto un ruolo importante, anche economico, continuano a non pagare le tasse. ed è _questo_ il fenomeno che va fermato. ma, per fermarlo, si colpisce il piccolo pesce, perché non si può difendere. e così facendo, si impoverisce il paese. storia che conosciamo tutti e che viviamo in questo momento.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sebbene concordo, so distinguere e alcune persone che evadono lo fanno per motivi educativi nei confronti dello Stato che non vuole cambiare rotta, anche se deve.
> 
> *L'unico mezzo valido per colpire lo Stato* senza impugnare le armi e strozzare il prossimo dipendente dello Stato, che con dimostrativa lentezza non svolge suo lavoro, ma indica quanto poco gli importa lo sforzo economico per mantenere i suoi sacri culi impegnati a scaldare la sedia su cui si è radicato, è la sottrazione di fondi.
> 
> ...


Io invece penso che sia solo uno dei tanti mezzi validissimi per trascinarci sempre più a fondo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> molte piccole attività esistono soltanto, perché chi le svolge, non paga mai le tasse.
> 
> nello specifico, molti non potrebbero fare i meccanici, perché non hanno neanche la licenza per farlo. ma, anche se l'avessero, non potrebbero comunque pagare le tasse, perché il volume di lavoro non basterebbe. nel contempo, quelle piccole realtà sono però necessarie, perché nessuno dei grandi si muove più dalla propria officina per servire i piccoli paesi. di conseguenza si è istaurato in molti posti una certa tolleranza di fronte alle attività clandestine (relative alle tasse).
> 
> ora, alcune di queste piccole realtà stanno per crescere e quando poi hanno assunto un ruolo importante, anche economico, continuano a non pagare le tasse. ed è _questo_ il fenomeno che va fermato.* ma, per fermarlo, si colpisce il piccolo pesce, perché non si può difendere. e così facendo, si impoverisce il paese. storia che conosciamo tutti e che viviamo in questo momento*.



vero
conosco alcuni artigiani di mezza età, sai che hanno fatto?
hanno chiuso la partita iva e continuano a lavorare in nero
tra l'altro credo che sia uno dei motivi per cui hanno esteso l'applicabilità dei voucher
chi ad es. ha da fare il giardino o da cambiare la corda della tapparella potrebbe comprare i voucher e pagare il lavoro con quelli, ma è una goccia nel mare, temo
si parla tanto di introdurre la detrazione fiscale di alcune fatture dalle tasse, come avviene per le spese mediche
vediamo, ma se la faranno in 10 anni come per le ristrutturazioni, non so se potrà essere efficace


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io invece penso che sia solo uno dei tanti mezzi validissimi per trascinarci sempre più a fondo.
> 
> Buscopann


Se lo Stato fosse composto da membri meno corrotti, hai tutte le ragioni. Peccato che non lo sono. Sarei tentato a scommettere tutto quel che posseggo contro trovare un solo parlamentare che non sfrutti la sua posizione di potere indebitamente. Ma non scommetto.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> molte piccole attività esistono soltanto, perché chi le svolge, non paga mai le tasse.
> 
> nello specifico, molti non potrebbero fare i meccanici, perché non hanno neanche la licenza per farlo. ma, anche se l'avessero, non potrebbero comunque pagare le tasse, perché il volume di lavoro non basterebbe. nel contempo, quelle piccole realtà sono però necessarie, perché nessuno dei grandi si muove più dalla propria officina per servire i piccoli paesi. di conseguenza si è istaurato in molti posti una certa tolleranza di fronte alle attività clandestine (relative alle tasse).
> 
> ora, alcune di queste piccole realtà stanno per crescere e quando poi hanno assunto un ruolo importante, anche economico, continuano a non pagare le tasse. ed è _questo_ il fenomeno che va fermato. ma, per fermarlo, si colpisce il piccolo pesce, perché non si può difendere. e così facendo, si impoverisce il paese. storia che conosciamo tutti e che viviamo in questo momento.


Dolce e Gabbana non credo che siano nati come attività clandestina per servire i piccoli paesi...
Anzi..da firma della moda si sono con gli anni adeguati alle leggi del mercato delle grandi firme della moda..Vale a dire trovare qualche buon stratagemma per evadere il fisco.
Chissà ce un giorno la finanza deciderà di buttare il naso anchenei sottoscala delle periferie di Napoli, come ha denunciato Saviano in Gomorra. Non ne parla nessuno. Evidentemente perché non si può infangare il made in Italy.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma se tu non sai neppure che lavoro faccio..io non ho un orario di lavoro e non timbro cartellini. Questa è l'unica cosa che ti deve interessare
> 
> Per il resto ti ripeto che non sai di cosa parli. Il filmetto di Moore era un po' come il bigino...per quelli che non hanno studiato e che non hanno voglia di farlo.
> Dovresti sapere solo una cosa. E questa non è fantascienza. Se hai un cancro e non hai un'assicurazione negli USa non ti curano, a parte le cure palliative garantite dal programma Medicare.
> ...


quelli che rispondono così, sono sempre dipendenti statali.  SEMPRE.   quindi ricordati che ogni volta che perdi tempo nei fora RUBI i soldi delle MIE tasse.

ciò premesso.

non mi serve nessun filmetto per conoscere i pro ed i contro della sanità americana,perchè se sapessi leggere, avresti notato che ho parlato di opinioni espresse da medici che colà hanno lavorato e altri dati documentali.

quindi FATTI,non propaganda.

riguardo il parallelo con l'Italia.   verifica i turni per la dialisi nel reparto di nefrologia del tuo ospedale di riferimento e noterai che se non hai i soldi per fare avanti-indietro,se non hai i soldi per farti sostenere a casa,se non i soldi per far fronte alla tua ridotta capacità lavorativa e spesso,molto spesso troppo spesso

se non hai i soldi/ le conoscenze giuste col CAZZO che ottieni le esenzioni che ti spetterebbero di legge.

Perchè il TUO prezioso stato,come puoi evincere dalla rassegna stampa quasi quotidiana è molto generoso coi falsi invalidi ed estremamente fiscale con gli invalidi veri.

perchè lo stato rende l'uomo ladro.   e il ragionamento testè fatto per la dialisi può essere applicato alle tematiche oncologiche.   per le quali potrei portarti il caso di una carissima amica,con una malattia autoimmune che si cura con farmaci immunosoppressori costosissimi e che NON sono ricompresi nel prontuario medico perchè la burocrazia italiana è lentissima ad aggiornare l'elenco delle malattie coperte.

e ti parlo di una delle prestigiose regioni rosse del nord.....

quindi,ripeto,tu fai il tuo lavoro e lascia perdere le cose di cui palesemente non sai una fava spaiata e di cui parli solo per slogan


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu non paghi per uscire di casi. Tu paghi per non far occupare una parte di suolo pubblico.
> Se esci a piedi mica paghi. E se lasci la macchina in strada il posto è gratis (a meno che tu non stia in centro a Roma)
> 
> Buscopann


si vede che tu non hai un passo carraio,altrimenti una cazzata del genere non l'avresti scritta


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *quelli che rispondono così, sono sempre dipendenti statali.  SEMPRE.   quindi ricordati che ogni volta che perdi tempo nei fora RUBI i soldi delle MIE tasse.*
> 
> ciò premesso.
> 
> ...


Ne hai sparata un'altra..Volevo solo evidenziarla..Continua così che vai forte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sei davvero un poveretto.
In merito alla Sanità..lascia perdere..Ti posso assicurare che è sa sempre il MIO campo e quindi le tue esperienze personali, seppur drammatiche, sono solo esperienze e non conoscenza.
Che lo Stato italiano faccia schifo siamo tutti d'accordo. Il fatto che negli Ospedali mancano servizi secondo te da cosa dipende?
Te lo dico..più o meno in ordine

1)Corruzione con relativo sperpero di denaro pubblico
2)Gestione della Sanità da parte di Manager e figure politiche
3)Elevata evasione fiscale che sottrae fondi da reinvestire nella Sanità e nei Servizi Sociali

Il Servizio Sanitaria Italiano è uno dei migliori al mondo. I migliori medici lavorano spesso negli Ospedali Pubblici e non nel privato, che ti sembra migliore solo perché circolano più soldi e quindi te lo fanno apparire tutto splendido.
Purtroppo è la gestione delle entrate che non funziona, proprio perché siamo un paese con un alto tasso di corruzione, dove la meritocrazia ai piani alti è un miraggio (mentre funziona alla grande il nepotismo) e l'evasione fiscale ha raggiunto ormai valori insostenibili

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dolce e Gabbana non credo che siano nati come attività clandestina per servire i piccoli paesi...
> Anzi..da firma della moda si sono con gli anni adeguati alle leggi del mercato delle grandi firme della moda..Vale a dire trovare qualche buon stratagemma per evadere il fisco.
> Chissà ce un giorno la finanza deciderà di buttare il naso anchenei sottoscala delle periferie di Napoli, come ha denunciato Saviano in Gomorra. Non ne parla nessuno. Evidentemente perché non si può infangare il made in Italy.
> 
> Buscopann


Non ne parla nessuno, perché si andrebbe a toccare i bassifondi della politica.

Se qualcuno si dovesse mettere a pescare a strascico con "dio riconosce i suoi", buterebbe all'aria l'intera nazione, ma soprattutto, la grande corruzione. I pesci grandi. E ovviamente non deve succedere.

Ma noi, facendo parte di chi sarebbe riconosciuto da dio, saremmo ben contenti che qualcuno avviasse i motori della gran nave da pesca, perché ci soffocano nella melma mentre loro sguazzano e per noi può solo migliorare.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che tu non hai un passo carraio,altrimenti una cazzata del genere non l'avresti scritta


Invece ce l'ho. Evidentemente dove sto io le leggi sono diverse
Dai..continua ancora. Hai scritto che sono un impiegato statale e che non ho un passo carraio. Qual'è la prossima certezza del Mago Otelma?

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Invece ce l'ho. Evidentemente *dove sto io le leggi sono diverse*
> Dai..continua ancora. Hai scritto che sono un impiegato statale e che non ho un passo carraio. Qual'è la prossima certezza del Mago Otelma?
> 
> Buscopann



no, solo che la tosap è comunale e dipende dalla classificazione del comune

poi può anche darsi che il tuo comune sia "ricco" e non la faccia pagare


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, solo che la tosap è comunale e dipende dalla classificazione del comune
> 
> poi può anche darsi che il tuo comune sia "ricco" e non la faccia pagare


E invece pago..eccome se pago.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli che rispondono così, sono sempre dipendenti statali.  SEMPRE.   quindi ricordati che ogni volta che perdi tempo nei fora RUBI i soldi delle MIE tasse.
> 
> ciò premesso.
> 
> ...


 :up::up::up::up::up:...ma dai che la sanita'rossa e'la migliore no.....
Perp..ascolta 2 anni fa dovevo fare operazione ad un figlio..robetta...ma sempre anestesia totale.E come sia farla in casa privata,se qualcosa va storto,corrono al PS comunque.Meglio essere gia'la'...ma non volevo fosse in camera con altri,ma solo.Be'hanno le camere a pagamento...speso un fortuna...ma vedessi che roba...sembrava il Carlton.Invece la parte per i ''comuni cittadini''....vergogna..zingari e tunisini a frotte.
W l'evasione...........


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E invece pago..eccome se pago.
> 
> Buscopann



allora scusa ma non ho capito

comunque anch'io la pago
una volta mi sono dimenticata perchè hanno cambiato il mese di scadenza, ogni tanto lo fanno, e mi è arrivata la multa del 30%
ad es. lo sai che i comuni cedono a delle società la riscossione dei crediti? pagando ovviamente
ma tutti i dipendenti comunali di vario tipo non potrebbelo farlo? già pagati ovviamente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne hai sparata un'altra..Volevo solo evidenziarla..Continua così che vai forte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei davvero un poveretto.
> In merito alla Sanità..lascia perdere..Ti posso assicurare che è sa sempre il MIO campo e quindi le tue esperienze personali, seppur drammatiche, sono solo esperienze e non conoscenza.
> Che lo Stato italiano faccia schifo siamo tutti d'accordo. Il fatto che negli Ospedali mancano servizi secondo te da cosa dipende?
> ...


Tolti i punti 1 e 2, anche il punto 3 sarà pressoché estinto, perché i primi due sono rappresentanti del terzo.

Italia è rappresentante per eccellenza della medicina, dell'ingegno e dell'arte, oltre a poter essere il granaio di Europa, ed è insuperabile in termini di turismo. Italia dovrebbe essere la locomotiva di Europa. Ma non lo è perché non è mai riuscita a risolvere i problemi interni.

Proprio, come dicevi prima, perché manca il cambiamento culturale, o come dico io, il cambiamento di mentalità. Fin quando aspettiamo che qualcuno faccia qualcosa, non succederà mai nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli che rispondono così, sono sempre dipendenti statali.  SEMPRE.   quindi ricordati che ogni volta che perdi tempo nei fora RUBI i soldi delle MIE tasse.
> 
> ciò premesso.
> 
> ...


No. I ladri siamo noi. Noi italiani, nel dna. Chi più chi meno, ma TUTTI. Non è che tutti gli Stati sociali funzionano male. Anzi, ti dirò di più: mille volte meglio una sanità SOCIALE che ha delle eccellenze ed anche molte carenze, che una basata quasi esclusivamente sul sistema assicurativo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne hai sparata un'altra..Volevo solo evidenziarla..Continua così che vai forte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei davvero un poveretto.
> In merito alla Sanità..lascia perdere..Ti posso assicurare che è sa sempre il MIO campo e quindi le tue esperienze personali, seppur drammatiche, sono solo esperienze e non conoscenza.
> Che lo Stato italiano faccia schifo siamo tutti d'accordo. Il fatto che negli Ospedali mancano servizi secondo te da cosa dipende?
> ...


quindi ammetti che il problema della Sanità è lo stato  bravo vedi che piano piano ci arrivi anche tu?

nepotismo,corruzione,etc sono TUTTI strettamente legati al fatto che è lo stato che decide.

Coraggio ancora qualche passettino in avanti e forse vedrai anche tu la luce.....

PS: sarei fin curioso di vedere se avresti il coraggio di darmi del poveretto dal vivo,leoncino da tastiera.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. I ladri siamo noi. Noi italiani, nel dna. Chi più chi meno, ma TUTTI. Non è che tutti gli Stati sociali funzionano male. Anzi, ti dirò di più: mille volte meglio una sanità SOCIALE che ha delle eccellenze ed anche molte carenze, che una basata quasi esclusivamente sul sistema assicurativo.


peccato ci sia qualcuno (non mi riferisco a te) che invece si crede quello che poteva lapidare l'adultera e alza il ditino accusatorio nei confronti degli altri.

quando poi esce fuori che è il primo ad avere qualcosa da nascondere......ed è questa ipocrisia il vero male dell'Italia.

il resto sarebbe rimediabile,con mezzi normali


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora scusa ma non ho capito
> 
> comunque anch'io la pago
> una volta mi sono dimenticata perchè hanno cambiato il mese di scadenza, ogni tanto lo fanno, e mi è arrivata la multa del 30%
> ...


Da quando Equitalia non potrà più farlo per conto dei comuni il fenomeno sarà sempre più diffuso. Ogni cosa ormai viene delegata a qualcuno.
Più che le tasse a me fanno molto più incazzare i vari modi di fare cassa attraverso le multe. Se vuoi la sicurezza ci sono tantissimi modi per idirre la velocità. Se stai lì con l'autovelox in uno stradone a 15 corsie con limite a 50 è ovvio che vuoi solo fregarmi e che la sicurezza non c'entra un bel niente

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> peccato ci sia qualcuno (non mi riferisco a te) che invece si crede quello che poteva lapidare l'adultera e alza il ditino accusatorio nei confronti degli altri.
> 
> quando poi esce fuori che è il primo ad avere qualcosa da nascondere......ed è questa ipocrisia il vero male dell'Italia.
> 
> il resto sarebbe rimediabile,con mezzi normali


Il famoso comunista col culo degli altri che adesso magari ha il problema di spartirsi proprietà ed appartamenti visto che si separa. Bel mondo.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi ammetti che il problema della Sanità è lo stato  bravo vedi che piano piano ci arrivi anche tu?
> 
> nepotismo,corruzione,etc sono TUTTI strettamente legati al fatto che è lo stato che decide.
> 
> ...


Eccolo là...gli si sono spremuti i testicoli ed è stato invaso dal testosterone. Mi vuoi sfidare a duello come nell'800?

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Invece ce l'ho. Evidentemente dove sto io le leggi sono diverse
> Dai..continua ancora. Hai scritto che sono un impiegato statale e che non ho un passo carraio. Qual'è la prossima certezza del Mago Otelma?
> 
> Buscopann


benissimo,allora saprai che solo per il fatto di possedere il cancello,6 tenuto a pagare,anche se quel cancello non lo usi.    ma godi a fare la figura del ritardato o come funziona?

tanto per regolarmi su che registro usare con te


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

vorrei farvi notare una cosa:
le famiglie italiane avevano, prima della crisi e ora meno, un volume di risparmi piuttosto consistente
invece lo stato un debito in crescita costante
questo dimostra che lo stato, o meglio i governi vari, servono a scialacquare
ora si è toccato quasi il fondo, i risparmi sono stati erosi, i nonni fanno da ammortizzatore sociale e aiutano i figli a pagare i mutui, invece di andarsene in crociera, i nipoti non trovano lavoro etc. etc.
con che faccia vai a chiede a 'sta gente soldi per salvare le banche o altre follie del genere?
è sbagliato affamare la gente, perchè facendo così non si va da nessuna parte
e infatti


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccolo là...gli si sono spremuti i testicoli ed è stato invaso dal testosterone. Mi vuoi sfidare a duello come nell'800?
> 
> Buscopann


faccio solo presente che se fossimo viso a viso non ti permetteresti di usare certi termini,leoncino da tastiera.

noto peraltro come hai evitato di rispondere nel merito.   codone di paglia?


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vorrei farvi notare una cosa:
> le famiglie italiane avevano, prima della crisi e ora meno, un volume di risparmi piuttosto consistente
> invece lo stato un debito in crescita costante
> questo dimostra che lo stato, o meglio i governi vari, servono a scialacquare
> ...


chiedi conto e ragione a chi ci ha condotto nell'euro ben sapendo che non avevamo poi la forza per reggere i requisiti richiesti......e non è che non si va da nessuna parte.    si va verso i lanciafiamme


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi dico..
Se uno ha la coscienza a posto. Perché se la dovrebbe prendere? Mi sembra un discorso del tutto logico condannare l'evasione fiscale.
Mi sembra di vedere il Berluska dopo la condanna per il Lodo Mondadori e le altre vicende giudiziarie. Ma se ti beccano con le mani nel sacco non è la giustizia a essere malata. Forse sei te che l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso no? Quindi puoi inveire quanto vuoi, protestare, bestemmiare...ma chi ha torto? il Giudice che ha applicato la legge?
Quando poi leggo che è lo Stato che rende l'italiano ladro casco dalla sedia...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> benissimo,allora saprai che solo per il fatto di possedere il cancello,6 tenuto a pagare,anche se quel cancello non lo usi.    ma godi a fare la figura del ritardato o come funziona?
> 
> tanto per regolarmi su che registro usare con te


Evidentemente non avevi capito cosa volevo dire. Se non voglio pagare il passo carrabile, non sono obbligato. E' ovvio che in quel caso uno mi si può parcheggiare davanti. Ma mica è una tassa obbligatoria. Lo diventa nel caso in cui voglio avere la certezza di uscire con la macchina.
Se decido di parcheggiare la macchina in strada mica mi obbligano a fare il passo carrabile!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> faccio solo presente che se fossimo viso a viso non ti permetteresti di usare certi termini,leoncino da tastiera.
> 
> noto peraltro come hai evitato di rispondere nel merito.   codone di paglia?


in merito a cosa? :singleeye:
E comq ti posso assicurare che quando si tratta di giustizia sociale uso termini anche peggiori. Per me quello che sostieni non ha giustificazione alcuna dal punto visto etico, morale e culturale

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Evidentemente non avevi capito cosa volevo dire. Se non voglio pagare il passo carrabile, non sono obbligato. E' ovvio che in quel caso uno mi si può parcheggiare davanti. Ma mica è una tassa obbligatoria. Lo diventa nel caso in cui voglio avere la certezza di uscire con la macchina.
> Se decido di parcheggiare la macchina in strada mica mi obbligano a fare il passo carrabile!
> 
> Buscopann


ok,6 ufficialmente il cugino menomato di Forrest Gump.

ti ho appena scritto che non serve che tu lo usi il cancello del passo carraio,basta che esso ci sia perchè il tuo comune possa pretendere da te il pagamento della Tosap relativa.

che poi tu lo usi o meno è irrilevante ai fini della tassazione in esame.  è più chiaro così o ti devo fare un disegnino?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi conto e ragione a chi ci ha condotto nell'euro ben sapendo che non avevamo poi la forza per reggere i requisiti richiesti......e non è che non si va da nessuna parte.    si va verso i lanciafiamme


fu Mortadella....
Croazia entrata Ue..ma si terranno' la Kuna...la Romania il Lei..la Rep Ceca  la corona.piui'furbi no?


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Evidentemente non avevi capito cosa volevo dire. Se non voglio pagare il passo carrabile, non sono obbligato. E' ovvio che in quel caso uno mi si può parcheggiare davanti. Ma mica è una tassa obbligatoria. Lo diventa nel caso in cui voglio avere la certezza di uscire con la macchina.
> Se decido di parcheggiare la macchina in strada mica mi obbligano a fare il passo carrabile!
> 
> Buscopann



no,dai, così no!
tu hai un terreno, tutti i terreni hanno diritto all'accesso, infatti per questo motivo i confinanti sono gravati dalle servitù prediali
nel caso del Comune, tu chiedi l'accesso alla strada pubblica, che quindi già paghi con le tasse, e dovrebbe finire lì, o al massimo paghi una sola volta
mica tutti gli anni! così è una tassa sulle tasse


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma poi dico..
> Se uno ha la coscienza a posto. Perché se la dovrebbe prendere? Mi sembra un discorso del tutto logico condannare l'evasione fiscale.
> Mi sembra di vedere il Berluska dopo la condanna per il Lodo Mondadori e le altre vicende giudiziarie. Ma se ti beccano con le mani nel sacco non è la giustizia a essere malata. Forse sei te che l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso no? Quindi puoi inveire quanto vuoi, protestare, bestemmiare...ma chi ha torto? il Giudice che ha applicato la legge?
> Quando poi leggo che è lo Stato che rende l'italiano ladro casco dalla sedia...
> ...


perchè non serve avere la coscienza a posto,perchè la legislazione italiana sul fisco è concepita in modo che se si vuole in fallo ti ci si piglia sempre,anche per minuzie.

e solo chi ha una mentalità mafiosa può non cogliere la similitudine tra lo stato e le mafie.......


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fu Mortadella....
> Croazia entrata Ue..ma si terranno' la Kuna...la Romania il Lei..la Rep Ceca  la corona.piui'furbi no?


No..semplicemente la loro moneta è carta straccia. Se passassero all'Euro farebbe la fine della Grecia.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no,dai, così no!
> tu hai un terreno, tutti i terreni hanno diritto all'accesso, infatti per questo motivo i confinanti sono gravati dalle servitù prediali
> nel caso del Comune, tu chiedi l'accesso alla strada pubblica, che quindi già paghi con le tasse, e dovrebbe finire lì, o al massimo paghi una sola volta
> mica tutti gli anni! così è una tassa sulle tasse


non solo devi pagare tutti gli anni la Tosap,ma almeno qui da me ogni 8 anni devi rinnovare il passo,sennò te lo tolgono...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no,dai, così no!
> tu hai un terreno, tutti i terreni hanno diritto all'accesso, infatti per questo motivo i confinanti sono gravati dalle servitù prediali
> nel caso del Comune, tu chiedi l'accesso alla strada pubblica, che quindi già paghi con le tasse, e dovrebbe finire lì, o al massimo paghi una sola volta
> mica tutti gli anni! così è una tassa sulle tasse


Paghi se decidi di adibirlo a passo carrabile. Se non vuoi non paghi. E' tua la scelta. Nessuno ti obbliga. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando scusate?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,6 ufficialmente il cugino menomato di Forrest Gump.
> 
> ti ho appena scritto che non serve che tu lo usi il cancello del passo carraio,basta che esso ci sia perchè il tuo comune possa pretendere da te il pagamento della Tosap relativa.
> 
> che poi tu lo usi o meno è irrilevante ai fini della tassazione in esame.  è più chiaro così o ti devo fare un disegnino?


Mi spiace..ma da me non è proprio così

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Paghi se decidi di adibirlo a passo carrabile. Se non vuoi non paghi. E' tua la scelta. Nessuno ti obbliga. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando scusate?
> 
> Buscopann



io dell'assurdità di alcune tasse, che sono tasse sulle tasse, indifendibili sotto ogni punto di vista

quindi vedi quanto c'entra berlusconi, che non avrà certo il problema del passo carraio
non nominarmelo  più


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non solo devi pagare tutti gli anni la Tosap,ma almeno qui da me ogni 8 anni devi rinnovare il passo,sennò te lo tolgono...



ma come diavolo si fa a rinnovare il passo carraio?

si mettono di fianco due vasi di fiori?


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma da me non è proprio così
> 
> Buscopann


si vede che da te non si sono ancora fumati tutte le risorse.  ma ci arriveranno.

e qui si torna alla filastrocca che Fantastica postò qualche giorno addietro......


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come diavolo si fa a rinnovare il passo carraio?
> 
> si mettono di fianco due vasi di fiori?


ah boh....quando si tratta di derubarti lo stato sa essere fantasioso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io Berlusconi non l'ho mai votato. Probabilmente lo voterei solo sotto tortura.
> 
> Buscopann


I LOVE YOU


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> I LOVE YOU


Non sarà gay pure lui? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma se tu non sai neppure che lavoro faccio..io non ho un orario di lavoro e non timbro cartellini. Questa è l'unica cosa che ti deve interessare
> 
> Per il resto ti ripeto che non sai di cosa parli. Il filmetto di Moore era un po' come il bigino...per quelli che non hanno studiato e che non hanno voglia di farlo.
> Dovresti sapere solo una cosa. E questa non è fantascienza. Se hai un cancro e non hai un'assicurazione negli USa non ti curano, a parte le cure palliative garantite dal programma Medicare.
> ...


Si ma spiega pure che negli USA ti versano in busta il lordo e poi ti devi arrangiare tu.
Spiega che in USA puoi scaricare moltissime spese.

Perchè io non posso dire allo Stato.: ho guadagnato tot, ma ho speso tot in alimenti, vestiario, riscaldamento, energia elettrica...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi come mai dice Zaia da noi gli ospedali funzionano con un pasto che costa dieci volte meno che in un ospedale siciliano?

Come mai in Sicilia un degente non riceve il pasto, ma intanto si incassano i soldi del pasto?

Cioè diciamo anche una cosa...
Ok le tasse...
Ma se l'aliquota è troppo alta...
Rinunci no?

Pensa adesso con l'aumento dell'iva...la gente fa a meno di comprare...
E se la gente non compra lo stato non incassa nessun'iva...no?

Poi ci stanno gli sprechi...gli scandali...ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...

Perchè devo pagare volentieri una tassa se poi il servizio non ci sta?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma spiega pure che negli USA ti versano in busta il lordo e poi ti devi arrangiare tu.
> Spiega che in USA puoi scaricare moltissime spese.
> 
> Perchè io non posso dire allo Stato.: ho guadagnato tot, ma ho speso tot in alimenti, vestiario, riscaldamento, energia elettrica...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Per fare in modo che non ci levino anche il minimo garantito.
In ogni caso hai scritto tante cose giuste..gli sprechi di denaro pubblico, che più ti spingi a Sud e più lievitano...la dichiarazione dei redditi di un americano, che anche un ragazzino sarebbe capace di fare (praticamente da loro quasi non esiste la figura del commercvialista, se non per le aziende che movimentano grandi capitali). Tutto giusto..tutto ok..Ma alla fine io come cittadino di una comunità cosa posso fare per evitare per migliorare le cose? Oltre a non votare certa gente si intende..
Per prima cosa devo comportarmi secondo valori etici e morali che vadano a tutto vantaggio della comunità in cui vivo, in cui non deve mai mancare la solidarietà. Non pagare le tasse o cercare di evadere quello che mi è possibile è un vantaggio per me nell'immediato, che si traduce però spesso in un danno futuro (tagli ai servizi) e soprattutto in un danno per l'immediato a chi ha redditi molto bassi.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero
> conosco alcuni artigiani di mezza età, sai che hanno fatto?
> hanno chiuso la partita iva e continuano a lavorare in nero
> tra l'altro credo che sia uno dei motivi per cui hanno esteso l'applicabilità dei voucher
> ...


Eccola lì
Ok lo stato mi dà incentivi per ristrutturare la casa.
Ma dammi una buona ragione perchè io posso scaricare fino a tot e in dieci anni.

Vediamo altre cose.
Spese mediche.
Io detraggo dall'irpef il 23% no?

Ma pian eh?
Se io ho 5000 di irpef, ma avrei maturato 6000 di detrazioni...
niente eh?

Io detraggo solo fino a dove ho capienza no?

Cioè dei casso quello che fa incazzare la gente è pagare le tasse sulle tasse, vedere che ti agevolano da un lato per incularti meglio dall'altro...

Cioè senti di gente che magari sta lì per avere 30 euro all'anno presentando il 730, ma ne spende 65 di caf...

E io riesco a farmelo il 730, ma solo perchè mi sono incaponito e sono teston...e mi diverto a vedere le facce che dato che lo presento compilato...non mi possono chiedere schei...


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Premetto che ragiono da rappresentante del Lombardo-Veneto ottocentesco. A riprova di questa mia _forma mentis_, cito quella volta in cui scioperarono i casellanti dell'autostrada A4 (e non c'era ancora né Autovelox né pagamento con Carte) io stavo per scendere dall'auto per cercare qualcuno a cui pagare comunque; trattenuta dal compagnio di viaggio, che rideva di me, mi sentii a disagio una buona mezzora per non aver pagato. 
Scema? Forse. Ma quando mi guardo allo specchio mi riconosco: non ho debiti, non ho crediti, e dormo benissimo la notte. 
Il livello di aggressività di questa discussione sulle IMPOSTE (che vi ostinate a chiamare tasse), condotto da una parte con argomenti inoppugnabili, dall'altra con invettive e offese PERSONALI e uno spirito di rivalsa del tutto ingiustificato, perché proviene dalla difesa rabbiosa di comportamenti delinquenziali (non pagare le imposte è un atto delinquenziale), dicevo.. questo livello di aggressività dovrebbe far meditare su quanto sia scollato il nostro tessuto sociale. E questo è oggettivamente pericoloso... ma anche dovrebbe far pensare a quanta frustrazione si annida in chi spesso invece va in giro a dire che sono quelli come me che soffrono di invidia "perché non possono evadere"... Anche chi si fa di coca pensa di essere un gran figo e se la ride di chi non ce l'ha...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà gay pure lui? :carneval:



Sono un bel travone...vado bene lo stesso? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per fare in modo che non ci levino anche il minimo garantito.
> In ogni caso hai scritto tante cose giuste..gli sprechi di denaro pubblico, che più ti spingi a Sud e più lievitano...la dichiarazione dei redditi di un americano, che anche un ragazzino sarebbe capace di fare (praticamente da loro quasi non esiste la figura del commercvialista, se non per le aziende che movimentano grandi capitali). Tutto giusto..tutto ok..Ma alla fine io come cittadino di una comunità cosa posso fare per evitare per migliorare le cose? Oltre a non votare certa gente si intende..
> Per prima cosa devo comportarmi secondo valori etici e morali che vadano a tutto vantaggio della comunità in cui vivo, in cui non deve mai mancare la solidarietà. Non pagare le tasse o cercare di evadere quello che mi è possibile è un vantaggio per me nell'immediato, che si traduce però spesso in un danno futuro (tagli ai servizi) e soprattutto in un danno per l'immediato a chi ha redditi molto bassi.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non si possono denunciare certe cose...
Finisci dentro per razzismo no?

Sai che in certi stati lo stato ti dice...senta signor Busco siamo qui per fissare un appuntamento con lei perchè come sa una volta all'anno dobbiamo passare a controllare...
Oppure se sbagli ti avvisano che hai commesso un errore e ti mandano i moduli per rimediare...

Ogni cittadino sa che lo Stato parte dall'idea che sei lì per fregarlo no?
Parte dall'idea che sei evasore...

Tu devi sempre riuscire a dimostrare allo Stato che non sei un evasore...questo è uno dei tanti problemi...

Ed è sto meccanismo che da noi ha creato la corruzione dello stato no?
Viene la finanza e ti dice...signor Busco, se ci dai la mancia non ti succede niente, sennò stai pure sicuro che NOI qualcosa di irregolare troviamo sempre...

Così le finanze dicono...tu paga noi...e stai tranquillo nel non versare l'iva...che facciamo in modo di non beccarti...no?

Può evadere solo chi ha partita iva...
Il privato non può evadere no?
Lo statale men che meno...

Ma il privato non può scaricare certe spese...allora insomma...business is business no?

Ci sono anche tanti piccoli imprenditori che dicono devo stare dentro ad un certo guadagno perchè se poi fatturo troppo salto di scaglione e parte il salasso no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Premetto che ragiono da rappresentante del Lombardo-Veneto ottocentesco. A riprova di questa mia _forma mentis_, cito quella volta in cui scioperarono i casellanti dell'autostrada A4 (e non c'era ancora né Autovelox né pagamento con Carte) io stavo per scendere dall'auto per cercare qualcuno a cui pagare comunque; trattenuta dal compagnio di viaggio, che rideva di me, mi sentii a disagio una buona mezzora per non aver pagato.
> Scema? Forse. Ma quando mi guardo allo specchio mi riconosco: non ho debiti, non ho crediti, e dormo benissimo la notte.
> Il livello di aggressività di questa discussione sulle IMPOSTE (che vi ostinate a chiamare tasse), condotto da una parte con argomenti inoppugnabili, dall'altra con invettive e offese PERSONALI e uno spirito di rivalsa del tutto ingiustificato, perché proviene dalla difesa rabbiosa di comportamenti delinquenziali (non pagare le imposte è un atto delinquenziale), dicevo.. questo livello di aggressività dovrebbe far meditare su quanto sia scollato il nostro tessuto sociale. E questo è oggettivamente pericoloso... ma anche dovrebbe far pensare a quanta frustrazione si annida in chi spesso invece va in giro a dire che sono quelli come me che soffrono di invidia "perché non possono evadere"... Anche chi si fa di coca pensa di essere un gran figo e se la ride di chi non ce l'ha...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
w checcco beppe...
Sotto l'austria non ci stavano imposte...ma solo tasse...
e invece ora siamo con una manica di impostori che ci tassano...e lasciano aperte le imposte...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> I LOVE YOU


Eh..ma mica ti ho detto cosa voto..E' meglio se restiamo amici 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Premetto che ragiono da rappresentante del Lombardo-Veneto ottocentesco. A riprova di questa mia _forma mentis_, cito quella volta in cui scioperarono i casellanti dell'autostrada A4 (e non c'era ancora né Autovelox né pagamento con Carte) io stavo per scendere dall'auto per cercare qualcuno a cui pagare comunque; trattenuta dal compagnio di viaggio, che rideva di me, mi sentii a disagio una buona mezzora per non aver pagato.
> Scema? Forse. Ma quando mi guardo allo specchio mi riconosco: non ho debiti, non ho crediti, e dormo benissimo la notte.
> Il livello di aggressività di questa discussione sulle IMPOSTE (che vi ostinate a chiamare tasse), condotto da una parte con argomenti inoppugnabili, dall'altra con invettive e offese PERSONALI e uno spirito di rivalsa del tutto ingiustificato, perché proviene dalla difesa rabbiosa di comportamenti delinquenziali (non pagare le imposte è un atto delinquenziale), dicevo.. questo livello di aggressività dovrebbe far meditare su quanto sia scollato il nostro tessuto sociale. E questo è oggettivamente pericoloso... ma anche dovrebbe far pensare a quanta frustrazione si annida in chi spesso invece va in giro a dire che sono quelli come me che soffrono di invidia "perché non possono evadere"... Anche chi si fa di coca pensa di essere un gran figo e se la ride di chi non ce l'ha...


Ti ho dato uno smeraldo solo perché non c'è il diamante

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma mica ti ho detto cosa voto..E' meglio se restiamo amici
> 
> Buscopann


mi basta l'odio antiberlusconiano per amarti follemente!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono un bel travone...vado bene lo stesso? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


 Si può essere amiche


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può essere amiche


E delle insegnanti che danno ripetizioni fanno fattura?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perchè accanirsi con i carrozzieri?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Premetto che ragiono da rappresentante del Lombardo-Veneto ottocentesco. A riprova di questa mia _forma mentis_, cito quella volta in cui scioperarono i casellanti dell'autostrada A4 (e non c'era ancora né Autovelox né pagamento con Carte) io stavo per scendere dall'auto per *cercare qualcuno a cui pagare *comunque; trattenuta dal compagnio di viaggio, che rideva di me, mi sentii a disagio una buona mezzora per non aver pagato.
> Scema? Forse. Ma quando mi guardo allo specchio mi riconosco: non ho debiti, non ho crediti, e dormo benissimo la notte.
> Il livello di aggressività di questa discussione sulle IMPOSTE (che vi ostinate a chiamare tasse), condotto da una parte con argomenti inoppugnabili, dall'altra con invettive e offese PERSONALI e uno spirito di rivalsa del tutto ingiustificato, perché proviene dalla difesa rabbiosa di comportamenti delinquenziali (non pagare le imposte è un atto delinquenziale), dicevo.. questo livello di aggressività dovrebbe far meditare su quanto sia scollato il nostro tessuto sociale. E questo è oggettivamente pericoloso... ma anche dovrebbe far pensare a quanta frustrazione si annida in chi spesso invece va in giro a dire che sono quelli come me che soffrono di invidia "perché non possono evadere"... Anche chi si fa di coca pensa di essere un gran figo e se la ride di chi non ce l'ha...


Anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si possono denunciare certe cose...
> Finisci dentro per razzismo no?
> 
> Sai che in certi stati lo stato ti dice...senta signor Busco siamo qui per fissare un appuntamento con lei perchè come sa una volta all'anno dobbiamo passare a controllare...
> ...


Denunci cose giustissime. Alle quali non si può controbattere. Ma alla fine bisogna bisogna ritornare alle origini di tutto quanto. Tutto ciò non giustifica questa continua rincorsa a cercare di fregarsi a vicenda.
Se vogliamo che le cose cambino dobbiamo cominciare da noi stessi. Cercare di farci guidare da forti principi morali e di solidarietà e soprattutto denunciare chi evade (a meno che chi lo fa non sia effettivamente obbligato da situazioni economiche molto gravi). In quest'ultimo caso la solidarietà va all'individuo e lo Stato dovrebbe occuparsene. Ma sappiamo che questo non avviene. Anzi, a volte ti dà il colpo di grazia. 

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici tranne che con quest'ultima frase. Purtroppo parlo con cognizione di causa. Da un anno frequento gruppi di parenti di tossicomani, la maggior parte cocainomani. Ti assicuro che dietro c'è tanta, tanta sofferenza. Purtroppo è un mondo che non si può conoscere a fondo se non si ha la sfiga di entrarci, nostro malgrado. Ti dico solo che qualche mese fa uno di questi si è ucciso buttandosi dal tetto della comunità davanti a tutti. Io non lo conoscevo personalmente ma vedevo tutte le settimane la madre a questi gruppi. Troppo facile generalizzare su cose così...


Non stavo parlando di persone che vanno in comunità... massimo rispetto. Parlavo di altro genere di consumatore...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non stavo parlando di persone che vanno in comunità... massimo rispetto. Parlavo di altro genere di consumatore...


purtroppo non tutti arrivano a capire facilmente che c'è bisogno di un percorso terapeutico 
È davvero un argomento troppo delicato
spesso si arriva a toccare il fondo prima di rendersene conto 
soprattutto con la cocaina
è una sostanza subdola che ti esalta e ti dà l'impressione di non essere un vero tossico
ho conosciuto famiglie rovinate, madri distrutte, mogli disperate
Io soffro ancora adesso di stress post-traumatico
basta una minima cosa per provocarmi un attacco d'ansia


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> purtroppo non tutti arrivano a capire facilmente che c'è bisogno di un percorso terapeutico
> È davvero un argomento troppo delicato
> spesso si arriva a toccare il fondo prima di rendersene conto
> soprattutto con la cocaina
> ...


Massimo rispetto e auguri, anche.


----------



## Sole (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno un pò.
> 
> di finanziare col mio sangue un'entità criminale mi sono rotto il belino.
> 
> quindi,visto che al momento non posso fare diversamente,almeno evitatemi il ditino accusatorio chè non ne avete i titoli,per fare la morale


Io il ditino accusatorio lo alzo eccome. Il mio ex marito, lavoratore autonomo, sta sprofondando nei debiti anche per dare allo Stato il 60% dei suoi guadagni. Eppure non ha mai evaso un cazzo. Siamo separati, lui sopravvive e io, se non fosse per il mio compagno che mi aiuta molto, non arriverei a fine mese. E' semplicemente disonesto evadere, punto. Disonesto nei confronti degli onesti che, invece, pagano. Come noi.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Premetto che ragiono da rappresentante del Lombardo-Veneto ottocentesco. A riprova di questa mia _forma mentis_, cito quella volta in cui scioperarono i casellanti dell'autostrada A4 (e non c'era ancora né Autovelox né pagamento con Carte) io stavo per scendere dall'auto per cercare qualcuno a cui pagare comunque; trattenuta dal compagnio di viaggio, che rideva di me, mi sentii a disagio una buona mezzora per non aver pagato.
> Scema? Forse. Ma quando mi guardo allo specchio mi riconosco: non ho debiti, non ho crediti, e dormo benissimo la notte.
> Il livello di aggressività di questa discussione sulle IMPOSTE (che vi ostinate a chiamare tasse), condotto da una parte con argomenti inoppugnabili, dall'altra con invettive e offese PERSONALI e uno spirito di rivalsa del tutto ingiustificato, perché proviene dalla difesa rabbiosa di comportamenti delinquenziali (non pagare le imposte è un atto delinquenziale), dicevo.. questo livello di aggressività dovrebbe far meditare su quanto sia scollato il nostro tessuto sociale. E questo è oggettivamente pericoloso... ma anche dovrebbe far pensare a quanta frustrazione si annida in chi spesso invece va in giro a dire che sono quelli come me che soffrono di invidia "perché non possono evadere"... Anche chi si fa di coca pensa di essere un gran figo e se la ride di chi non ce l'ha...


tu non 6 quella che ha postato giorni fa la filastrocca su quelli che prima vengono a prendere gli zingari e alla fine vengono a prendere te?


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io il ditino accusatorio lo alzo eccome. Il mio ex marito, lavoratore autonomo, sta sprofondando nei debiti anche per dare allo Stato il 60% dei suoi guadagni. Eppure non ha mai evaso un cazzo. Siamo separati, lui sopravvive e io, se non fosse per il mio compagno che mi aiuta molto, non arriverei a fine mese. E' semplicemente disonesto evadere, punto. Disonesto nei confronti degli onesti che, invece, pagano. Come noi.


allora deciditi.  o il tuo ex marito sta sprofondando o riesce a stare a galla.

e direi che è molto più disonesto pretendere il 60% di quello che si guadagna in cambio di nulla


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora deciditi.  o il tuo ex marito sta sprofondando o riesce a stare a galla.
> 
> e direi che è molto più disonesto pretendere il 60% di quello che si guadagna in cambio di nulla


Intanto deciditi lo dici a qualcun altro.

Molte aziende sopravvivono indebitandosi con le banche. Lui sopravvive. Non vedo dove stia la contraddizione.

Detto questo, che la pressione fiscale in Italia sia una piaga per le aziende è indubbio.
Ma finché ci sarà chi è costretto a pagare strozzandosi e chi può permettersi di evadere vagonate di euro, a me chi evade sta sul cazzo. E non parlo dello scontrino al bar. Non sono così ipocrita. Parlo dei veri evasori. Dei muratori che rifanno case intere senza dichiarare una lira, dei medici che non ti fanno la ricevuta e hanno la villa al mare, degli imprenditori che non sanno nemmeno cosa significa essere perennemente sul punto di chiudere. Di quella gente lì parlo. Dei furbi. E di chi fa il furbo sbandierandolo come se andasse a fare una crociata.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Intanto deciditi lo dici a qualcun altro.
> 
> Molte aziende sopravvivono indebitandosi con le banche. Lui sopravvive. Non vedo dove stia la contraddizione.
> 
> ...


Beh..sai com'è..in Italia è l'onestà a essere fuori moda.
Abbiamo leggi troppo morbide verso chi evade (oltre che per tutti gli altri reati). I cari Dolce e Babbana, il Valentino che corre in moto e tutta la compagnia bella. Patteggiano, chiedono scusa e il giorno dopo continuano a fare la loro vita.
Proviamo a sequestargli l'aziendona se evadono...e poi vediamo se cercano tutti gli stratagemmi per farci fessi. Invece si possono pure permettere di restare chiusi 3 giorni per protesta. Voglio vedere se un povero cristo si può permettere di scioperare. 
Patetici..E patetico chiunque difenda l'evasione fiscale.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..sai com'è.*.in Italia è l'onestà a essere fuori moda*.
> Abbiamo leggi troppo morbide verso chi evade (oltre che per tutti gli altri reati). I cari Dolce e Babbana, il Valentino che corre in moto e tutta la compagnia bella. *Patteggiano, chiedono scusa e il giorno dopo continuano a fare la loro vita.*
> Proviamo a sequestargli l'aziendona se evadono...e poi vediamo se cercano tutti gli stratagemmi per farci fessi. Invece si possono pure permettere di restare chiusi 3 giorni per protesta. Voglio vedere se un povero cristo si può permettere di scioperare.
> Patetici..*E patetico chiunque difenda l'evasione fiscale*.
> ...



sto leggendo la discussione e non intervengo perché non ho una grande conoscenza della materia
posso solo dire che rappresento un esempio di famiglia italiana in cui a fronte di un esercente socio di una srl parzialmente evasore fiscale (mio marito), ci sono io che da lavoratrice dipendente pago fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse
non mi sento un'eroina, nè penso che lui sia un malfattore


mi permetto un'osservazione:

per me con questi principi astratti state un po' scadendo nel demagogico
e....fatalmente, a esprimere certi concetti è sempre chi non ha mai avuto un'azienda da tirare avanti, con i problemi annessi e connessi

evasori come quelli da te ricordati patteggiano, chiedono scusa e tornano a stappare le bottiglie di champagne perchè alle spalle c'è uno stato che glielo lascia fare ( in questo sono d'accordo con perplesso al 1000%) e io e te, che abbiamo solo  una visione parziale delle cose  (anche il dipendente ha il suo giardinetto, mica solo l'imprenditore evasore) non sappiamo neanche lontanamente immaginare il perché questo sia consentito a loro: o forse sì? non sarà perché rappresentano delle eccellenze italiane, dei brands a cui volente o nolente è delegata l'immagine dell'italia all'estero? e questo patteggiamento forse (dico forse) alla fine rappresenta il male minore per tutti?

la vita è compromesso, più si complicano i meccanismi e più compromessi servono per farli funzionare


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Intanto deciditi lo dici a qualcun altro.
> 
> Molte aziende sopravvivono indebitandosi con le banche. Lui sopravvive. Non vedo dove stia la contraddizione.
> 
> ...


Intanto se sopravvive solo grazie ai prestiti,non sta sopravvivendo,si sta consegnando a degli strozzini legalizzati.
quindi la contraddizione permane.

Riguardo i "veri evasori"......tutta gente al 99,9% collusa con lo stato,perchè se uno dichiara 10 euro e gira col Maserati tranquillamente, lo fa perchè sa di avere le spalle coperte.

o ritieni che nella GdF siano tutti santi ed integerrimi?   o che alla AdE facciano tutti il proprio dovere?

ti prego di analizzare meglio le storie di "evasione"....noterai come alla fine lo stato sia sempre corresponsabile.
a vario titolo


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..sai com'è..in Italia è l'onestà a essere fuori moda.
> Abbiamo leggi troppo morbide verso chi evade (oltre che per tutti gli altri reati). I cari Dolce e Babbana, il Valentino che corre in moto e tutta la compagnia bella. Patteggiano, chiedono scusa e il giorno dopo continuano a fare la loro vita.
> Proviamo a sequestargli l'aziendona se evadono...e poi vediamo se cercano tutti gli stratagemmi per farci fessi. Invece si possono pure permettere di restare chiusi 3 giorni per protesta. Voglio vedere se un povero cristo si può permettere di scioperare.
> Patetici..E patetico chiunque difenda l'evasione fiscale.
> ...


sì certo.  vediamo se costoro ti stufano di essere subissati di tasse e decidono di trasferirsi all'estero,vediamo dopo a chi ruberete i soldi per mantenervi.

e no il povero cristo non può permettersi di scioperare,però può permettersi di chiudere la partita IVA.

PS: siamo sempre in orario di lavoro.....ipocrita


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Luglio 2013)

Copio ed incollo TUTTO quello scritto da Buscopann. La penso proprio come lui. Fino all'ultima parola.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..sai com'è..in Italia è l'onestà a essere fuori moda.
> Abbiamo leggi troppo morbide verso chi evade (oltre che per tutti gli altri reati). I cari Dolce e Babbana, il Valentino che corre in moto e tutta la compagnia bella. Patteggiano, chiedono scusa e il giorno dopo continuano a fare la loro vita.
> Proviamo a sequestargli l'aziendona se evadono...e poi vediamo se cercano tutti gli stratagemmi per farci fessi. Invece si possono pure permettere di restare chiusi 3 giorni per protesta. Voglio vedere se un povero cristo si può permettere di scioperare.
> Patetici..E patetico chiunque difenda l'evasione fiscale.
> ...


Buongiorno Busc...sei male informato,e lo ero anch'io...Dolce e Gabbana sono rispettivamente il terzo e il quarto contribuente di Milano,dichiarano oltre 12 milioni all'anno,e pagano tasse adeguate.Il polverone nasce da assurde pretese dell'Agenzia Entrate,su guadagni che loro mai hanno avuto.
Senza offesa...sarai mica uno dei tanti che rosica???io li ammiro e rispetto.Invece.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.  vediamo se costoro ti stufano di essere subissati di tasse e decidono di trasferirsi all'estero,vediamo dopo a chi ruberete i soldi per mantenervi.
> 
> e no il povero cristo non può permettersi di scioperare,però può permettersi di chiudere la partita IVA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Busc...sei male informato,e lo ero anch'io...Dolce e Gabbana sono rispettivamente il terzo e il quarto contribuente di Milano,dichiarano oltre 12 milioni all'anno,e pagano tasse adeguate.Il polverone nasce da assurde pretese dell'Agenzia Entrate,su guadagni che loro mai hanno avuto.
> Senza offesa...sarai mica uno dei tanti che rosica???io li ammiro e rispetto.Invece.


Minkia!
http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/crona...dolce-gabbana-condanna-evasione-fiscale.shtml


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non 6 quella che ha postato giorni fa la filastrocca su quelli che prima vengono a prendere gli zingari e alla fine vengono a prendere te?


Sì. Chissà cosa hai capito.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minkia!
> http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/crona...dolce-gabbana-condanna-evasione-fiscale.shtml


minchia sì.    una condanna a 20 mesi di galera per fatti risalenti a quasi 10 anni fa e pure in parte prescritti.

tutto questo per quanto poi? 500mila euro?

e quei soldi valgono il rischio che D&G decida di mollare tutto ed andare a Londra e NYC? 

ora,che i socialisti siano sempre statio storicamente condannati a fallire per l'incapacità cronica di fare i conti ok,ma qui siamo ad un passo dalla neurodeliri


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. Chissà cosa hai capito.


che se provi a sostituire evasori a zingari il concetto della filastrocca permane.

molto semplice


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sto leggendo la discussione e non intervengo perché non ho una grande conoscenza della materia
> posso solo dire che rappresento un esempio di famiglia italiana in cui a fronte di un esercente socio di una srl parzialmente evasore fiscale (mio marito), ci sono io che da lavoratrice dipendente pago fino all'ultimo centesimo di tasse
> non mi sento un'eroina, nè penso che lui sia un malfattore
> 
> ...


Mi spiace Chiara, ma io ritengo che quando si tratta della legalità non ci possono essere grandi compromessi. Si deve riconoscere la buona fede (cosa che invece a volte non viene riconosciuta nelle aule di tribunale), ma non si può sconfinare nell'illegalità e poi fare una bella vita, con la casa al mare, 3 macchine in famiglia, vacanze in esclusive località esotiche ecc. Questo si chiama parassitismo a casa mia. Anche il parassita lavora, non è detto che non faccia un tubo. Ma se poi usufruisce di servizi pagati da altri sempre un parassita resta. E come tale è un ostacolo alla crescita e allo sviluppo culturale ed economico della nostra società. 
Ci sono Paesi che se ne fottono della propria immagine all'estero..o meglio..L'immagine è fondata proprio sulla legalità e il rispetto delle regole. E chissà come mai se la cavano molto meglio di noi in questo periodo di crisi.
La vita è fatta di compromessi, ma soprattutto in altri ambiti. Dobbiamo finirla di essere una società eccessivamente garantista. Altrimenti hanno ragione i delinquenti che arrivano dall'Europa dell'est in Italia poiché è l'unico Stato dell'Occidente dove si potrebbero permettere di fare certe cose con la garanzia della semi-impunità.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace Chiara, ma io ritengo che quando si tratta della legalità non ci possono essere grandi compromessi. Si deve riconoscere la buona fede (cosa che invece a volte non viene riconosciuta nelle aule di tribunale), ma non si può sconfinare nell'illegalità e poi fare una bella vita, con la casa al mare, 3 macchine in famiglia, vacanze in esclusive località esotiche ecc. Questo si chiama parassitismo a casa mia. Anche il parassita lavora, non è detto che non faccia un tubo. Ma se poi usufruisce di servizi pagati da altri sempre un parassita resta. E come tale è un ostacolo alla crescita e allo sviluppo culturale ed economico della nostra società.
> Ci sono Paesi che se ne fottono della propria immagine all'estero..o meglio..L'immagine è fondata proprio sulla legalità e il rispetto delle regole. E chissà come mai se la cavano molto meglio di noi in questo periodo di crisi.
> La vita è fatta di compromessi, ma soprattutto in altri ambiti. Dobbiamo finirla di essere una società eccessivamente garantista. Altrimenti hanno ragione i delinquenti che arrivano dall'Europa dell'est in Italia poiché è l'unico Stato dell'Occidente dove si potrebbero permettere di fare certe cose con la garanzia della semi-impunità.
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo.  indaga magari più a fondo sull'identità di coloro che fanno la vita che hai descritto e avrai diverse sorprese interessanti.   io potrei presentarti ex dirigenti sindacali e politici di tutti i partiti,in quelle condizioni.

nessuno che abbia mai fatto nulla di realmente costruttivo nella vita.    

e i delinquenti che arrivano da est fanno quello che fanno perchè c'è sempre qualcheduno che è pronto a perdonarli e a dire (eh ma poverini,sono poveri......"


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minkia!
> http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/crona...dolce-gabbana-condanna-evasione-fiscale.shtml


Lassa perde Fantastica,
cercare di avere un dialogo con Lothar è come cercare di insegnare l'alfabeto al pesce palla.
con lui puoi parlare di donne, amanti, ristoranti alla moda e bella vita.
Rappresenta lo stereotipo dell'elettore del PdL.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lassa perde Fantastica,
> cercare di avere un dialogo con Lothar è come cercare di insegnare l'alfabeto al pesce palla.
> con lui puoi parlare di donne, amanti, ristoranti alla moda e bella vita.
> Rappresenta lo stereotipo dell'elettore del PdL.
> ...


Anche di Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quei soldi valgono il rischio che D&G decida di mollare tutto ed andare a Londra e NYC?


Ahahahahah, ma va', in Lussemburgo volevano andare, dove il peso fiscale è quasi nullo! A NY li pelano, che ci vadano, ci vadano pure. 
E poi: tu credi che le schifezze che firmano siano fatte in Italia? E se sono fatte in Italia, credi che il tessile di alta moda (sto parlando di alta moda, sottolineo) sia un settore di punta, di avanguardia? 
Dati Sole24Ore: il tessile: un'impresa su 8 nel totale delle aziende manifatturiere italiane (con una quota del 12,7%).


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bravo. indaga magari più a fondo sull'identità di coloro che fanno la vita che hai descritto e avrai diverse sorprese interessanti. io potrei presentarti ex dirigenti sindacali e politici di tutti i partiti,in quelle condizioni.
> 
> nessuno che abbia mai fatto nulla di realmente costruttivo nella vita.
> 
> *e i delinquenti che arrivano da est fanno quello che fanno perchè c'è sempre qualcheduno che è pronto a perdonarli e a dire (eh ma poverini,sono poveri.....*."


Su questo ti sbagli un'altra volta. Nessuno è disposto a perdonarli, ma è il nostro sistema giudiziario che è eccessivamente garantista (anche con gli evasori visto che ne stiamo parlando).
Il fascismo ci ha lasciato un'altra brutta gatta da pelare. La memoria storica di un sistema forcaiolo e giustizialista come quello fascista ci ha lasciato l'eredità di un sistema diametralmente opposto.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che se provi a sostituire evasori a zingari il concetto della filastrocca permane.
> 
> molto semplice


Molto semplice e infatti non hai capito una fava. Essere zingari, omosessuali, ebrei non è una scelta. Evadere il fisco lo è. L'evasore non lo è di natura. Anche se lo si riconosce facilmente. La sua natura, come ben dice Buscopann p quella del PARASSITA.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lassa perde Fantastica,
> cercare di avere un dialogo con Lothar è come cercare di insegnare l'alfabeto al pesce palla.
> con lui puoi parlare di donne, amanti, ristoranti alla moda e bella vita.
> Rappresenta lo stereotipo dell'elettore del PdL.
> ...


La politica lasciala stare...o fai parte di quei 4 gatti che chiedono il''rimpasto'' e il ''governo del cambiamento''??mentre il paese sprofonda....se potessi ti girerei sms di ''amica'',ha grossa azienda,le ho chiesto come va da lei.Risposta...''e'una catastrofe ovunque''.
Altro che PD o PDL...e fessi che ascoltano l'idiota fiorentino.
Rosica rosica...compagno.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace Chiara, ma io ritengo che quando si tratta della legalità non ci possono essere grandi compromessi. *Si deve riconoscere la buona fede (cosa che invece a volte non viene riconosciuta nelle aule di tribunale)*, ma non si può sconfinare nell'illegalità e poi fare una bella vita, con la casa al mare, 3 macchine in famiglia, vacanze in esclusive località esotiche ecc. Questo si chiama parassitismo a casa mia. Anche il parassita lavora, non è detto che non faccia un tubo. Ma se poi usufruisce di servizi pagati da altri sempre un parassita resta. E come tale è un ostacolo alla crescita e allo sviluppo culturale ed economico della nostra società.
> Ci sono Paesi che se ne fottono della propria immagine all'estero..o meglio..L'immagine è fondata proprio sulla legalità e il rispetto delle regole. E chissà come mai se la cavano molto meglio di noi in questo periodo di crisi.
> La vita è fatta di compromessi, ma soprattutto in altri ambiti. Dobbiamo finirla di essere una società eccessivamente garantista. Altrimenti hanno ragione i delinquenti che arrivano dall'Europa dell'est in Italia poiché è l'unico Stato dell'Occidente dove si potrebbero permettere di fare certe cose con la garanzia della semi-impunità.
> 
> Buscopann



ecco, qui si apre un altro importante scenario
gli errori, anche solo materiali, sono sempre sanzionati, dal che ne discende che per il fisco il contribuente è sempre in mala fede, a priori
però il fisco ha lo strumento dell'autotutela, ovvero quando sbaglia e per miracolo si riesce a farglielo notare in modo inoppugnabile, ritira il provvedimento che ha emesso e buonanotte, lasciando tutte le spese e i relativi rompimenti di cojones a carico del contribuente...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che se provi a sostituire evasori a zingari il concetto della filastrocca permane.
> 
> molto semplice


Ah beh allora mettici pure stupratori e funziona uguale. Ma cosa dici?! Si può discutere sul fatto che il sistema fiscale sia iniquo, si può chiedere una maggiore progressività, si può chiedere una metodologia di controllo che non si basi su studi di settore, si può discutere sull'opportunità dell'introduzione della moneta elettronico per avere un controllo oggettivo (e le implicazioni sulla privacy), insomma si può discutere di tutto ma insistere nel paragonare lo Stato (eh sì con la maiuscola) alla Mafia e gli evasori a dei perseguitati è davvero esagerato, forse perfino per Calderoli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto semplice e infatti non hai capito una fava. Essere zingari, omosessuali, ebrei non è una scelta. Evadere il fisco lo è. L'evasore non lo è di natura. Anche se lo si riconosce facilmente. La sua natura, come ben dice Buscopann p quella del PARASSITA.



ok, e appurato questo?

a che serve identificare l'evasore nel miliardario con lo yacht, nel dentista con la maserati, nel notaio con la villa al mare?

e tutti quegli evasori in pensione (da semplici operai a ex dipendenti statali come gli insegnanti) che prestano lavoro in nero? perché nessuno parla mai di quelli? sono moltissimi
ma fa molto più scalpore e fa montare meglio l'indignazione additare come malfattori quelli che mostrano il loro status con determiunatioggetti del desiderio
 effettivamente è molto più demagogico, colpisce molto di più l'immaginario collettivo:

perché alla fine, anche tu (tu dipendente costretto a contribuire fino all'ultimo centesimo) sulla casa al mare, sulla maserati o sulla barca mica ci sputeresti sopra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah beh allora mettici pure stupratori e funziona uguale. Ma cosa dici?! Si può discutere sul fatto che il sistema fiscale sia iniquo, si può chiedere una maggiore progressività, si può chiedere una metodologia di controllo che non si basi su studi di settore, si può discutere sull'opportunità dell'introduzione della moneta elettronico per avere un controllo oggettivo (e le implicazioni sulla privacy), insomma si può discutere di tutto ma *insistere nel paragonare lo Stato (eh sì con la maiuscola) alla Mafia e gli evasori a dei perseguitati è davvero esagerato, forse perfino per Calderoli.*



in questo momento non è poi così esagerato, se ci pensi bene

rimanere abbonati al concetto di stato che abbiamo studiato a scuola leggendo la repubblica di platone non mi sembra una mossa tanto funzionale


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo momento non è poi così esagerato, se ci pensi bene
> 
> rimanere abbonati al concetto di stato che abbiamo studiato a scuola leggendo la repubblica di platone non mi sembra una mossa tanto funzionale


Io trovo gravemente colpevoli tutti coloro che hanno diffuso una cultura antistatalista di questo stampo. Alle offese non rispondo.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, e appurato questo?
> 
> *a che serve identificare l'evasore nel miliardario *con lo yacht, nel dentista con la maserati, nel notaio con la villa al mare?
> 
> ...



serve perchè paghiamo lo stipendio, a quelli del fisco, almeno le evasioni macroscopiche le dovrebbero rilevare...
anche perchè, se non notano queste, figurati le altre che citi tu!

infatti altra cosa da non sottovalutare: i costi
mi piacerebbe leggere qualche report che prenda in esame le somme oggetto di accertamento e i relativi costi
insomma, il rendimento del loro lavoro
ho già scritto che equitalia iscrive a bilancio solo il 18% delle somme già iscritte e ruolo, ed equitalia è l'ultimo ingranaggio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io trovo gravemente colpevoli tutti coloro che hanno diffuso una cultura antistatalista di questo stampo*. Alle offese non rispondo.



anch'io 

ma m'incazzo molto di più con quei porci maiali che rappresentano lo stato, di destra o di sinistra che siano
votati da me, da te e da tutti quelli che hanno votato, che a fronte di un lauto stipendio non riescono a proporre uno straccio di esempio culturale che valga la pena seguire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *serve perchè paghiamo lo stipendio, a quelli del fisco, almeno le evasioni macroscopiche le dovrebbero rilevare...*
> anche perchè, se non notano queste, figurati le altre che citi tu!
> 
> infatti altra cosa da non sottovalutare: i costi
> ...




......


ha ragione jb


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> ma m'incazzo molto di più con quei porci maiali che rappresentano lo stato, di destra o di sinistra che siano
> votati da me, da te e da tutti quelli che hanno votato, che a fronte di un lauto stipendio non riescono a proporre uno straccio di esempio culturale che valga la pena seguire


Sono sconvolta:carneval:: sono totalmente d'accordo con te :up:! Però, come dice giustamente Buscopan, la cultura siamo noi (o anche).


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ......
> 
> 
> ha ragione jb



:sbatti:



perchè voi volate alto:mrgreen:
parlate di principii, cultura, mentalità...
io invece che sono terra terra, dico: ma quanto cazzo costa il lavoro che c'è dietro?
in che percentuale il gioco vale la candela?
o facciamo una gara a chi butta via più soldi?

non ti piacerebbe scoprirlo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io sono d'accordo con te e anche con brunetta

nel senso che servirebbero entrambi gli aspetti: la rivoluzione culturale e la funzionalità che contraddistingue la mentalità imprenditoriale
l'idea di berlusconi di gestire lo stato come un'azienda non era proprio una baggianata: ma nel contempo mica si può buttare nel cesso la politica e far comandare l'economia

resta un mistero il perchè un'idea tutto sommato buona non sia stata concretizzata, vista la maggioranza assoluta (popolare, economica, finanziaria) che l'ex premier aveva dalla sua parte


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> serve perchè paghiamo lo stipendio, a quelli del fisco, almeno le evasioni macroscopiche le dovrebbero rilevare...
> anche perchè, se non notano queste, figurati le altre che citi tu!
> 
> infatti altra cosa da non sottovalutare: i costi
> ...


brava Panter...ma sarebbe facile allora no????..secondo te la GdF avrebbe bisogno di fermare i suv,o come qualche giorno fa'circondare un porto,per sapere chi e'il proprietario dell'auto o della barca??se vogliono lo fanno con il pc..in 10 secondi...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io sono d'accordo con te e anche con brunetta
> 
> nel senso che servirebbero entrambi gli aspetti: la rivoluzione culturale e la funzionalità che contraddistingue la mentalità imprenditoriale
> l'idea di berlusconi di gestire lo stato come un'azienda non era proprio una baggianata: ma nel contempo mica si può buttare nel cesso la politica e far comandare l'economia
> ...


Perché anche l'economia non è una ma ci sono molteplici soluzioni possibili e scegliere tocca alla politica. Se la politica è per difendere privilegi (i veri privilegi) non può fare gli interessi del Paese.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Panter...ma sarebbe facile allora no????..secondo te la GdF avrebbe bisogno di fermare i suv,o come qualche giorno fa'circondare un porto,per sapere chi e'il proprietario dell'auto o della barca??se vogliono lo fanno con il pc..in 10 secondi...



...e chi mai gli avrà comprato il pc?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Panter...ma sarebbe facile allora no????..secondo te la GdF avrebbe bisogno di fermare i suv,o come qualche giorno fa'circondare un porto,per sapere chi e'il proprietario dell'auto o della barca??se vogliono lo fanno con il pc..in 10 secondi...


Dal pc risulta del sig. Romero di Panama, però poi su c'è la famiglia Bianchi di Busto Arsizio.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Luglio 2013)

ciao a tutti 

evasione fiscale...argomento che mi piace...

in italia tutto è iniziato da quando il "regime teTesco" ha iniziato a dettare legge in tutta europa, specie per l'argomento economico in genere...l'evasione c'è sempre stata ma era risolvibile con alcuni semplici passaggi, adesso è più dura...

prima circolava moneta, in senso stretto del termine: si usavano i contanti per qualsiasi cosa mentre adesso ci sono limiti che non consentono di farlo...in più i controlli sui nostri movimenti bancari completano l'opera

bastava attuare il sistema americano:
unica tassa sul reddito, controlli rigidi e pene severe, qualsiasi acquisto in detrazione, utilizzo contanti illimitato

in usa, visto con i miei occhi, vedi una signora andare in banca e uscire dalla borsa un malloppo di dollaroni per pagare le sue tasse o la rata del muto o altro...si si, tutto in contanti...in italia chiamerebbero i carabinieri all'istante (per voler pagare, ci rendiamo conto?)

riguardo ai condoni: ci sono stati e ci saranno, è normale usufruirne...rendiamoci anche conto della pressione fiscale alle stelle, una pressione che porta gli imprenditori ad esempio a non usufruire mai degli utili di esercizio essendo questi (già tassati alla fonte) nuovamente decurtati di un buon 40-50% se prelevati...

...l'imprenditore italiano medio guadagna ufficialmente (se va bene) 2-2500 €/mese a fronte magari di un fatturato di 6-8 anche 10 milioni...già ne paga 5-6 milioni in tasse e contributi, andargli a tassare anche i 50mila di utile vuol dire portarlo ad una condizione di quasi INUTILITA' di continuare il mestiere...viene naturale nel giro di affari intascarsi 1000/2mila € liquidi che circolano costantemente...

la detassazione degli utili sarebbe già un passo importante per combattere l'evasione, l'aprire alle detrazioni altre voci (non solo spese mediche e caxxate varie) sarebbe un altro aspetto fondamentale che riguarderebbe tutti, dal lavoratore dipendente all'imprenditore...

ricordiamo, tra le tante follie, che solo in italia esiste ancora oggi una tassa (imu) da pagare anche sugli immobili invenduti...così come si paga l'iva su di essi...come se ad un artigiano che fa vasi in terracotta facessero pagare le tasse su tutto ciò che ha nel negozietto e non su quanto ha venduto...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io sono d'accordo con te e anche con brunetta
> 
> nel senso che servirebbero entrambi gli aspetti: la rivoluzione culturale e la funzionalità che contraddistingue la mentalità imprenditoriale
> *l'idea di berlusconi di gestire lo stato come un'azienda non era proprio una baggianata:* ma nel contempo mica si può buttare nel cesso la politica e far comandare l'economia
> ...



sbagliato, era una vera cazzata
un'impresa ha lo scopo di lucro, per definizione
lo stato invece al limite può aspirare al bilancio in pareggio, che è già un miraggio bell'e buono


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> nemmeno io e te :unhappy:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: praticamente perpli contro tutti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sbagliato, era una vera cazzata
> un'impresa ha lo scopo di lucro, per definizione
> lo stato invece al limite può aspirare al bilancio in pareggio, che è già un miraggio bell'e buono



io parlavo del modo di gestirla, non degli scopi finali


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io parlavo del modo di gestirla, non degli scopi finali



gli scopi finali determinano il modo di gestire...

quando è previsto l'atterraggio?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> *ma m'incazzo molto di più con quei porci maiali che rappresentano lo stato, di destra o di sinistra che siano
> votati da me, da te e da tutti quelli che hanno votato, che a fronte di un lauto stipendio non riescono a proporre uno straccio di esempio culturale che valga la pena seguire*


Ricaschiamo nuovamente nella discussione di qualche pagina fa.
La colpa non è della politica. Questa politica e questi personaggi non potranno mai cambiare questo Paese.
La svolta deve partire dalla nostra mentalità. Deve essere una svolta culturale che cominci dalla base. L'italiano non deve più essere un furbetto, ma una persoona che ha il senso dello Stato, della legalità, della solidarietà.
Se siamo noi per primi a essere individualisti, come pensi che possa cambiare questo Paese? Forse solo col calciomercato in politica. Vendiamo Berlusconi, Letta, Bersani e mezzo Alfano alla Francia in cambio di Hollande.
Se l'Italia è governata da italiani non cambierà mai, a meno che non sia per primo l'italiano a cambiare mentalità.
E' questo il problema. I patteggiamenti, i compromessi e tutte queste cazzate non possono riguardare un tema come quello della legalità e della giustizia sociale. 
E' proprio questo nostro modo di fare e di pensare che è alla base della nostra situazione. Lo Stato ti frega perché è fatto da italiani (in alcuni ambiti anche tra i più mediocri) e nel DNA dell'italiano medio c'è questa predisposizione a fregare il prossimo, a fare il furbo, a trovare l'escamotages per evadere le regole.
Se non cambiamo noi, non può cambiare l'Italia. Mettiamocelo bene in testa. Altrimenti tutta questa discussione, come tante altre, resterà un modo come un altro per passare il tempo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: praticamente perpli contro tutti? :mrgreen:


Non è proprio contro tutti, ma sarebbe ancora più preoccupante se la maggioranza la pensasse come lui.
Io ritengo che ci si debba indignare di fronte a certi modi di pensare. Ma in Italia, dopo i fantastici anni '80, si è persa anche questa cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal pc risulta del sig. Romero di Panama, però poi su c'è la famiglia Bianchi di Busto Arsizio.


No Brun..fidati e'lavoro che si fa in ufficio,ma ''loro''vogliono spaventarci.ormai e'dittatura fiscale....io vedo un proliferare di targhe estere.Be'molte sono''finte''..basta un leasing con sede legale a Timisoara,o a Zagreb....e il fisco diventa bazzecola....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Brun..fidati e'lavoro che si fa in ufficio,ma ''loro''vogliono spaventarci.ormai e'dittatura fiscale....io vedo un proliferare di targhe estere.Be'molte sono''finte''..basta un leasing con sede legale a Timisoara,o a Zagreb....e il fisco diventa bazzecola....


Io non sono per nulla spaventata. Magari gli evasori si spaventassero!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intanto se sopravvive solo grazie ai prestiti,non sta sopravvivendo,si sta consegnando a degli strozzini legalizzati.
> quindi la contraddizione permane.
> 
> Riguardo i "veri evasori"......tutta gente al 99,9% collusa con lo stato,perchè se uno dichiara 10 euro e gira col Maserati tranquillamente, lo fa perchè sa di avere le spalle coperte.
> ...


Beh a me sembra che le banche ti facciano credito quando le cose vanno bene...appena le cose cominciano ad andare male...sono le prime a dirti..o rientri dal credito o ti facciamo fallire...

Mai visto un imprenditore che sopravvive grazie ai prestiti della banca...
Ma sempre e solo se è in grado di mantenere gli interessi sui prestiti no?

Tanto è vero che oggi siamo all'assurdo...le banche hanno moltissimo denaro da piazzare e non possono venderlo perchè a chi serve non sa come pagarlo no?

Sulle storie di evasione proprio uno studio dell'università di padova ha posto l'accento sul fatto che quando un tasso di evasione è troppo alto c'è sempre correlata la corruzione dei funzionari di stato...ossia il sistema posto a controllare...è pagato per non controllare...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> serve perchè paghiamo lo stipendio, a quelli del fisco, almeno le evasioni macroscopiche le dovrebbero rilevare...
> anche perchè, se non notano queste, figurati le altre che citi tu!
> 
> infatti altra cosa da non sottovalutare: i costi
> ...


Le macroscopiche non le notano perchè ricevono le mazzette per non notarle no?
Io continuo a ridere dei nostri industriali davanti al giudice...

Ma sior giudice...penselo che mi saria bon a fare na roba così complicà...a so mia studià mi...l'è sta el maresciallo Iovine a dirme dame centomila là al simitero...e così a te risparmi sul versare l'iva no?
E po' sior giudice...a vendevamo sensa iva...par aver pressi concorrenziali no? Semo tutta brava gente che lavora e che non sa gnente dele robe della burocrazia...ciò el commercialista el me ga dito...fa come dise el maresciallo Iovine...altrimenti a semo ciavà no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;V9Kc7iFCc_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Kc7iFCc_o[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> evasione fiscale...argomento che mi piace...
> 
> ...


Però allora stati uniti.
Altra mentalità in cui da sempre si incentiva la libera iniziativa del privato.
In America se non hai una carta di credito sei proprio uno sfigato. O peggio un poco di buono.

Ora però osserva come fino a qualche anno fa gli USA dicevano a noi...le nostre banche sono moderne e affidabili le vostre invece sono da medioevo.

Dopo però i casini del 2008 e il fallimento della Lehmann che è si americana, ma di lobby ebraiche...e che ha spalmato tutti o buona parte dei titoli farlocchi in Europa...fatalità le nostre banche ora sono cataglogate tra le più sicure al mondo...perchè rischiano poco.

Io penso che negli Stati Uniti si evade poco perchè le ritorsioni sono terribili.

Mai pensato che un cittadino paga le tasse perchè è onesto, ma solo perchè le multe sono terrificanti.

Esempio:
Io ero a Bologna studente.
Bologna dove si è orgogliosi di un certo senso civico.
Bon la multa se non pagavi il biglietto autobus era di 15mila lire.

Ne cosneguiva che molti rischiavano.
E l'azienda municipale di trasporto era nei guai, perchè se pochi pagano il biglietto ci rimette.

Ora invece di aumentare il biglietto che sarebbe stato un incentivo ulteriore per i soliti furbi, aumentarono di dieci volte la multa.

Nel 1988 a Bologna se ti beccavano senza biglietto nell'autobus fioccavano 150 mila lire di multa.

In pochi mesi l'azienda senza fare tante multe risanò i suoi debiti, perchè nessuno rischiava 150 mila lire per un biglietto che non costava neppure mille lire, ma 600 lire.

Vorrei vedere io mio caro...
Che se sei oggetto di evasione come primo provvideminento ti confiscano tutti i tuoi averi....se rischi di fare il nero.

Poi sai meglio di me come girano gli affari in Italia...no?
Se non sei disponibile a fare una percentuale di nero, se non sai oliare le ruote...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Non lavori più...
Perchè i tuoi prezzi sono troppo alti rispetto a quelli della concorrenza che limando qui e limando là....abbatte un po' i prezzi no?

Il sistema resta sempre l'incentivo.
COme dici detassare gli utili...
Basti vedere quel benedetto 1995 con la legge Tremonti...

Ci vogliono da un lato multe salate e dall'altro incentivi per gli onesti.

Invece la multa non la pago, perchè chiudo l'attività e riparto con un altro nome o intestandola all'amante...

Cioè le aliquote sono così alte che un imprenditorie straniero ti direbbe...casso per forza evadi...altrimenti di che magni?


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intanto se sopravvive solo grazie ai prestiti,non sta sopravvivendo,si sta consegnando a degli strozzini legalizzati.
> quindi la contraddizione permane.
> 
> Riguardo i "veri evasori"......tutta gente al 99,9% collusa con lo stato,perchè se uno dichiara 10 euro e gira col Maserati tranquillamente, lo fa perchè sa di avere le spalle coperte.
> ...


Sì certo. Come no.
Il ginecologo che in 9 mesi di gravidanza ti prende 900 euro senza dichiarare un centesimo lo vedo come un gran furbacchione, e non vedo cosa c'entri lo stato.

Io concepisco il non pagare solo in casi disperati, quando uno davvero non ce li ha o rischia di chiudere bottega. Sono la prima a non pagare le bollette se non ce li ho. Ma mi guardo intorno e vedo tanta gente che non paga per farsi comodamente la bella vita. E non mi sta bene.

E a chi scrive che chi è contro gli evasori rosica perchè non può approfittarsene, rispondo che non tutti hanno la coscienza che funziona a intermittenza. La gente onesta esiste, non è una favola che vi hanno raccontato.


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però allora stati uniti.
> Altra mentalità in cui da sempre si incentiva la libera iniziativa del privato.
> In America se non hai una carta di credito sei proprio uno sfigato. O peggio un poco di buono.
> 
> ...


Ma va bene cosi. Se è vero che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro. Se in America riescono ad applicare questa regola "tout court" mi pare già un buon segno.


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh a me sembra che le banche ti facciano credito quando le cose vanno bene...appena le cose cominciano ad andare male...sono le prime a dirti..o rientri dal credito o ti facciamo fallire...
> 
> Mai visto un imprenditore che sopravvive grazie ai prestiti della banca...
> Ma sempre e solo se è in grado di mantenere gli interessi sui prestiti no?
> ...


 Fai l'imprenditore tu?
Parli di cose di cui non sai nulla.


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì certo. Come no.
> Il ginecologo che in 9 mesi di gravidanza ti prende 900 euro senza dichiarare un centesimo lo vedo come un gran furbacchione, e non vedo cosa c'entri lo stato.
> 
> Io concepisco il non pagare solo in casi disperati, quando uno davvero non ce li ha o rischia di chiudere bottega. Sono la prima a non pagare le bollette se non ce li ho. Ma mi guardo intorno e vedo tanta gente che non paga per farsi comodamente la bella vita. E non mi sta bene.
> ...


Aggiungo che è davvero il colmo accusare lo Stato di opprimere con le tasse e deresponsabilizzare chi evade per puntare il dito sullo Stato corrotto che aiuta gli evasori.
Ma iniziare ad agire individualmente con coscienza senza cercare scusanti è così difficile?


----------



## The Cheater (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è davvero il colmo accusare lo Stato di opprimere con le tasse e deresponsabilizzare chi evade per puntare il dito sullo Stato corrotto che aiuta gli evasori.
> Ma iniziare ad agire individualmente con coscienza senza cercare scusanti è così difficile?


Coscienza?
In un paese dove paghi l'imu sull'invenduto?
Dove le azienda irresponsabili e colluse fanno ribassi del 50%?
Dove gli enti pubblici non pagano le imprese per anni, imprese che però devono pagare puntualmente le tasse e contributi pena durc e durt negativi e quindi impossibilita di lavorare e rivendicare i crediti?
In un paese dove scatta l'allarme se vanno a rischio gli stipendi degli impiegai pubblici, ma dove nessuno dice nulla per i privati che da mesi non possono ricevere stipendi???

Io sono la persona più civile del mondo, campo nella totale legalità, lotto la criminalità e non evado il fisco...

...ma cortesemente, la tua coscienza IN ITALIA tienitela per te!!!


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Coscienza?
> In un paese dove paghi l'imu sull'invenduto?
> Dove le azienda irresponsabili e colluse fanno ribassi del 50%?
> Dove gli enti pubblici non pagano le imprese per anni, imprese che però devono pagare puntualmente le tasse e contributi pena durc e durt negativi e quindi impossibilita di lavorare e rivendicare i crediti?
> ...


Beh..allora andiamo avanti così. Dopo però non prendertela se la classe politica fa schifo. Dì che ti sta bene così. e' un discorso più coerente.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ahahahahah, ma va', in Lussemburgo volevano andare, dove il peso fiscale è quasi nullo! A NY li pelano, che ci vadano, ci vadano pure.
> E poi: tu credi che le schifezze che firmano siano fatte in Italia? E se sono fatte in Italia, credi che il tessile di alta moda (sto parlando di alta moda, sottolineo) sia un settore di punta, di avanguardia?
> Dati Sole24Ore: il tessile: un'impresa su 8 nel totale delle aziende manifatturiere italiane (con una quota del 12,7%).


sì certo,mandiamo in Lussemburgo D&G,Armani,Prada,etc.....poi quando vi renderete conto che non c'è rimasto più nessuno da rapinare....forse ma forse vi renderete conto delle cazzate fatte.

e tu sai perchè così tanti vanno a produrre fuori?  dai,vediamo se tiri fuori il solito campionario di banalità


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo ti sbagli un'altra volta. Nessuno è disposto a perdonarli, ma è il nostro sistema giudiziario che è eccessivamente garantista (anche con gli evasori visto che ne stiamo parlando).
> Il fascismo ci ha lasciato un'altra brutta gatta da pelare. La memoria storica di un sistema forcaiolo e giustizialista come quello fascista ci ha lasciato l'eredità di un sistema diametralmente opposto.
> 
> Buscopann


sì certo.  la legge Gozzini ed i riti alternativi al dibattimento ordinario che ti riducono in automatico il massimo editto di un terzo sono vestigia fasciste.   e noi le abbiamo messe lì per mondaci la coscienza,certo certo

Chiamate la neurodeliri,che è questo ha preso un'insolazione


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto semplice e infatti non hai capito una fava. Essere zingari, omosessuali, ebrei non è una scelta. Evadere il fisco lo è. L'evasore non lo è di natura. Anche se lo si riconosce facilmente. La sua natura, come ben dice Buscopann p quella del PARASSITA.


a me invece risulta che non esista una razza zingara,ebrea od omosessuale,quindi si può benissimo scegliere di non essere tali.    di queste cose sai chi era convinto invece,vero?

quello che si riconosce facilmente è l'ignoranza di chi vive alle spalle degli altri e si permette pure di giudicarli.

ed è esattamente il tuo caso


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, qui si apre un altro importante scenario
> gli errori, anche solo materiali, sono sempre sanzionati, dal che ne discende che per il fisco il contribuente è sempre in mala fede, a priori
> però il fisco ha lo strumento dell'autotutela, ovvero quando sbaglia e per miracolo si riesce a farglielo notare in modo inoppugnabile, ritira il provvedimento che ha emesso e buonanotte, lasciando tutte le spese e i relativi rompimenti di cojones a carico del contribuente...


altre perle ai porci.   ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a loro?   tanto tu (tu generico) devi solo produrre e pagare e guai se provi a tenere il frutto delle tue fatiche per te,chè sono subito lì a darti del ladro del parassita e dell'evasore.....


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah beh allora mettici pure stupratori e funziona uguale. Ma cosa dici?! Si può discutere sul fatto che il sistema fiscale sia iniquo, si può chiedere una maggiore progressività, si può chiedere una metodologia di controllo che non si basi su studi di settore, si può discutere sull'opportunità dell'introduzione della moneta elettronico per avere un controllo oggettivo (e le implicazioni sulla privacy), insomma si può discutere di tutto ma insistere nel paragonare lo Stato (eh sì con la maiuscola) alla Mafia e gli evasori a dei perseguitati è davvero esagerato, forse perfino per Calderoli.


attendo fiducioso che spieghi con parole semplici la differenza sostanziale tra tasse e pizzo,prendendo come premessa che la solidarietà forzata e forzosa non ha senso.

la solidarietà è libera,volontaria e disinteressata o non è


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì certo. Come no.
> Il ginecologo che in 9 mesi di gravidanza ti prende 900 euro senza dichiarare un centesimo lo vedo come un gran furbacchione, e non vedo cosa c'entri lo stato.
> 
> Io concepisco il non pagare solo in casi disperati, quando uno davvero non ce li ha o rischia di chiudere bottega. Sono la prima a non pagare le bollette se non ce li ho. *Ma mi guardo intorno e vedo tanta gente che non paga per farsi comodamente la bella vita.* E non mi sta bene.
> ...



dove la vedi questa gente?
io vedo gente che non paga principalmente perché non ha i soldi, gente che sta a casa e non va al ristorante o in vacanza perché le risorse economiche non glielo permettono

guarda che è difficile non vedere acredine nel tuo discorso


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo gravemente colpevoli tutti coloro che hanno diffuso una cultura antistatalista di questo stampo. Alle offese non rispondo.


io trovo ancora più imperdonabile aver trasformato uno strumento al servizio degli individui che compongono una comunità in uno strumento che certifica che ci sono alcuni che sono più uguali degli altri.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> evasione fiscale...argomento che mi piace...
> 
> ...


sia resa grazie al misericordioso e misericorde


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sbagliato, era una vera cazzata
> un'impresa ha lo scopo di lucro, per definizione
> lo stato invece al limite può aspirare al bilancio in pareggio, che è già un miraggio bell'e buono


dissento.   l'obbiettivo di pareggio non può essere considerato un miraggio,perchè proprio la convizione folle che si possa spendere senza badare al conto economico,tipica dei socialisti...è concausa fondamentale dell'attuale situazione.

voglio dire,ma è proprio così una bestemmia razionalizzare le spese della PA?


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è proprio contro tutti, ma sarebbe ancora più preoccupante se la maggioranza la pensasse come lui.
> Io ritengo che ci si debba indignare di fronte a certi modi di pensare. Ma in Italia, dopo i fantastici anni '80, si è persa anche questa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


spiacente per te,ma chi produce riccheza in questo paese la pensa in modo anche più radicale di me.

PS: siamo sempre in orario di lavoro.....


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì certo. Come no.
> Il ginecologo che in 9 mesi di gravidanza ti prende 900 euro senza dichiarare un centesimo lo vedo come un gran furbacchione, e non vedo cosa c'entri lo stato.
> 
> Io concepisco il non pagare solo in casi disperati, quando uno davvero non ce li ha o rischia di chiudere bottega. Sono la prima a non pagare le bollette se non ce li ho. Ma mi guardo intorno e vedo tanta gente che non paga per farsi comodamente la bella vita. E non mi sta bene.
> ...


e tu perchè non hai preteso la ricevuta o segnalato la cosa a chi di dovere?

o tu ed io si vive su pianeti diversi oppure c'è qualcosa che non va.   chè io tutta sta gente a giro che fa la bella vita non la vedo.   vedo piuttosto pensionati che si comprano una barchetta da 5-6 metri per andarsene a pescare e gli fanno le pulci come se avesse comprato lo yacht di Abramovich


----------



## The Cheater (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..allora andiamo avanti così. Dopo però non prendertela se la classe politica fa schifo. Dì che ti sta bene così. e' un discorso più coerente.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non ho detto di evadere
Io non giustifico i reati
Nemmeno mi sogno di sostenere il malaffare

Ho solo precisato che parlare di coscienza in un paese come questo è anacronistico, ingiusto, inopportuno!!!

Io vivo nella legalità e BUTTO NEL CESSO milioni in tasse che dovrebbero in parte tornarmi sotto forma di servizi che il paese non mi rende...

...pago e sto muto, ma non certo per coscienza...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma va bene cosi. Se è vero che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro. Se in America riescono ad applicare questa regola "tout court" mi pare già un buon segno.


Un caso storico: Al Capone.
Inchiodato per evasione fiscale.

E parliamo di uno che per gli altri reati se comprava le giurie.

http://www.raistoria.rai.it/articol...barre-per-evasione-fiscale/12919/default.aspx


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Fai l'imprenditore tu?
> Parli di cose di cui non sai nulla.


Figlio di imprenditore.
E ho lavorato nell'azienda di famiglia in regola dal 1986 al 2005.
Poi sono libero professionista no?
Posizione ENPALS...num....tal dei tali...

Serve altro?
Tra il 1986 e il 2005 fui anche fuori dall'azienda perchè insegnai come supplente alle magistrali...e al conservatorio...

Ed è da lì che so la storia che i contributi sotto i privati sono una roba e sotto lo stato un'altra...

Serve altro?

E ho proprio ben visto gli istituti di credito nel 1992, quando mio padre rischiò il fallimento a causa del principale fornitore che non pagava...

Il fornitore non pagava perchè sto mona aveva comperato sette aziende da risanare metà lui e metà le banche...
Quando iniziò a non farcela perchè gli utili della sua azienda non riuscivano a tirar su le zavorre ai piedi...furono le prime le banche a inculare il sig. Gino Guarda da Thiene.

La sua Ditta INCOMA non esiste più.
Ad Agosto di quell'anno i suoi dipendenti occuparono la fabbrica perchè non avevano gli stipendi da Aprile.

Ho proprio toccato con mano sai?

Le banche non fanno credito a chi ha debiti: SALLO.

non a caso nei momenti di crisi proliferano le finanziarie stile strozzino no?

Poi le banche eheheheheheeheheheh...non sono sceme...sono interconnesse...
Se non sai onorare i tuoi debiti...con una banca, non è che un'altra ti dica ma venga da noi che sistemiamo tutto eh?

Anzi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è davvero il colmo accusare lo Stato di opprimere con le tasse e deresponsabilizzare chi evade per puntare il dito sullo Stato corrotto che aiuta gli evasori.
> Ma iniziare ad agire individualmente con coscienza senza cercare scusanti è così difficile?


Lo Stato è inefficente e inefficace...
Per riprendersi un euro di evasione ne deve investire molti di più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Coscienza?
> In un paese dove paghi l'imu sull'invenduto?
> Dove le azienda irresponsabili e colluse fanno ribassi del 50%?
> Dove gli enti pubblici non pagano le imprese per anni, imprese che però devono pagare puntualmente le tasse e contributi pena durc e durt negativi e quindi impossibilita di lavorare e rivendicare i crediti?
> ...


E che ne dici di dover versare l'IVA sul fatturato e non sul riscosso?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..allora andiamo avanti così. Dopo però non prendertela se la classe politica fa schifo. Dì che ti sta bene così. e' un discorso più coerente.
> 
> Buscopann


Sai una cosa?
Di recente ho riflettuto molto sulle origini dell'odio e su come esso possa sortire effetti micidiali no?
In Italia basterebbe un catalizzatore credibile ( non un grillo) che dicesse noi italiani siamo poveri perchè i politici sono ricchi...
La loro ricchezza è data da quello che ci hanno estorto con vacue promesse di benessere sociale.

Andiamo a riprenderci quello che è nostro.

E sto modo è uno dei modi di fare per iniziare un colpo di Stato.

Come si sistema lo stato italiano se domani dovesse liquidare tutti i bot?

Gli hai visti i giornali oggi?
Peggio di noi sta solo la Grecia...

E siamo un paese con una montagna di risorse...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece risulta che non esista una razza zingara,ebrea od omosessuale,quindi si può benissimo scegliere di non essere tali.    di queste cose sai chi era convinto invece,vero?
> 
> quello che si riconosce facilmente è l'ignoranza di chi vive alle spalle degli altri e si permette pure di giudicarli.
> 
> ed è esattamente il tuo caso


Mi spiace, ma dato che gli ho conosciuti credimi, gli ebrei non vogliono essere definiti una razza, ma un POPOLO.
E scusami ma non ho MAI visto in vita mia un popolo così attaccato alla propria identità culturale e religiosa.
Essa travalica perfino lo stato di appartenenza.

Loro non possono scegliere di essere NON ebrei, TU non puoi scegliere di diventare uno di loro.
Mi spiace ma è così.

E non è la circoncisione o non circoncisione che ti fa ebreo o meno.

E proprio il loro non identificarsi con gli altri, il loro senso di appartenenza unicamente al popolo eletto, ha impedito che non fossero perseguitati.

QUando andiamo in una sinagoga da un rabbino a dialogare su ste cose?

E ne senti di cose...viste dal loro punto di vista...


----------



## The Cheater (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che ne dici di dover versare l'IVA sul fatturato e non sul riscosso?


IVA e imu su invenduto è l'assurdo dell'assurdo...

...come se la Fiat pagasse tasse sulle macchine dentro le concessionarie...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dove la vedi questa gente?
> io vedo gente che non paga principalmente perché non ha i soldi, gente che sta a casa e non va al ristorante o in vacanza perché le risorse economiche non glielo permettono
> 
> guarda che è difficile non vedere acredine nel tuo discorso


Mah forse lei è di equitalia e legge le dichiarazioni dei redditi del popolo italiano no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dove la vedi questa gente?
> io vedo gente che non paga principalmente perché non ha i soldi, gente che sta a casa e non va al ristorante o in vacanza perché le risorse economiche non glielo permettono
> 
> guarda che è difficile non vedere acredine nel tuo discorso


Si vabbè. Tutti poverini che non arrivano a fine mese gli evasori. Sì sì.

Nel mio discorso c'è l'incazzatura di chi è stufo di vedere i furbi che non solo ci marciano, ma hanno la faccia tosta di darsi delle giustificazioni e di criticare chi invece paga sempre.

Direi che è un'incazzatura pienamente giustificata.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> IVA e imu su invenduto è l'assurdo dell'assurdo...
> 
> ...come se la Fiat pagasse tasse sulle macchine dentro le concessionarie...


Sai che da noi ben 4 sentenze hanno dato ragione all'imprenditore che va in tribunale e dice...
O verso l'IVA fallendo...o lo stato aspetta che versi l'iva quando riscuoto.

Pare che ci si stia muovendo verso come dire...
Ti pago l'iva quando ho riscosso...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Tutti poverini che non arrivano a fine mese gli evasori. Sì sì.
> 
> Nel mio discorso c'è l'incazzatura di chi è stufo di vedere i furbi che non solo ci marciano, ma hanno la faccia tosta di darsi delle giustificazioni e di criticare chi invece paga sempre.
> 
> Direi che è un'incazzatura pienamente giustificata.


Si ma devi avere in mano i nomi e i cognomi dei furbi...eh?
Altrimenti sono solo idee generiche nella tua testa...

Anche tu vai dal carrozziere di brunetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu perchè non hai preteso la ricevuta o segnalato la cosa a chi di dovere?
> 
> o tu ed io si vive su pianeti diversi oppure c'è qualcosa che non va.   chè io tutta sta gente a giro che fa la bella vita non la vedo.   vedo piuttosto pensionati che si comprano una barchetta da 5-6 metri per andarsene a pescare e gli fanno le pulci come se avesse comprato lo yacht di Abramovich


Chi ti dice che il ginecologo da me citato è il mio ginecologo, scusa? Io la fattura l'ho sempre chiesta, caschi male.

Per il resto vedo che anche tu sei uno di quelli che vive in un mondo di professionisti e imprenditori poveracci e morti di fame. Strano mondo davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che il ginecologo da me citato è il mio ginecologo, scusa? Io la fattura l'ho sempre chiesta, caschi male.
> 
> Per il resto vedo che anche tu sei uno di quelli che vive in un mondo di professionisti e imprenditori poveracci e morti di fame. Strano mondo davvero.


Ma come diceva sempre mio padre all'operaio che diceva che i paroni qui e i paroni là...
" Mica so nato paron, ero operaio come te, prova anca ti no a metarte par conto proprio no? E te garantisso che non sarai più obbligato a fare 40 ore alla settimana, finalmente potrai farne anca 100! E credame finalmente dopo 30 anni de lavoro se tutto va ben el scheeto el ghe xè!"...

Sei statale no?
Licenziati e mettiti a fare l'imprenditore:
POI puoi criticare gli evasori...no?

Facile dire non evado se non posso che i miei soldi sono presi all'origine no?

Ma credame nel settore privato SI LAVORA...non si chiacchera...altrimenti se va in balon tutti quanti...

COme mai ragazzi nelle aziende statali privatizzate...avviene sempre un rigoroso dest riga eh?

Come mai?


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figlio di imprenditore.
> E ho lavorato nell'azienda di famiglia in regola dal 1986 al 2005.
> Poi sono libero professionista no?
> Posizione ENPALS...num....tal dei tali...
> ...



Ma chi ha parlato di non saper onorare i debiti? Boh. Evidentemente parliamo due lingue diverse e fa comodo rigirare quello che dicono gli altri.

Ripeto che commenti cose di altri che non sai, a prescindere dal pippone che hai scritto.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Tutti poverini che non arrivano a fine mese gli evasori. Sì sì.
> 
> Nel mio discorso c'è l'incazzatura di chi è stufo di vedere i furbi che non solo ci marciano, ma hanno la faccia tosta di darsi delle giustificazioni e di criticare chi invece paga sempre.
> 
> Direi che è un'incazzatura pienamente giustificata.


Harley Q. hai ragione da vendere. Io invito semplicemente a guardare le nostre strade, almeno qui al nord. Contate le auto sotto i 20mila euro e quelle sopra. Non vi sembra strano che siamo quasi come la Grecia quando circolano auto così? 

Ah, e a proposito di Grecia, non si dice mai abbastanza che là il tasso di evasione fiscale era ed è di metà più alto che da noi.
Ma pensa! 

Infine, ho un giovanissimo amico avvocato, con studio ottimamente avviato dal padre e in società con altri. Lui e suo padre non hanno mai evaso. Certo, nel tempo, hanno comprato un paio di appartamenti e un paio di multiproprietà all'estero e vivono in centro. Però l'Audi è del 2001 e resta quella, per dire. 

Greed, AVIDITA', questo è il cancro. E se qualcuno non ne soffre, cioè non sbava perché non ha la barca o la villa al mare o chissà che altro non è perché è malato, eh... E' perché magari non pensa che la bellezza della vita stia lì. O, anche, come me, diffida moltissimo dei soldi, di chi ne ha tanti e di chi a quelli si affida per darsi il valore che non ha.
Colpa della mia formazione umanistica. Colpa della mia cultura, che benedico ogni santo giorno, perché mi mantiene sana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come diceva sempre mio padre all'operaio che diceva che i paroni qui e i paroni là...
> " Mica so nato paron, ero operaio come te, prova anca ti no a metarte par conto proprio no? E te garantisso che non sarai più obbligato a fare 40 ore alla settimana, finalmente potrai farne anca 100! E credame finalmente dopo 30 anni de lavoro se tutto va ben el scheeto el ghe xè!"...
> 
> Sei statale no?
> ...



tutto corretto, sono la prima a condividere.
considera che la mia azienda può avvalersi di collaboratori come me che ragionano con mentalità imprenditoriale pur guadagnando uno stipendio da fame.

ma il discorso, conte, mira da un'altra parte: come promuovere la cultura della legalità, che manca in Italia, affinché tutti paghino il giusto in tasse e ricevano il dovuto in termini di servizi pubblici.

che poi a molti ( e non mi sto riferendo a nessuno qui) piaccia fare i comunisti col culo degli altri siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di non saper onorare i debiti? Boh. Evidentemente parliamo due lingue diverse e fa comodo rigirare quello che dicono gli altri.
> 
> Ripeto che commenti cose di altri che non sai, a prescindere dal pippone che hai scritto.


Anche tu rileggi questa tua frase assurda e paradossale:

"Molte aziende sopravvivono indebitandosi con le banche."

Ogni imprenditore sa che non è così.
Ma che ne puoi sapere tu?
Sei l'Istat?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me invece risulta che non esista una razza zingara,ebrea od omosessuale,quindi si può benissimo scegliere di non essere tali.    di queste cose sai chi era convinto invece,vero?
> 
> quello che si riconosce facilmente è l'ignoranza di chi vive alle spalle degli altri e si permette pure di giudicarli.
> 
> ed è esattamente il tuo caso



Si può scegliere di non essere omosessuali?


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che il ginecologo da me citato è il mio ginecologo, scusa? Io la fattura l'ho sempre chiesta, caschi male.
> 
> Per il resto vedo che anche tu sei uno di quelli che vive in un mondo di professionisti e imprenditori poveracci e morti di fame. Strano mondo davvero.


tu considera solo che io non posso cambiare la mia auto (Uno fire del 1992) perchè se provassi a prendere un'auto di una categoria un filo superiore,finirei incongruo con gli studi di settore.

e non credere che io sia l'unico in questa condizione


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Si può scegliere di non essere omosessuali?


Si può scegliere di esserlo però.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Si può scegliere di non essere omosessuali?


visto che si moltiplicano i casi di uomini etero che arrivati tipo intorno ai 40-45 "scoprono" la propria omosessualità io il dubbio me lo porrei


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissento.   l'obbiettivo di pareggio non può essere considerato un miraggio,perchè proprio la convizione folle che si possa spendere senza badare al conto economico,tipica dei socialisti...è concausa fondamentale dell'attuale situazione.
> 
> voglio dire,ma è proprio così una bestemmia razionalizzare le spese della PA?



no, però uno stato deve saper fronteggiare ogni evenienza, tipo un terremoto, un'alluvione, un'epidemia, una guerra ai confini (adesso non vorrei portar sfiga, ma purtroppo sono cose che succedono), quindi è ovvio che deve poter andare in perdita
poi c'è tutta la parte sociale, che dà poco ritorno economico, e gli investimenti, che ne dà ma non a breve termine

ecco, io ad es. fronteggerei questa crisi come se fosse una calamità, cioè abbassando le tasse senza copertura, come ho già detto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutto corretto, sono la prima a condividere.
> considera che la mia azienda può avvalersi di collaboratori come me che ragionano con mentalità imprenditoriale pur guadagnando uno stipendio da fame.
> 
> ma il discorso, conte, mira da un'altra parte: come promuovere la cultura della legalità, che manca in Italia, affinché tutti paghino il giusto in tasse e ricevano il dovuto in termini di servizi pubblici.
> ...


Ci vogliono incentivi per gli onesti no?
E se ho visto nella mia zona alla fine della fiera la cultura della legalità la vince perchè puoi accedere a certe possibilità tipo artigiancassa, mutui agevolati ecc..ecc....che i truffaldini non possono no?

Poi si è evinto una cosa che la cultura della legalità deve essere da ambo le parti...

Il casino della concia è durato non finchè lo stato ha scoperto, ma solo fino a quando è arrivato un colonnello delle finanze che ha fatto peggio di papa Francesco con lo IOR eh?

Per me non esiste il concetto di legale o illegale, ma solo quello del gioco che vale la candela.

La moderna sociologia ha indicato che non è l'onestà che non ti fa rubare, ma la paura di finire in carcere.
E i ladri contano sempre sul fatto di non venire mai scoperti.

Fantastica fa un esempio con le strade no?
Eppure chi possiede un automobile paga una tassa di circolazione no?

Che è regionale...
Come mai allora ci sono regioni con alta densità di auto e le strade piene di buchi?
COme mai ci sono regioni con bassa densità e autostrade in tel campo?

Lo Stato quando becca un evasore riesce a farlo pagare o per lui è più economico alzare le tasse?

Ma non so da ti...ma qua da mi...non esiste più nessuno che non ti fa fattura...

Stangano.

Anche al mercato di paese passano a vedere se i contadini hanno il registratore di cassa e fanno gli scontrini...

Ma la nostra non è cultura della legalità
E' cultura servile...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu considera solo che io non posso cambiare la mia auto (Uno fire del 1992) perchè se provassi a prendere un'auto di una categoria un filo superiore,finirei incongruo con gli studi di settore.
> 
> e non credere che io sia l'unico in questa condizione


Ma cambia settore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dai che oramai hai un auto d'epoca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, però uno stato deve saper fronteggiare ogni evenienza, tipo un terremoto, un'alluvione, un'epidemia, una guerra ai confini (adesso non vorrei portar sfiga, ma purtroppo sono cose che succedono), quindi è ovvio che deve poter andare in perdita
> poi c'è tutta la parte sociale, che dà poco ritorno economico, e gli investimenti, che ne dà ma non a breve termine
> 
> ecco, io ad es. fronteggerei questa crisi come se fosse una calamità, cioè abbassando le tasse senza copertura, come ho già detto


beh una sana gestione della cosa pubblica porterebbe a razionalizzare le spese (esempio scemo: l'acquisto di siringhe per gli ospedali o di risme di carta per gli uffici) e a creare col surplus dei fondi di emergenza da usare nei casi di necessità.

e questo è più probabile che sappia farlo chi ha competenze di gestione aziendale piuttosto che un burocrate, non trovi?


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ci vogliono incentivi per gli onesti no?*
> E se ho visto nella mia zona alla fine della fiera la cultura della legalità la vince perchè puoi accedere a certe possibilità tipo artigiancassa, mutui agevolati ecc..ecc....che i truffaldini non possono no?
> 
> Poi si è evinto una cosa che la cultura della legalità deve essere da ambo le parti...
> ...


Fratello, nel mondo in genere, ma da noi in particolare, onesto è sinonimo di strunz. Purtroppo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh una sana gestione della cosa pubblica porterebbe a razionalizzare le spese (esempio scemo: l'acquisto di siringhe per gli ospedali o di risme di carta per gli uffici) e a creare col surplus dei fondi di emergenza da usare nei casi di necessità.
> 
> e questo è più probabile che sappia farlo chi ha competenze di gestione aziendale piuttosto che un burocrate, non trovi?


Vero abbiamo ereditato una gestione sanissima...
Infatti anche al mio paese ci sono sanissime ex maestre di scuola elementare che a 40 anni erano già in pensione...
ora che ne hanno 60 sono sanissime...

E non tengono problemi...ma fanno amicizia con ex infermiere, ex dipendenti dell'esercito...ecc..ecc...

Tutta gente con 15 anni di contributi eh?

E stanno da dio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gestione aziendale?
Ok...ma ci vuole uno che faccia il paron.
Quindi dittatura dura.

E non un'azienda di stampo statale...
In cui l'amministratore delegato sta in carica due anni...fa lo sbrego più grosso e poi si dice...
Che me frega a me?
Io ero un novantista no?
Ci penserà quello che viene dopo di me...

Qua ci vuole 40 anni di stato campo di lavoro eh?
Allora ci si rimette...

Ma quale stipendio...dei lavorare e produrre...che lo stato così riesce a vendere dribblando i cinesini no?

Forse che in Cina l'operaio pensa allo stipendio?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che si moltiplicano i casi di uomini etero che arrivati tipo intorno ai 40-45 "scoprono" la propria omosessualità io il dubbio me lo porrei


Perpl....ho un'amico omo in incognito...che conferma tutto.I suoi amici,sono tutti sposatissimi.Lui mi dice ''il bello e'che si dicono etero''.............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fratello, nel mondo in genere, ma da noi in particolare, onesto è sinonimo di strunz. Purtroppo.


Nel mio piccolo mondo no...
Onesto sta per giusto prezzo...

Ma qua i guappi non ce stanno...

Stangano...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh una sana gestione della cosa pubblica porterebbe a razionalizzare le spese (esempio scemo: l'acquisto di siringhe per gli ospedali o di risme di carta per gli uffici) e a creare col surplus dei fondi di emergenza da usare nei casi di necessità.
> 
> e questo è più probabile che sappia farlo chi ha competenze di gestione aziendale piuttosto che un burocrate, non trovi?



trovo...

guarda, una delle cose che mi fa innervosire di più è la dannatissima corte dei conti, che ogni tanto se ne esce dicendo che i conti dei vari enti fanno schifo, non si può spendere x (cifre fuori dalla grazia di Dio) per regali o cene o macchine o altre stronzate, tipo le tane per gli scoiattoli o i corsi di uncinetto antico

ma cazzo, ci vuole la corte dei conti per dirlo??
strapagati pure loro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che si moltiplicano i casi di uomini etero che arrivati tipo intorno ai 40-45 "scoprono" la propria omosessualità io il dubbio me lo porrei



Forse forse prima non lo "scoprivano" vista la mentalità retrograda che ancora c'è in Italia in questo senso? Ho molti amici omosessuali, nessuno mi ha mai detto di aver scelto di esserlo. O lo sei o non lo sei. O puoi anche essere bisex. Ma mica é una scelta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpl....ho un'amico omo in incognito...che conferma tutto.I suoi amici,sono tutti sposatissimi.Lui mi dice ''il bello e'che si dicono etero''.............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non conferma proprio niente! Conferma che si vergognano di esserlo apertamente! Chissà come mai eh!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ci vogliono incentivi per gli onesti no?
> E se ho visto nella mia zona alla fine della fiera la cultura della legalità la vince perchè puoi accedere a certe possibilità tipo artigiancassa, mutui agevolati ecc..ecc....che i truffaldini non possono no?*
> 
> *Poi si è evinto una cosa che la cultura della legalità deve essere da ambo le parti...*
> ...



un discorso sensato E realistico 

quoto soprattutto l'evidenziato, che confermo


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non conferma proprio niente! Conferma che si vergognano di esserlo apertamente! Chissà come mai eh!


Non mi hai capito..intendevo che e' vero quanto scrive Perplesso.Sai ho sempre pensato fosse leggenda metropolitana...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse forse prima non lo "scoprivano" vista la mentalità retrograda che ancora c'è in Italia in questo senso? Ho molti amici omosessuali, nessuno mi ha mai detto di aver scelto di esserlo. O lo sei o non lo sei. O puoi anche essere bisex. Ma mica é una scelta



vorrei dirvi che io non ho nessun amico omosessuale, nel senso che non ne conosco nessuno, non che li tenga a distanza

è grave?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei dirvi che io non ho nessun amico omosessuale, nel senso che non ne conosco nessuno, non che li tenga a distanza
> 
> è grave?


Non credo. Ne ho frequentati molti in passato. Come per tutte le conoscenze succede di perdersi nel corso della vita. Se casualmente ne conosci uno poi ne conosci altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei dirvi che io non ho nessun amico omosessuale, nel senso che non ne conosco nessuno, non che li tenga a distanza
> 
> è grave?


No... Semplicemente non ne hai nella tua cerchia di amici, colleghi ect


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse forse prima non lo "scoprivano" vista la mentalità retrograda che ancora c'è in Italia in questo senso? Ho molti amici omosessuali, nessuno mi ha mai detto di aver scelto di esserlo. O lo sei o non lo sei. O puoi anche essere bisex. Ma mica é una scelta


quindi molti mentono a se stessi,tu dici


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei dirvi che io non ho nessun amico omosessuale, nel senso che non ne conosco nessuno, non che li tenga a distanza
> 
> è grave?


no,ma sono stato a Milano settimana scorsa e direi che il processo di infrociamento del maschio italico procede spedito.    secondo me è ormai impossibile non conosce un gay,magari cripto


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi molti mentono a se stessi,tu dici


Pensa a tutta la clientela del mondo trans. Il trans è un uomo ma dà al cliente l'alibi di essere una donna. Ma è un alibi. la realtà è che chi va con i trans cerca sesso con un uomo. ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo con se stesso. pensa un pò ammetterlo col resto del mondo ....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,ma sono stato a Milano settimana scorsa e direi che il processo di infrociamento del maschio italico procede spedito.    secondo me è ormai impossibile non conosce un gay,magari cripto


Questo post completa il quadro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,ma sono stato a Milano settimana scorsa e direi che *il processo di infrociamento del maschio italico procede spedito*.    secondo me è ormai impossibile non conosce un gay,magari cripto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non me ne vogliano gli amici omosessuali per la risata

a farmi divertire è il forte espressionismo di perplesso, al quale vorrei però far notare che il fenomeno di cui parla a più a che fare con la femminilizzazione delle abitudini che con la tendenza sessuale


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo mondo no...
> Onesto sta per giusto prezzo...
> 
> Ma qua i guappi non ce stanno...
> ...


I guappi forse no, ma i disonesti, beh, quelli direi proprio di si, amico mio. O sbaglio? Tutti onesti nel tuo piccolo mondo mentre nel resto del globo, ed in particolare dall'equatore in giù, tutti guappi come il sottoscritto, Conte ? :smile:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non me ne vogliano gli amici omosessuali per la risata
> 
> a farmi divertire è il forte espressionismo di perplesso, al quale vorrei però far notare che il fenomeno di cui parla a più a che fare con la femminilizzazione delle abitudini che con la tendenza sessuale


sarà come dici tu,ma io mi sono trovato in un locale in zona Porta Garibaldi dove all'interno a parte me e Beppe Severgnini ho forti dubbi ci fossero altri cui piacesse la topa.

poi magari è solo un'impressione mia......


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà come dici tu,ma io mi sono trovato in un locale in zona Porta Garibaldi dove all'interno a parte me e Beppe Severgnini ho forti dubito ci fossero altri cui piacesse la topa.
> 
> poi magari è solo un'impressione mia......


Certamente molti omosessuali si trasferiscono da una provincia con mentalità ristretta in città in cui possono vivere senza essere oggetto di pettegolezzi. Non andare a fare acquisti da HM allora, potresti sentirti unico.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei dirvi che io non ho nessun amico omosessuale, nel senso che non ne conosco nessuno, non che li tenga a distanza
> 
> è grave?



nemmeno una lesbica?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno una lesbica?


premetto che lavoro in un'azienda ad altissimo tasso di omosessualità, ma non ho amicizie all'interno.
li conosco, li vedo, li saluto ogni mattina.....ma questi non sono amici


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente molti omosessuali si trasferiscono da una provincia con mentalità ristretta in città in cui possono vivere senza essere oggetto di pettegolezzi. Non andare a fare acquisti da HM allora, potresti sentirti unico.



è che da noi villici l'approccio gay si usa poco, o solo in certi locali
a milano una volta il mio fidanzato è stato tacchinato e non se ne è nemmeno accorto, è tornato da un pranzo dicendo che aveva conosciuto due tipi del tavolo a fianco, gentilissimi ed eleganti, che gli hanno chiesto il cell.
e lui: milano è un altro mondo, sono tutti gentili ed eleganti! che meraviglia!
ma si può?


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che lavoro in un'azienda ad altissimo tasso di omosessualità, ma non ho amicizie all'interno.
> li conosco, li vedo, li saluto ogni mattina.....ma questi non sono amici



ok, avevo capito che non ne conoscevi, del tutto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi molti mentono a se stessi,tu dici



Molti mentono a se stessi
Molti mentono agli altri, proprio per la mentalità retrograda che ancora aleggia in molte parti d'Italia
anche io a Savona non conosco nemmeno un gAy, chissà come mai? Forse perché li ancora la gente li chiama bulicci e li tratta come uomini di serie B? Forse
a Milano ne conosco tanti
come mai?
nelle mie classi, su 10 studenti maschi almeno 8 sono gay, chiaramente e apertamente (è risaputo che la maggioranza delle persone che studiano lingue straniere sono donne o gay)
un mio ex compagno di dottorato di Venezia non ha nessun problema a nascondere la sua omosessualità a Milano, ma quando torna a casa in famiglia l'argomento è tabù 
non si deve nemmeno accennare alla cosa
e siamo nel 2013
lui mi ha detto che ha sempre saputo di essere gay, fin da ragazzino
però la sua prima scopata l'ha fatta con una donna, per non sentirsi "diverso"
ma lui l'ha sempre saputo di essere gay
non è una scelta
è così e basta


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Molti mentono a se stessi
> Molti mentono agli altri, proprio per la mentalità retrograda che ancora aleggia in molte parti d'Italia
> anche io a Savona non conosco nemmeno un gAy, chissà come mai? Forse perché li ancora la gente li chiama bulicci e li tratta come uomini di serie B? Forse
> a Milano ne conosco tanti
> ...


io ne ho un paio nella comitiva del pub che non vogliono ammetterlo ma è palese a tutti che lo siano.
soprattutto alle ragazze

però ripeto,ne ho conosciuti anche uomini tranquillamente etero fino ai 40 anni circa che poi hanno scoperto che gli garba la triglia.

è questo che mi sdubbia


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.  la legge Gozzini ed i riti alternativi al dibattimento ordinario che ti riducono in automatico il massimo editto di un terzo sono vestigia fasciste.   e noi le abbiamo messe lì per mondaci la coscienza,certo certo
> 
> Chiamate la neurodeliri,che è questo ha preso un'insolazione


Non so più cosa risponderti. Dopo che ho letto pure i tuoi post sull'omosessualità ho il quadro completo.
Sei una persona culturalmente ignorante e becera. E questa non è un offesa, ma semplicemente quello che dimostri. La tua ignoranza si palesa anche nell'incapacità di non riuscire ad avere un confronto costruttivo con gli altri, che magari ci provano anche, ma se tu non capisci neppure una minchia di quello che scriviamo allora è inutile. era già successo con la filastrocca di Fantastica (come la chiami tu). Ora col mio post sull'eredità storica del fascismo. Fai il "colto", ma in realtà non capisci proprio un'acca...al punto che bisogna farti il disegnino.
L'eredità storica del fascismo non sono le leggi che ci hanno lasciato, ma le conseguenze che ci sono state sulle leggi che sono state fatte dopo il fascismo.Quando una Nazione esce distrutta e annientata da un periodo storico, le leggi spesso tendono ad essere costruite su basi diametralmente opposto a quelle che si ritenevano fossero causa di questo macello. Si voleva dimenticare il fascismo (al punto che è stato messo pure fuori legge) e tutto il nostro sistema legislativo si collocava il più lontano possibile dalle leggi fasciste. 
Il sistema giudiziario è stato quindi costruito in senso eccessivamente garantista, proprio per evitare un sistema eccessivamente giustizialista come quello fascista. Siamo cascati dalla padella alla brace. Con leggi che sostanzialmente garantiscono pene molto lievi o scontate anche per reati piuttosto gravi.
Questa è l'ultima volta che cercherò di dialogare con te perché è assolutamente impossibile. Credi di sapere già tutto, invece sei l'oggettiva dimostrazione del perché questo Paese si trova in questa situazione. A me non me ne frega nulla di questa grande ricchezza che tu dici di produrre. L'Italia di gente come te non ne ha bisogno. Rinnovo il mio invito ad andartene dove meglio credi. Ma alla fine non lo farai..Perché è troppo comodo alla fine sputare nel piatto che ti dà da mangiare.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fratello, *nel mondo in genere*, ma da noi in particolare, onesto è sinonimo di strunz. Purtroppo.


Sbagli. Ci sono Paesi dove l'onestà è di moda. Tra questi non c'è sicuramente l'Italia

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non so più cosa risponderti. Dopo che ho letto pure i tuoi post sull'omosessualità ho il quadro completo.
> Sei una persona culturalmente ignorante e becera. E questa non è un offesa, ma semplicemente quello che dimostri. La tua ignoranza si palesa anche nell'incapacità di non riuscire ad avere un confronto costruttivo con gli altri, che magari ci provano anche, ma se tu non capisci neppure una minchia di quello che scriviamo allora è inutile. era già successo con la filastrocca di Fantastica (come la chiami tu). Ora col mio post sull'eredità storica del fascismo. Fai il "colto", ma in realtà non capisci proprio un'acca...al punto che bisogna farti il disegnino.
> L'eredità storica del fascismo non sono le leggi che ci hanno lasciato, ma le conseguenze che ci sono state sulle leggi che sono state fatte dopo il fascismo.Quando una Nazione esce distrutta e annientata da un periodo storico, le leggi spesso tendono ad essere costruite su basi diametralmente opposto a quelle che si ritenevano fossero causa di questo macello. Si voleva dimenticare il fascismo (al punto che è stato messo pure fuori legge) e tutto il nostro sistema legislativo si collocava il più lontano possibile dalle leggi fasciste.
> Il sistema giudiziario è stato quindi costruito in senso eccessivamente garantista, proprio per evitare un sistema eccessivamente giustizialista come quello fascista. Siamo cascati dalla padella alla brace. Con leggi che sostanzialmente garantiscono pene molto lievi o scontate anche per reati piuttosto gravi.
> ...


tu hai chiaramente preso un'insolazione,non si spiega altrimenti questa serie di cazzate da te scritte,perchè sostenere che la Gozzini,che è  in vigore dal 1986 e non dal 1946,sia conseguenza del fascismo è talmente grossa che mi fa pensare che tu sia seriamente ritardato.

e chi sputa nel piatto ove mangia 6 tu,caro il mio fancazzista sputasentenze che considera ladri oltre metà dei suoi concittadini che invece si spaccano la schiena per tenere in piedi la baracca.   perchè non se la beve nessuno la storiella che puoi gestirti il tuo tempo come ti pare.   proprio nessuno.

e visto che sono io che mantengo te,sono io che ti invito a levarti dai coglioni tipo immediatamente.

e ovviamente leoncino da tastiera ringrazia l'anonimato di internet,perchè dubito fortemente che avresti il coraggio di ripetere le cose che hai scritto di persona.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sbagli. Ci sono Paesi dove l'onestà è di moda. Tra questi non c'è sicuramente l'Italia
> 
> Buscopann


Citamene uno, Buscopann, e farai di me un uomo con una speranza, con un sogno, con una meta (almeno per i suoi figli): emigrare. Sono serio, bada bene


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che il ginecologo da me citato è il mio ginecologo, scusa? Io la fattura l'ho sempre chiesta, caschi male.
> 
> Per il resto vedo che anche tu sei uno di quelli che vive in un mondo di professionisti e imprenditori poveracci e morti di fame. Strano mondo davvero.


più che altro è un mondo dove si tribola parecchio per tirare la carretta e sentirsi dare degli evasori gratuitamente non è gradevole.
eravamo partiti indicando come delinquenti i grandi evasori ora allarghiamo il raggio a tutte queste categorie che hanno le loro gatte da pelare.
e francamente non ho mai sentito nessuno criticare il cittadino onesto che paga le tasse
poi... briatore sta sulle palle a tutti, per forza


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Citamene uno, Buscopann, e farai di me un uomo con una speranza, con un sogno, con una meta (almeno per i suoi figli): emigrare. Sono serio, bada bene


La Germania, l'Olanda, i Paesi Scandinavi, la Svizzera e in generale quelli che hanno una cultura anglo-sassone.
I paesi latini sono invece quelli che normalmente hanno uno scarso senso dello Stato.
A metà strada si collocano poi Paesi come la Francia, che sono per metà di cultura latina e per metà (per ragioni dovute alla sua storia) anglo-sassone.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sbagli. Ci sono Paesi dove l'onestà è di moda. Tra questi non c'è sicuramente l'Italia
> 
> Buscopann



Certo che auto denigrarsi e'brutto....chi invidi scusa??io sono fiero di essere italiano,tra le altre cose ho sempre avuto solo auto nazionali...noi non siamo inferiori a nessuno.quanto all'onesta',l'avrai pure letto dei conti con soldi neri degli inglesi e dei tedeschi in Svizzera???questi sono i paese''verginelli''forse??


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che* auto denigrarsi e'brutto.*...chi invidi scusa??io sono fiero di essere italiano,tra le altre cose ho sempre avuto solo auto nazionali...noi non siamo inferiori a nessuno.quanto all'onesta',l'avrai pure letto dei conti con soldi neri degli inglesi e dei tedeschi in Svizzera???questi sono i paese''verginelli''forse??


condivido.
certo non ci manca l'autocritica (cosa che a molti altri paesi difetta)
ma dovrebbe essere costruttiva non qualunquista-rinunciataria


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro è un mondo dove si tribola parecchio per tirare la carretta e sentirsi dare degli evasori gratuitamente non è gradevole.
> eravamo partiti indicando come delinquenti i grandi evasori ora allarghiamo il raggio a tutte queste categorie che hanno le loro gatte da pelare.
> e francamente non ho mai sentito nessuno criticare il cittadino onesto che paga le tasse
> poi... briatore sta sulle palle a tutti, per forza


Ma infatti si era partiti da qui e a me è sinceramente dispiaciuto che tu ti sia sentita coinvolta personalmente.
Si parlava di persone che evadono. Non di chi lavora onestamente.
Cmq Minerva..permettimi di ribadire un concetto. Guarda che anche la piccola evasione fa danni. Pensa ogni giorno quanti scontrini non vengono emessi. Moltiplica per un mese..e poi per un anno. alla fine se sommi tutti solo i caffé ci tiri fuori mezza manovra finanziaria e di sicuro il miliardo di euro che non trovano per impedire l'aumento dell'IVA

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro è un mondo dove si tribola parecchio per tirare la carretta e sentirsi dare degli evasori gratuitamente non è gradevole.
> eravamo partiti indicando come delinquenti i grandi evasori ora allarghiamo il raggio a tutte queste categorie che hanno le loro gatte da pelare.
> e francamente non ho mai sentito nessuno criticare il cittadino onesto che paga le tasse
> poi... briatore sta sulle palle a tutti, per forza


grazie per averlo scritto.   però alla fine i tipi alla Briatore basta scantonarli,no?

io vivo sereno anche se so che a poche decine di km da casa mia c'è il Twiga.

è questa tendenza di alcuni a voler impedire agli altri di vivere come preferiscono che mi irrita


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Germania, l'Olanda, i Paesi Scandinavi, la Svizzera e in generale quelli che hanno una cultura anglo-sassone.
> I paesi latini sono invece quelli che normalmente hanno uno scarso senso dello Stato.
> A metà strada si collocano poi Paesi come la Francia, che sono per metà di cultura latina e per metà (per ragioni dovute alla sua storia) anglo-sassone.
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann ti stimo ma sull'onestà complessiva di Germania e paesi anglosassoni dissento. Vedi le loro loro politiche estere anche economiche degli ultimi secoli. L'onestà è anche verso l'altro da te non solo con chi è come te. I believe. Ma potrei sbagliare


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> certo non ci manca l'autocritica (cosa che a molti altri paesi difetta)
> ma dovrebbe essere costruttiva non qualunquista-rinunciataria


Io non sono rinunciatario. Infatti la mia lotta la combatto cercando di essere onesto io in prima persona e cercando di denunciare la disonestà
La mia lotta la combatto cercando di aver cura del nostro patrimonio. E non parlo ovviamente di quello artistico, ma anche di quello naturale, delle strade e di tutto ciò che è pubblico.
Io sono orgoglioso di essere italiano, ma sinceramente mi vergogno di certi miei concittadini. L'orgoglio non deve accecare. E l'italianità si deve esprimere col meglio e non col peggio di quello che rappresentiamo. 
In tutto il mondo siamo spesso conosciuto come un popolo furbo. Sono loro prevenuti o forse ci sta anche un fondo di verità. L'italiano medio, se ha la possibilità, ti fotte. Siamo individualisti e opportunisti. Dobbiamo cambiare in questo senso, altrimenti non risolveremo mai i nostri problemi.

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti si era partiti da qui e a me è sinceramente dispiaciuto che tu ti sia sentita coinvolta personalmente.
> Si parlava di persone che evadono. Non di chi lavora onestamente.
> Cmq Minerva..permettimi di ribadire un concetto. *Guarda che anche la piccola evasione fa danni.* Pensa ogni giorno quanti scontrini non vengono emessi. Moltiplica per un mese..e poi per un anno. alla fine se sommi tutti solo i caffé ci tiri fuori mezza manovra finanziaria e di sicuro il miliardo di euro che non trovano per impedire l'aumento dell'IVA
> 
> Buscopann


Altro che. E qui da noi si continua a emettere uno scontrino su dieci, salvo quando l'amico del cugino del finanziere ti avvisa che il giorno dopo passano. Allora ne emettono due


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buscopann ti stimo ma sull'onestà complessiva di Germania e paesi anglosassoni dissento. Vedi le loro loro politiche estere anche economiche degli ultimi secoli. L'onestà è anche verso l'altro da te non solo con chi è come te. I believe. Ma potrei sbagliare


ALT..si parla di onestà e senso dello Stato. Di solidarietà verso la propria comunità. Un Paese si risolleva in questo modo.
Se cerchi il Paese dei balocchi, onesto sia con sè stesso che verso il resto del mondo devi cambiare pianeta. Ma in questo momento della Germania, dell'Inghilterra, della Francia e di tutto il resto del mondo non me ne frega nulla. Io spero che si risollevi l'Italia e guardo ai quei Paesi come modello per il senso dello Stato che contraddistingue la maggior parte dei loro cittadini. Hanno certamente i loro problemi in tal senso, ma su questa cosa dobbiamo solo imparare da loro e infatti stanno molto meglio di noi. La Svezia non è una super-potenza mondiale, ma è con il senso dello Stato e dell'onestà dei suoi cittadini che è diventato un Paese modello. Non di certo perché a un certo punto è arrivato al Governo un partito politico migliore di altri. E' lo svedese che è onesto. Diversamente dall'italiano.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Altro che. E qui da noi si continua a emettere uno scontrino su dieci, salvo quando l'amico del cugino del finanziere ti avvisa che il giorno dopo passano. Allora ne emettono due


Hell...se al ristorante ti dicono sono €100 con ricevuta.. e 70 senza che fai?li dai a befera(scritto apposta in minuscolo..)???e l'oculista allora..stessa cosa....mi e'capitato..mentre la segretaria preparava ricevuta,le ho messo davanti un biglietto con scritto''faccia in cavalleria'''..da 200 diventati 150...


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ALT..si parla di onestà e senso dello Stato. Di solidarietà verso la propria comunità. Un Paese si risolleva in questo modo.
> Se cerchi il Paese dei balocchi, onesto sia con sè stesso che verso il resto del mondo devi cambiare pianeta. Ma in questo momento della Germania, dell'Inghilterra, della Francia e di tutto il resto del mondo non me ne frega nulla. Io spero che si risollevi l'Italia e guardo ai quei Paesi come modello per il senso dello Stato che contraddistingue la maggior parte dei loro cittadini. Hanno certamente i loro problemi in tal senso, ma su questa cosa dobbiamo solo imparare da loro e infatti stanno molto meglio di noi. La Svezia non è una super-potenza mondiale, ma è con il senso dello Stato e dell'onestà dei suoi cittadini che è diventato un Paese modello. Non di certo perché a un certo punto è arrivato al Governo un partito politico migliore di altri. E' lo svedese che è onesto. Diversamente dall'italiano.
> 
> Buscopann


http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._estende_la_rivolta_delle_periferie-59620896/

http://www.cdt.ch/mondo/cronaca/84051/stoccolma-la-periferia-brucia.html

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...te-scontri-allarga-150136.shtml?uuid=AbCwWRyH

non ti stanchi mai di scrivere belinate?


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hell...se al ristorante ti dicono sono €100 con ricevuta.. e 70 senza che fai?li dai a befera(scritto apposta in minuscolo..)???e l'oculista allora..stessa cosa....mi e'capitato..mentre la segretaria preparava ricevuta,le ho messo davanti un biglietto con scritto''faccia in cavalleria'''..da 200 diventati 150...


Lot, se le mettevi un biglietto col tuo numero di cell segreto, e le facevi l'occhiolino magari regalava lei qualcosa a te :mrgreen::up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lot, se le mettevi un biglietto col tuo numero di cell segreto, e le facevi l'occhiolino magari regalava lei qualcosa a te :mrgreen::up:



  ...gia'fatto molto cosi'amico....sono lotharate che solo io posso inventarle..


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._estende_la_rivolta_delle_periferie-59620896/
> 
> http://www.cdt.ch/mondo/cronaca/84051/stoccolma-la-periferia-brucia.html
> 
> ...


Quando replicherai in modo intelligente tornerò a parlare con te (cosa impossibile).
Citi un articolo di disordini scoppiati circa due mesi fa e causati da immigrati (non da svedesi..da immigrati), in un Paese dove non succede mai nulla di questo genere e quindi la cosa fa più notizia.
Negli articoli tra l'altro si fa l'elogio della Svezia, Paese considerato modello per la qualità della vita. I disordini sono cominciati e tra l'altro sono già finiti.
Riprova, sarai più fortunato. Vai al 1985. Forse anche quell'anno hanno un tale Gunnarson ha rotto il tergilunotto della Saab del vicino.
Stai schiumando rabbia pure dalle orecchie. Lo si vede da come proprio non ce la fai a ignorarmi, da come scadi spesso sull'attacco personale, da come affermio che il monitor mi protegge da un sicuro ricovero in ospedale, da come continui a insistere che io frego i soldi quando probabilmente non sai che ci sono lavori che non hanno nulla a che fare con la vita aziendale e si svolgono agli orari che decide il cliente. Sei assolutamente patetico e non stai facendo una bella figura.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando replicherai in modo intelligente tornerò a parlare con te (cosa impossibile).
> Citi un articolo di disordini scoppiati circa due mesi fa e causati da immigrati (non da svedesi..da immigrati), in un Paese dove non succede mai nulla di questo genere e quindi la cosa fa più notizia.
> Negli articoli tra l'altro si fa l'elogio della Svezia, Paese considerato modello per la qualità della vita. I disordini sono cominciati e tra l'altro sono già finiti.
> Riprova, sarai più fortunato. Vai al 1985. Forse anche quell'anno hanno un tale Gunnarson ha rotto il tergilunotto della Saab del vicino.
> ...


ok,abbiamo appurato che non sai leggere.    chiaramente un posto dove succedono queste rivolte è un modello da imitare, certo certo......altre cazzate per stasera o hai esaurito il repertorio?

no perchè veramente quella della Gozzini devi averla pensata a lungo......e non schiumo rabbia,tranquillo.

mi diverto solo a ridicolizzare un uomo ridicolo come te.     che ora s'inventa di fare tipo il rappresentante magari :mrgreen: per non ammettere la verità.

curati l'insolazione,è un consiglio da amico


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,abbiamo appurato che non sai leggere. chiaramente un posto dove succedono queste rivolte è un modello da imitare, certo certo......altre cazzate per stasera o hai esaurito il repertorio?
> 
> *no perchp veramente quella della Gozzini devi averla pensata a lungo*......


Io qui non sono andato perché sarebbe stato inutile. La storia va capita. Se non sei in grado puoi anche replicare, ma poi evita di andare sul personale perché ti ripeto che sei tu quello che non sta facendo una bella figura.
Ci riprovo solo un'ultima volta. Tutto il sistema giudiziario del nostro Paese è un'eredità storica di rinnego del periodo fascista. Comprese le leggi che sono state fatte anche 40 anni dopo. Perché la coscienza che le ispira deriva proprio da questo.
Solo ultimamente, sulle spinte emotive forcaiole di una parte della popolazione, si è cercato di inasprire le pene per alcuni reati, ma il bug sta nel sistema giudiziario che va completamente rivisto e rifondato. Non si può mettere un tappo se la diga è stata costruita male.
In merito alla Svezia lascia stare dai..E' inutile continuare. Non sai neppure di cosa parli. Cerchi articoli di disordini, di dissensi..Cazzo..è una democrazia..C'è anche da loro il dissenso, come è giusto che sia..ma è il Paese con la migliore qualità della vita in Europa. E dipende dalla loro mentalità. Quella che manca agli italiani
Per piacere..ignorami..sei un disco rotto. 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io qui non sono andato perché sarebbe stato inutile. La storia va capita. Se non sei in grado puoi anche replicare, ma poi evita di andare sul personale perché ti ripeto che sei tu quello che non sta facendo una bella figura.
> Ci riprovo solo un'ultima volta. Tutto il sistema giudiziario del nostro Paese è un'eredità storica di rinnego del periodo fascista. Comprese le leggi che sono state fatte anche 40 anni dopo. Perché la coscienza che le ispira deriva proprio da questo.
> Solo ultimamente, sulle spinte emotive forcaiole di una parte della popolazione, si è cercato di inasprire le pene per alcuni reati, ma il bug sta nel sistema giudiziario che va completamente rivisto e rifondato. Non si può mettere un tappo se la diga è stata costruita male.
> In merito alla Svezia lascia stare dai..E' inutile continuare. Non sai neppure di cosa parli. Cerchi articoli di disordini, di dissensi..Cazzo..è una democrazia..C'è anche da loro il dissenso, come è giusto che sia..ma è il Paese con la migliore qualità della vita in Europa. E dipende dalla loro mentalità. Quella che manca agli italiani
> ...


certo.....è talmente alta la loro qualità della vita che ci sono le rivolte.   e come no.

e il sistema penale e civile italiano è talmente di rinnego del passato che il codice penale e civile sono ancora quello del 1930 e del 1942,in larga parte.

e dopo quanti sono? 83 anni? pur essendo passato in mano a legioni di giuristi di orientamento socialista se non addirittura comunista,non sono riusciti a trovare una definizione migliore di omicidio di quella trovata allora.

tanto per dirne una.    e se avessi frequentato un corso di giurisprudenza,lo sapresti.

quindi direi che la Gozzini è reazione al codice Rocco è mistificare la storia del diritto penale in Italia.

e il fatto che oggi finalmente ci ponga il dubbio se liberarci dalla Gozzini non è dato da istanze forcaiole,ma dal fatto che nessuno persona sana di mente può giudicare congruente col reato commesso e soddisfacente dal punto di vista riabilitativo il far uscire una Erika De Nardo (per fare un esempio a caso) dopo 10 anni scarsi dai fatti.

questa per dare ulteriore sostanza al giudizio espresso.   curati l'insolazione,che è meglio


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.....è talmente alta la loro qualità della vita che ci sono le rivolte. e come no.
> 
> e il sistema penale e civile italiano è talmente di rinnego del passato che il codice penale e civile sono ancora quello del 1930 e del 1942,in larga parte.
> 
> ...


Io mi arrendo..se c'è un arbitro dategliela vinta..abbandono il campo.
Hai vinto perplesso..in svezia si sta di merda, noi abbiamo ancora il sistema giudiziaro fascista, lo Stato fa schifo ed è giusto metterglila in quel posto.
Ora vado a lavorare altrimenti ti rubo i soldi. prima però mi impongo di ignorarti da qui in avanti che tanto non ne vale la pena.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> trovo...
> 
> guarda, una delle cose che mi fa innervosire di più è la dannatissima corte dei conti, che ogni tanto se ne esce dicendo che i conti dei vari enti fanno schifo, non si può spendere x (cifre fuori dalla grazia di Dio) per regali o cene o macchine o altre stronzate, tipo le tane per gli scoiattoli o i corsi di uncinetto antico
> 
> ...


Non parlare male della nostra corte...
Noi conti siamo stufi di penem e ciccioline vaire...

Un minimo di serietà...

Alla nostra corte di conti...solo conti qualificati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> I guappi forse no, ma i disonesti, beh, quelli direi proprio di si, amico mio. O sbaglio? Tutti onesti nel tuo piccolo mondo mentre nel resto del globo, ed in particolare dall'equatore in giù, tutti guappi come il sottoscritto, Conte ? :smile:



Nel mio piccolo mondo sei costretto ad essere onesto...
Tu puoi provarci a fare il disonesto...

Ma fai poca strada e ti beccano subito...no?

E con le buone o con le cattive ti tocca fare l'onesto...


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo mondo sei costretto ad essere onesto...
> Tu puoi provarci a fare il disonesto...
> 
> Ma fai poca strada e ti beccano subito...no?
> ...


Conte se intendi il tuo piccolo universo, posso essere d'accordo. Se intendi Veneto in genere o NordItalia tutto, nemmeno per sogno.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi arrendo..se c'è un arbitro dategliela vinta..abbandono il campo.
> Hai vinto perplesso..in svezia si sta di merda, noi abbiamo ancora il sistema giudiziaro fascista, lo Stato fa schifo ed è giusto metterglila in quel posto.
> Ora vado a lavorare altrimenti ti rubo i soldi. prima però mi impongo di ignorarti da qui in avanti che tanto non ne vale la pena.
> 
> Buscopann


non sentirò la mancanza della tua ignoranza,stai tranquillo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

*Perplesso e la uno fire del 1992*

Ma scolta na roba...ok che quel motore era eccezionale...
Ma scolta na roba...qua neanche l'extra più extra e poverrimo ha ancora un auto del genere...

Ma se ce l'hai puoi dirmi quanti km ha il motore?

Perchè cioè voglio dire...

E poi detto tra noi studi di settore...

Ma scusa se tu comperi un auto con un leasing e mostri allo stato questa spesa...

Non vorrai dirmi che sei di quelli che s0incazzano che la finanza viene a trovarli dopo che avendo denunciato che so un reddito di 5 mila euro all'anno entrano in concessionaria BMW e comperano in contanti un auto da 70 mila euro eh?

Cioè casso è logico che vengono a trovarti e ti chiedono ma tu che sei un poveraccio come hai fatto a spendere sull'unghia settantamila euro? Hai vinto alla sisa...?

Insomma...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conte se intendi il tuo piccolo universo, posso essere d'accordo. Se intendi Veneto in genere o NordItalia tutto, nemmeno per sogno.


Io intendo Veneto, Friuli, Trentino Alto Adige...

Cioè credimi il trentino ci prova sai?
Ma viene stroncato sul nascere...

Prova a venire quindici giorni in trentino...

Prova a fare qualcosa di irregolare...

Cioè poi la lombardia non me ne intendo, ma ho osservato nel mio giro a Cuneo che anche lì scontrini e tutto in regola...

Cioè cavoli io posso dirti di un negozio a Foggia dove vendono cd...e sti cd non hanno marchio siae...e manco ci sta il registratore di cassa eh?

Ok...i cd senza bollino siae...costano la metà che nei negozi del nord...ok....

A Foggia un caffè non costa come a Milano...ok...

Ma che aggià a fà con sta gente?

Cioè per lo stato sei disoccupato e poi vendi dischi in nero in un negozietto eh?

Cioè...

Un minimo di quel che si dice...

Tu prova a venire da noi e fa qualcosa di irregolare...

Poi non venire a piangere da me...

Ci sono gli evasori in Veneto...ma vengono beccati...perchè controllano...


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io intendo Veneto, Friuli, Trentino Alto Adige...
> 
> Cioè credimi il trentino ci prova sai?
> Ma viene stroncato sul nascere...
> ...


Conte..non è proprio così. Al sud si evade di più, ma dato che è il nord il motore dell'economia i capitali evasi sono nettamente superiori al nord.

http://www.affaritaliani.it/economia/evasione-nord-sud170812.html

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Conte..non è proprio così. Al sud si evade di più, ma dato che è il nord il motore dell'economia i capitali evasi sono nettamente superiori al nord.
> 
> http://www.affaritaliani.it/economia/evasione-nord-sud170812.html
> 
> Buscopann


Mah secondo me...
E' perchè finalmente chi è preposto al controllo ha iniziato a lavorare no?
Cioè non capisco come facciano gli industriali ad evadere...
Oggi con i controlli incrociati....non è facile sfuggire no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Conte..non è proprio così. Al sud si evade di più, ma dato che è il nord il motore dell'economia i capitali evasi sono nettamente superiori al nord.
> 
> http://www.affaritaliani.it/economia/evasione-nord-sud170812.html
> 
> Buscopann


Busco, lambrusco...
Ma può essere anche così no?

CIoè rifletto la mentalità del mio mondo.

Io mi chiamo Dolce e Puttana...
Sono un indsutriale più importante di Benetton...

Mi arriva la visita di questi qua...

Io appunto dato che ho la cultura della legalità, non dico niente ai giornali, vado dal mio avvocato, che pago profumantamente e gli dico...ehi se vuoi essere ancora il mio avvocato, e sai quanto ti pago....levami dai coglioni queste seccature qui...

No?

Non ci credi?

Cioè da noi non c'è quella cultura che c'è che so a Bari dove i finanzieri devono stare attenti ai contrabbandieri per non rimetterci la vita...

Lo Stato ti attacca? Ok io vado dal mio avvocato...

Una cultura, per altro, che si è sviluppata molto con il berlusconismo no?

E ti ripeto data lo scandalo di Arzignano, cinque km da casa mia, dove c'è stata l'operazione amici per la pelle, la più grande evasione dai tempi di mani pulite...

Bon...la magistratura ha dimostrato in maniera inoppugnabile che era una "associazione a delinquere" formata da: industriali, finanzieri, e agenzia delle entrate...

In poche parole "mafia" di Stato...

A sto punto quando vedi certe cose...
Il cittadino onesto si dice...ma io sono l'unico mona che paga le tasse...quando bastava fare i gentili con quella gente e fare come loro no?

E non è che li hanno beccati dopo sofisticate indagini...ma solo con un paio di controlli incrociati...no?


----------



## Hellseven (23 Luglio 2013)

..... mi astengo .... dovrei cominciare a ricordare in primis a me stesso qual'è il reale significato del concetto di onestà per poi coniugarlo con la realtà scomoda per tutti, tipo parlare del sud usato come pattumiera del nord e poi perderei il mio proverbiale aplomb e i buoni rapporti col vicinato e non vorrei proprio.... sorry mi richiamo alla facoltà di non rispondere Signori della Corte


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me...
> E' perchè finalmente chi è preposto al controllo ha iniziato a lavorare no?
> Cioè non capisco come facciano gli industriali ad evadere...
> Oggi con i controlli incrociati....non è facile sfuggire no?


L'articolo dice che l'evasione è addirittura in aumento.
Ma hai letto le cifre? Sono impressionanti..più di 186 miliardi di euro. E qui litigano perché non riescono a trovare un miliardo per l'IVA e 4 miliardi per l'IMU. 
Ci rendiamo conto del danno che provoca l'evasione fiscale a questo Paese?

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'articolo dice che l'evasione è addirittura in aumento.
> Ma hai letto le cifre? Sono impressionanti..più di 186 miliardi di euro. E qui litigano perché non riescono a trovare un miliardo per l'IVA e 4 miliardi per l'IMU.
> Ci rendiamo conto del danno che provoca l'evasione fiscale a questo Paese?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma sta tento...
Se io Stato vedo che mi conviene aumentare le tasse piuttosto che combattere l'evasione...
Aumento le tasse no?

Si cifre impressionanti...
Ma ricorda che se sei un industriale e vuoi evadere devi riuscire
A) Comperare tot materia prima in nero
B) Trovare chi ti compera il manufatto in nero eh?

La merce viaggia con bolla di consegna...

Non capisco come facciano eh?

Mio caro è l'iva che è una tassa sbagliata...no?


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tu rileggi questa tua frase assurda e paradossale:
> 
> "Molte aziende sopravvivono indebitandosi con le banche."
> 
> ...


Ho già scritto che io vivevo fino all'anno scorso con un marito imprenditore non evasore?

Direi che so bene ciò che ho vissuto e sperimentato sulla mia pelle. E che sperimento di riflesso anche oggi, visto che il mio ex marito è il padre dei miei figli e abbiamo questioni in comune.

Perciò io so bene. E ti dico che per lui è difficile andare avanti, che altre piccole imprese come la sua lavorano facendosi prestare i soldi dalle banche. Che è di fatto un sopravvivere e lottare ogni giorno per stare a galla.

Nonostante questo il mio ex marito non è un evasore, nemmeno parziale.

Cosa ti sfugge, scusa?  Su cosa ti stai accanendo? Non riesco a capire, abbi pazienza. Non colgo la contraddizione che dici di aver colto tu.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho già scritto che io vivevo fino all'anno scorso con un marito imprenditore non evasore?
> 
> Direi che so bene ciò che ho vissuto e sperimentato sulla mia pelle. E che sperimento di riflesso anche oggi, visto che il mio ex marito è il padre dei miei figli e abbiamo questioni in comune.
> 
> ...


la contraddizione sta nel fatto che se ti consegni nelle mani delle banche,ti illudi di sopravvivere,ma in realtà stai scivolando lentamente nelle sabbie mobili.

perchè nel momento in cui la banca chiude per X motivi il rubinetto del credito,tu anneghi.

e a quel punto devi decidere se portare i libri in tribunale,dare indietro la licenza o evadere per sopravvivere


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Fai l'imprenditore tu?
> Parli di cose di cui non sai nulla.


No,questo suona l'organo nelle chiese.....e ho detto tutto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la contraddizione sta nel fatto che se ti consegni nelle mani delle banche,ti illudi di sopravvivere,ma in realtà stai scivolando lentamente nelle sabbie mobili.
> 
> perchè nel momento in cui la banca chiude per X motivi il rubinetto del credito,tu anneghi.
> 
> e a quel punto devi decidere se portare i libri in tribunale,dare indietro la licenza o evadere per sopravvivere


No, scusami. Io non mi rivolgevo a te ma al Conte. Che non parlava di contraddizione nel modo di gestire la propria situazione finanziaria (questi sono affari di chi ha un'azienda e, giorno per giorno, decide assumendo il rischio sulla propria pelle). Il Conte diceva che quello che io ho scritto non è possibile e qualunque imprenditore lo sa. Vorrei sapere il perché. Cosa c'è di impossibile in quello che ho detto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la contraddizione sta nel fatto che se ti consegni nelle mani delle banche,ti illudi di sopravvivere,ma in realtà stai scivolando lentamente nelle sabbie mobili.
> 
> *perchè nel momento in cui la banca chiude per X motivi il rubinetto del credito,tu anneghi.
> *
> e a quel punto devi decidere se portare i libri in tribunale,dare indietro la licenza o evadere per sopravvivere


Ma non è solo quello, è che più sconti fatture in banca più interessi paghi, più interessi paghi meno incassi e via discorrendo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho già scritto che io vivevo fino all'anno scorso con un marito imprenditore non evasore?
> 
> Direi che so bene ciò che ho vissuto e sperimentato sulla mia pelle. E che sperimento di riflesso anche oggi, visto che il mio ex marito è il padre dei miei figli e abbiamo questioni in comune.
> 
> ...


E io ti dico che le banche sono le prime a chiudere i rubinetti
Io ti dico che le banche sono le prime a far fallire gli imprenditori.

E aspetto qui le smentite da imprenditori.

Ma porco can in che mondo vivi?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, scusami. Io non mi rivolgevo a te ma al Conte. Che non parlava di contraddizione nel modo di gestire la propria situazione finanziaria (questi sono affari di chi ha un'azienda e, giorno per giorno, decide assumendo il rischio sulla propria pelle). Il Conte diceva che quello che io ho scritto non è possibile e qualunque imprenditore lo sa. Vorrei sapere il perché. Cosa c'è di impossibile in quello che ho detto. Tutto qui.


Le Banche non rischiano mai.
Vogliono tot garanzie per erogare un credito.
Il giorno che non hai più garanzie sei out.

La banca è un negozio che vende soldi
non un istituto di beneficenza.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le Banche non rischiano mai.
> Vogliono tot garanzie per erogare un credito.
> Il giorno che non hai più garanzie sei out.
> 
> ...


Sì, ok.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

*Busco...*

[video]http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/cronaca/2013/07/22/ottaviano_del_turco_tangenti_sanita_cond  anna.html[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2013/07/23/roberto-speciale-condanna_n_3639749.html?utm_hp_ref=italy

COndannato a 200 mila euro.

Roberto Speciale generale dei finanzieri...

Ora se io sono industriale veneto e devo farmi far i conti in tasca da sta gente mi viene da sentirmi come Goering davanti ad un tribunale presieduto da Stalin eh?

Cioè tu Stalin mi fai storie perchè ho perseguitato gli ebrei?
TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?

Tu Roosvelt parli di razzismo con me?
TU che spacchi il culo ai negri ogni giorno?

Ma fatemi il piacere...
Io Goering militare vi mando a cagare e mi suicido sottraendomi così al giudizio di un tribunale INIQUO.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

*Proprio una chicca...*

La vicenda risale all’agosto del 2005 e fu denunciata da Carlo Bonini su Repubblica nel 2007. Il generale aveva fatto partire da Pratica di Mare un aereo Atr-42 diretto in Trentino, a Predazzo. Su quel velivolo in due occasioni avevano viaggiato i familiari del generale, mentre il 26 agosto addirittura un carico di pesce, secondo l’accusa destinato ad allietare la cena di Speciale e dei suoi ospiti, che in quel periodo si godeva le vacanze in montagna. E pensare che quel velivolo avrebbe dovuto servire per pattugliare le coste dell’Italia per prevenire fenomeni di contrabbando.

Dopo otto anni, i reati di peculato e abuso d’ufficio sono ormai prescritti. Il danno patrimoniale e, soprattutto di immagine per lo Stato italiano, quello sì che è rimasto lì negli archivi dei giornali o dei tg. E i giudici di appello hanno chiesto a Speciale di pagare fino all’ultimo centesimo. Circa 30mila euro per il consumo del carburante dell’aereo, altri 7mila euro per le spese del personale impegnato nell’organizzazione di quel viaggio; ben 170mila euro a titolo di risarcimento del danno di immagine. Il collegio presieduto dal giudice Ignazio de Marco ha, infine, stabilito una pena forfetaria di 200mila euro, ribaltando la sentenza di primo grado che nel 2009 aveva assolto il generale perché “il fatto non sussiste”.

La difesa di Speciale aveva retto all’urto di ben due processi, uno dei quali di fronte ai giudici militari. L’ex comandante delle Fiamme gialle, poi prestato alla politica nelle fila del centrodestra aveva fornito una ricostruzione diversa: quel carico di dieci casse di pesce era diretto alla sede di Predazzo in vista della visita del Capo dello Stato Carlo Azeglio Ciampi, che avrebbe dovuto ispezionare la sede della scuola Alpina. In realtà, come hanno fatto notare i magistrati, non ci fu alcuna visita del presidente della Repubblica. E il pesce fresco in piena montagna fu solo un peccato di gola che il generale concesse a sé e ai suoi ospiti durante una villeggiatura. Ad incastrare l’ex comandante della Guardia di finanza non solo le testimonianze dei sottoposti, ma anche un video in cui Speciale atterrava in compagnia della moglie e di altri familiari.

Furono due le condanne rimediate da Speciale per la “cena delle spigole”, entrambi pronunciate dai giudici militari. Una condanna a un anno e otto mesi, con sospensione condizionale, per l’utilizzo del carburante; un’altra, poi annullata dalla Cassazione nel 2011, a 18 mesi per il peculato e l’abuso d’ufficio relativo all’utilizzo di automezzi e aereo. In merito a quest’ultimo reato la Cassazione stabilì che avrebbe dovuto occuparsene la giustizia ordinaria. Nel frattempo il trascorrere inesorabile del tempo, tra passaggi di carte bollate e udienze, ha fatto sì che lo scorso maggio il gup Alessandrina Tudino dichiarasse estinti i reati per intervenuta prescrizione.

Dopo la condanna inflittagli dalla Corte dei Conti (che ha invece assolto l’ex comandante del comando aeronavale di Pratica di Mare, Ugo Baielli), Roberto Speciale, chiusa l’esperienza in Parlamento, potrà comunque consolarsi con il Premio Servitore dello Stato, che gli verrà consegnato il prossimo 7 settembre a Palermo, nell’ambito della quattordicesima edizione del Premio Liolà. “Premio speciale Servitore dello Stato”, proprio questo il titolo del riconoscimento che è stato stabilito dal Comitato d’onore, presieduto dal governatore siciliano Rosario Crocetta, e che vede tra i componenti il sindaco di Palermo Leoluca Orlando. Brochure e locandine dell’evento, con il nome di Speciale tra i premiati, sono state già stampate. E’ possibile che qualcuno cambi idea quando l’eco della sentenza arriverà anche in Sicilia, insieme a quel profumo di spigole del Tirreno. Pesantissime da digerire.

    Contribuisci a questa notizia:
    Invia segnalazione
    Invia foto o video
    Segnala un errore

Segui l'HuffPost
Mi piace
162k

Sottoscrivi


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è solo quello, è che più sconti fatture in banca più interessi paghi, più interessi paghi meno incassi e via discorrendo.


corretto.  tanto corretto che può divenire anche il motivo per cui ti chiudono il rubinetto.....con l'epilogo che si può immaginare


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, scusami. Io non mi rivolgevo a te ma al Conte. Che non parlava di contraddizione nel modo di gestire la propria situazione finanziaria (questi sono affari di chi ha un'azienda e, giorno per giorno, decide assumendo il rischio sulla propria pelle). Il Conte diceva che quello che io ho scritto non è possibile e qualunque imprenditore lo sa. Vorrei sapere il perché. Cosa c'è di impossibile in quello che ho detto. Tutto qui.


ok


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> corretto.  tanto corretto che può divenire anche il motivo per cui ti chiudono il rubinetto.....con l'epilogo che si può immaginare



le banche non sono altro che strozzini legalizzati
vergogna!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> le banche non sono altro che strozzini legalizzati
> vergogna!


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

*La chicca di oggi...*

Si finge morto per frodare il fisco
"resuscita" dopo un incidente d'auto
Un panettiere di Beinasco per evadere le tasse si fece fare una dichiarazione dei redditi in cui risultava defunto. Qualche giorno fa ha avuto un incidente d'auto ed è fuggito per non essere scoperto. Ma le indagini hanno portato a lui.  


Si finge morto per frodare il fisco "resuscita" dopo un incidente d'auto
Nel 2010 aveva fatto presentare una dichiarazione dei redditi in cui era dichiarato morto. In realtà è vivo e vegeto e gestisce una panetteria. L'escamotage per frodare il fisco è stato scoperto indagando su un incidente d'auto in cui il conducente era fuggito, a Nichelino nell'hinterland di Torino, dove l'uomo abita insieme alla sua convivente straniera.
Tutto parte da un'auto che va sbattere contro la palina segnaletica di un autobus a Nichelino. L'auto, una Ford Escort, non è assicurata e viene lasciata sul posto perché troppo danneggiata per ripartire. Alcuni testimoni riferiscono ai vigili che al volante c'è un uomo. La polizia municipale si mette al lavoro e dopo alcuni appostamenti risale dall'intestataria della vettura all'uomo che vive con lei e che guidava nel momento dell'incidente.
La sorpresa maggiore però arriva dall'ufficio tributario del Comune, al quale Giovanni F., 52 anni, risulta morto dal 2010.
Panettiere a Beinasco e abitante a Nichelino, l'uomo è così riuscito a non pagare le tasse per circa tre anni. Del caso ora si occuperà la Guardia di Finanza.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si finge morto per frodare il fisco
> "resuscita" dopo un incidente d'auto
> Un panettiere di Beinasco per evadere le tasse si fece fare una dichiarazione dei redditi in cui risultava defunto. Qualche giorno fa ha avuto un incidente d'auto ed è fuggito per non essere scoperto. Ma le indagini hanno portato a lui.
> 
> ...


Pare che ora dovrà pagare 400mila euro...
Secondo me si uccide per davvero...


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2013)

questo parvemi chiudere ogni discussione sull'argomento

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/E...a-esiste-un-evasione-di-sopravvivenza/415140/


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

*Alcune Chicche...*

Su libero di oggi, ma che penso potrò postare domani...

1) La fuga delle imprese dal bel paese verso paesi dove la pressione fiscale è minore.

2) Il nord paga un mucchio di tasse in più del sud.

3) Ricolfi che dice che se facciamo pagare tutti il sud crolla subito.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

*Evasione  di sopravvivenza*

Chi dice che nel Pd non vi siano che la pensi come l'altro, trova nuovo pane per i suoi denti: mentre il Presidente del Consiglio Enrico Letta annuncia tolleranza zero su paradisi fiscali ed evasione, il suo viceministro dell'economia, Stefano Fassina, parla di "un'evasione di sopravvivenza". Ovvero, che molti evasori sono costretti a sfuggire alle tasse italiane troppo alte per arrivare a fine mese. "Senza voler strizzare l'occhio a nessuno - dice il "giovane turco" a un convegno della Confcommercio - ci sono ragioni profonde e strutturali che spingono molti soggetti a comportamenti di cui farebbero volentieri a meno. Non è una questione di carattere prevalentemente morale". Dichiarazione che fa specie essendo Fassina uno dei più convinti sostenitori della patrimoniale e che contrasta in modo stridente con  le parole pronunciate appena poche ore prima dal premier Letta, che aveva paragonato gli evasori ai dopati del Giro d'Italia, condannando chi sposta enormi capitali all'estero per evitare la pressione fiscale, "rubando" all'Italia e agli italiani.

Benvenuto nel Pdl -  A stretto giro risponde subito Renato Brunetta, capogruppo del Pdl alla Camera: "Con Fassina ho vaste ragioni di dissenso, e ci ho polemizzato poco fa sull’Imu. Ma talvolta si lascia trascinare dall’istinto di verità e stupisce piacevolmente. Quando sostiene che questa spaventosa pressione fiscale induce gli onesti a evadere per sopravvivere, mi pare di sentire quel Berlusconi che i compagni del suo partito azzannavano come complice degli evasori. Benvenuto nel Popolo della libertà. Ora mi auguro che Fassina perseveri”. 

I dati - Intanto la pressione fiscale effettiva in Italia si attesta quest'anno al 54%, primo fra le economie avanzate. È la stima del rapporto sull'economia sommersa di Confcommercio. Quella apparente, secondo calcoli prudenziali che non includono aumenti Iva, è invece al 44,6% del Pil nel 2013. L'Italia è uno dei paesi in cui è cresciuta di più nel periodo 2000-2013, quindi anche durante la crisi: l'incremento è stato del 2,7%. Per quanto riguarda la pressione fiscale effettiva, nella classifica che emerge dalle elaborazioni della Confcommercio. Dopo l'Italia al 54%, ci sono la Danimarca al 51,1%, la Francia al 50,3%, il Belgio al 49,3%, l'Austria al 46,8%, la Svezia al 46,7%, la Norvegia al 42,3%, l'Olanda al 40,8%, il Regno Unito al 40,4%, la Spagna al 36,7%. In coda il Messico al 26,2%. L'economia sommersa in Italia è pari al 17,4% del Pil: è la stima per il periodo 2012-2013 elaborata sempre dall'ufficio studi di Confcommercio. Questo vuol dire che 272 miliardi è la stima dell'imponibile che ogni anno viene sottratto al fisco.

Le altre voci - Il direttore dell'Ufficio studi di Confcommercio, Mariano Bella, rincara la dose: "Gli italiani sono un popolo di pagatori di tasse", ha affermato  alla presentazione dei dati. Secondo l'associazione "l'alto livello della pretesa fiscale" in Italia è "il primo incentivo all'evasione". "Oltre una certa soglia - aggiunge Bella - l'aumento delle imposte genera una riduzione della crescita." La priorità economica è quella di "ridurre l'attuale pressione fiscale, che è incompatibile con qualsiasi concreta prospettiva di ripresa": lo afferma il presidente di Confcommercio Carlo Sangalli, intervenendo al convegno e indicando la necessità «di un patto tra tutti i contribuenti in regola e tra questi contribuenti le istituzioni e l'amministrazione finanziaria, per aprire finalmente una stagione in cui le tasse e la crescita non siano più incompatibili". "Accanto alla riduzione delle tasse - continua - resta davvero necessaria tanta semplificazione di un baroccò sistema fiscale, che richiede alle imprese di sopportare, per far fronte agli adempimenti, costi amministrativi diretti per circa 30 miliardi di euro l'anno". Dal canto suo, il direttore dell'agenzia delle entrate, Attilio Befera, spezza una lancia in favore al lavoro svolto dall'ente contro i "malfattori": "Ogni anno -dice - noi recuperiamo dai 2 ai 3 miliardi in più rispetto a quanto previsto dal bilancio preventivo. Quest'anno a metà anno siamo esattamente in linea con l'anno scorso e a fine anno dovremmo essere a 12-13 miliardi".


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

*altra chicca...*

Dalla lotta all'evasione fiscale mediatica e spettacolare di Mario Monti a quella silenziosa, capillare e fin troppo invasiva di Enrico Letta. Cambia il metodo, ma non la sostanza: il Fisco rivuole indietro il 'maltolto'. E per riprenderselo è pronto a tutto, anche ad introdursi nella nostra privacy come mai prima d'ora. 

Grande Fratello già in vigore - A marzo, l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha emesso l'atto normativo che rende operativo il decreto Salva Italia che, tra le altre cose, stabilisce che ciascun operatore finanziario dovrà inviare all'amministrazione tutti i movimenti (i dati aggregati)  dei conto correnti di ciascun contribuente nel corso dell'anno. I dati così ottenuti vengono quindi catalogati e inseriti nella rete dell'Archivio dei rapporti finanziari, lo strumento attraverso cui il Fisco intende combattere gli evasori. In base ai dati raccolti, poi, verranno poi stilate delle liste dei soggetti a 'rischio evasione'. Uno strumento così potente e, almeno nelle intenzioni, efficace nella capacità di scovare gli evasori, che in futuro non ci sarà più bisogno di 'sparare nel mucchio' degli evasori, magari a favor di telecamera, nella speranza che ciò funga da deterrente. 

L'inquietante episodio - E proprio qui sta il punto. Perché i dubbi sull'invasività dello strumento nella privacy dei cittadini sono tanti: basti pensare a quanto successo ieri, martedì 23 luglio, quando un'agenzia di stampa, citando un comunicato della Guardia di Finanza, annunciava l'arresto di 7 dipendenti di Equitalia che abusavano delle informazioni inn loro possesso per estorcere denaro a ignari contribuenti dei pagamenti non dovuti. La Gdf, poco dopo, ha smentito l'arresto ma non la vicenda. Sia come sia, la storia evidenzia tutta la pericolosità che uno strumento del genere, se non adeguatamente calibrato, riveste nei confronti dei contribuenti. L'amministrazione sta ora cercando di apportare tutti i dovuti correttivi per salvaguardare la privacy dei cittadini. 

Privacy vs reati - Intanto, lo scorso 24 giugno le banche hanno iniziato ad inviare i dati dei propri correntisti al Fisco. Il 31 ottobre, così, quest'ultima avrà a disposizione tutti i dati necessari per effettuare controlli incrociati ed evidenziarne le eventuali incogruenze, che verranno segnalate agli uffici territoriali competenti per eventuali accertamenti fiscali. Di più, al momento, non è dato sapere. Come sottolinea il settimnale Panorama, con uno strumento del genere tutti gli altri strumenti presuntivi potrebbero benissimo essere messi in soffitta. Il problema, come accennato, è sempre lo stesso: bilanciare il principio della lotta agli evasori fiscali con quello, non meno importante, della salvaguardia della privacy e del diritto alla riservatezza. Come dire: ci sono in ballo dei reati, una piaga da estirpare come quella dell'evasione, ma anche la Democrazia.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Luglio 2013)

Questo topic ha davvero rotto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su libero di oggi, ma che penso potrò postare domani...
> 
> 1) La fuga delle imprese dal bel paese verso paesi dove la pressione fiscale è minore.
> 
> ...


Conte ma non lo sai che leggere Libero nuove gravemente alla salute?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Conte ma non lo sai che leggere Libero nuove gravemente alla salute?


Maledette troie del bar...anche loro coalizzate contro di me...
Cazzo sono loro che come mi siedo...mi portano un quotidiano da leggere no?
E mi portano sempre Libero...

pagheranno pure loro...pure loro...

E fanno pure le smorfiose...maestro qui e maestro là...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo topic ha davvero rotto.


[video=youtube;TFkxGXspAx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFkxGXspAx0[/video]


----------

